# What are you drinking?



## Flamme

One lager and one glass of absinthe...


----------



## Krummhorn

For New Year's Eve? Iced Tea

I'm the designated driver ...


----------



## elgar's ghost

I haven't had any beer since Dec 23rd. This isn't a pre-New Year resolution - I just haven't really felt like going out for one (I never drink at home).


----------



## Flamme

My god this absinthe is a devil...!


----------



## Kopachris

In a few minutes, a cup of herbal tea with a Ricola dissolved in it.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

This tonight:









This the rest of the year on appropriate occassions:


----------



## Flamme

Coffee now...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ginger herb tea. Then back to shivering and coughing and all the other nice things which arrive with the flu.


----------



## aleazk

People here are too sophisticated!. I'm drinking a soda.


----------



## Flamme

Well going out ppl enjoy your drinks both sophisticated and non...


----------



## violadude

I'm drinking this stuff called...water?....man you guys should try it sometime! It ain't half bad. Plus, they say it's an essential element of life. That's pretty rad.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

In a communist state people won't have anything else to drink, I guess?

Just kidding, you know


----------



## Crudblud

violadude said:


> I'm drinking this stuff called...water?....man you guys should try it sometime! It ain't half bad. Plus, they say it's an essential element of life. That's pretty rad.


Dude, right on, I've got this 500ml bottle of water sitting right here. Man, it's like, transparent and stuff, totally awesome.

(but seriously yes water is fantastic)


----------



## Cnote11

Water. It is the only thing I drink most of the time. If I'm not drinking that, I am drinking tea. Although, when I move, I'm sure I'll be overloading myself with smoothies and bubble tea and what not.


----------



## Mahlerian

No alcohol for me tonight. I'm feeling absolutely lousy, and I don't want to make it worse.

So, coffee, tea, and that water thing everyone's talking about.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> Water. It is the only thing I drink most of the time. If I'm not drinking that, I am drinking tea. Although, when I move, I'm sure I'll be overloading myself with smoothies and bubble tea and what not.


I feel much healthier when water is the only thing I've drank throughout the day.


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> I feel much healthier when water is the only thing I've drank throughout the day.


I agree. I only have soda a couple of times a year, and if I drink a little too much it makes me quite sick. It just isn't something I can stomach anymore. Besides, I crave water more than I ever crave soda. If I ever crave carbonation, I just get carbonated water.


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> I agree. I only have soda a couple of times a year, and if I drink a little too much it makes me quite sick. It just isn't something I can stomach anymore. *Besides, I crave water more than I ever crave soda*. If I ever crave carbonation, I just get carbonated water.


That makes sense. Water quenches thirst much better than soda does. At least for me it does. I'd take a guess that that's a universal phenomenon but I don't know for sure.


----------



## cwarchc

I will be partaking of a drop of this (acquired when we were in the Scottish highlands in summer) to see in the new year


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> That makes sense. Water quenches thirst much better than soda does. At least for me it does. I'd take a guess that that's a universal phenomenon but I don't know for sure.


Yes, but the soda companies certainly try to act like it is the opposite!

I just happen to enjoy the taste of water. It is very crisp, very "wet", so fluid, clear, and very refreshing. So yeah, some of that has to do with how well it quenches thirst. Soda and anything mixed with powder and sugar can end up being too "chunky". I don't find it as refreshing.


----------



## Meaghan

At bars - whiskey sours or not-excessively-hoppy beers. In December - eggnog with Bailey's, hot chocolate with Bailey's, and coffee with Bailey's. This is the month of pajamas and Irish creme.


----------



## Ramako

It's New Years Eve. I'm drinking too much - taking it easy before having some more.


----------



## Sonata

Manxfeeder said:


> Ginger herb tea. Then back to shivering and coughing and all the other nice things which arrive with the flu.


Oh Manx, I'm sorry 

At the moment I'm drinking non-caff diet coke. Tonight to ring in the New Year, Tosti asti sparkling white wine.


----------



## Crudblud

A half of Marston's EPA.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mahlerian said:


> No alcohol for me tonight. I'm feeling absolutely lousy, and I don't want to make it worse.
> 
> So, coffee, tea, and that water thing everyone's talking about.


Enema, by any chance?


----------



## Mahlerian

Vaneyes said:


> Enema, by any chance?


The flu, actually.


----------



## Cnote11

I had some ginger ale. Soon I will be having myself some sparkling juice. Yes, I am going wild today.


----------



## Flamme

violadude said:


> I'm drinking this stuff called...water?....man you guys should try it sometime! It ain't half bad. Plus, they say it's an essential element of life. That's pretty rad.


Water right?


----------



## Flamme

Well tonite beer coffee energy drink than again beer black now tea


----------



## Crudblud

Had some coffee, now water again.


----------



## drpraetorus

Orange Crush. A fav of mine, as opposed to Orange Squash. Bleah


----------



## clavichorder

Orange drink is the best. I'm on that, home made with a sodastream machine.


----------



## sospiro

Crudblud said:


> Dude, right on, I've got this 500ml bottle of water sitting right here. Man, it's like, transparent and stuff, totally awesome.


Even cheaper out the tap


----------



## neoshredder

Water. It's pretty good. lol


----------



## kv466

Nothing right now but I can really go for some intensely hoppy I.P.A. right about now!


----------



## Cnote11

sospiro said:


> Even cheaper out the tap


Yes, but sometimes it is not very good. The water I have now in Michigan is so-so. The water I had when I was in a hotel in Philadelphia was disgusting and I'm hoping this isn't a city-wide thing. The water in Scotland was heavenly and was some of the best water I've ever had. What I do now is fill up gallons with tap water and put it in the fridge. If you let it sit there in the fridge for a couple of hours it turns delicious!


----------



## clavichorder

A bottle of Lemon Berry Shandy-sip-, and a tall glass of orange juice-sip- Taken separately of course.


----------



## sospiro

Cnote11 said:


> Yes, but sometimes it is not very good. The water I have now in Michigan is so-so. The water I had when I was in a hotel in Philadelphia was disgusting and I'm hoping this isn't a city-wide thing.


Water quality is patchy, which is a shame.



Cnote11 said:


> The water in Scotland was heavenly and was some of the best water I've ever had.


How fantastic! No wonder the whisky tastes good. 



Cnote11 said:


> What I do now is fill up gallons with tap water and put it in the fridge. If you let it sit there in the fridge for a couple of hours it turns delicious!


Good idea. But I'm lucky, my water at home is delicious.


----------



## Lunasong

We had root beer floats at home last night; our New Year's Eve tradition.


----------



## clavichorder

The water in Seattle and Portland is some of the best you can find for cities from the big reservoirs. But there is nothing like good well water, really.


----------



## clavichorder

Lunasong said:


> We had root beer floats at home last night; our New Year's Eve tradition.


Among my favorite "drinks," along with smoothies of various kinds.


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> The water in Seattle and Portland is some of the best you can find for cities from the big reservoirs. But there is nothing like good well water, really.


Ya, tap water in our area aint too bad at all.


----------



## Head_case

> # What are you drinking?


I don't know...whatever it was last night is coming back up.

It tasted better going down than up.


----------



## Flamme

Some energy drink...


----------



## violadude

Head_case said:


> I don't know...whatever it was last night is coming back up.
> 
> It tasted better going down than up.


Well, that's not a fun place to be...


----------



## Novelette

You in the Northwest are fortunate to have crisp tap water. No matter where one is in this state, Florida has terrible tap water.

I usually drink distilled water, or sparkling water.


----------



## Guest

A pint of Old Speckled Hen...listening to Eno's _Lux.._and cooking chicken curry for supper!


----------



## Crudblud

sospiro said:


> Even cheaper out the tap


I save old bottles and fill them with tap water, I have three or four in the fridge at any given time.

Anyway, drinking coffee right now.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I drank hot chocolate today! To warm me up so I can practice flute better than yesterday, ugh.


----------



## Flamme

Xaxa i burned my tongue last night on a hot ''Vienna coffee'' with cream in Mc Donalds...Still feel it lol but helped me to warm up for waiting of a new year on a town square...


----------



## Flamme

Hot milk now before sleep


----------



## Sonata

Just had a shot of Jose Cuervo tequila, followed by a glass of 7 Up. Very smooth.


----------



## Flamme

Bottoms up!Think i will drink tea sour troath


----------



## Head_case

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe coffee at the moment 

No flute practice today, but a ream of papers to write so need to stay awake. 

Got to brush my teeth afterwards even in the early evening - coffee don't half stain :/


----------



## Flamme

Milk and honey...With some muesli and cornflakes


----------



## Vaneyes

Argentina Malbec...in moderacy of course...so I can maintain reasonably-convincing perveyance of wisdom.


----------



## clavichorder

This thread makes me want to grab a beer. Just one, no worries.

Update: its that Lemon Berry Shandy stuff.

I am also eating a hearty "egg in a hole" I made. I kind of French toast.


----------



## Flamme

Wild cherry tea with a squeezed lemon in a big cup


----------



## Wandering

I had an Activia fruit drink, it tasted like and had the consistency of Milk of Magnesia, yuck.


----------



## Flamme

clavichorder said:


> This thread makes me want to grab a beer. Just one, no worries.
> 
> Update: its that Lemon Berry Shandy stuff.
> 
> I am also eating a hearty "egg in a hole" I made. I kind of French toast.


I would fancy some guinness right now but i will settle with coffee fourth today...


----------



## clavichorder

Flamme said:


> I would fancy some guinness right now but i will settle with coffee fourth today...


I had my first guiness in Canada about 2 weeks ago. I love the concept of "meal in a glass" but that dark amber ale must be very much an acquired taste...still, I got it down with along with a full rack of ribs. This is probably one of the things that has contributed to the current outward appearance of my stomach, which isn't so bad but for me its unsettling.


----------



## Ravndal

Beer & Red wine. Watching Misfits @ netflix.


----------



## Flamme

clavichorder said:


> I had my first guiness in Canada about 2 weeks ago. I love the concept of "meal in a glass" but that dark amber ale must be very much an acquired taste...still, I got it down with along with a full rack of ribs. This is probably one of the things that has contributed to the current outward appearance of my stomach, which isn't so bad but for me its unsettling.


I tried it two times and every time i got more foam than actual drink in the glass...Also very expensive...


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> I had my first guiness in Canada about 2 weeks ago. I love the concept of "meal in a glass" but that dark amber ale must be very much an acquired taste...still, I got it down with along with a full rack of ribs. This is probably one of the things that has contributed to the current outward appearance of my stomach, which isn't so bad but for me its unsettling.


Guinness is far from amber ale, but I can hardly blame an American for knowing nothing about beer.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Today, Water: a wind player's best friend.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Argentina Malbec...in moderacy of course...so I can maintain reasonably-convincing perveyance of wisdom.


I find that Malbec from Argentina is the best value in wine. I always say, if you spend $12 on a bottle of wine from Argentina, it will be better than a $12 bottle of wine from anywhere else.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> Guinness is far from amber ale, but I can hardly blame an American for knowing nothing about beer.


Especially an under 21 American, lol. The real stuff must be quite scary then...

wait, amber is actually lighter stuff isn't it? I sometimes mix that up just because amber sounds more precious than brown, but brown looking beer is usually more covetted by the beer snobs isn't it? I'm mixed up here...


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> Especially an under 21 American, lol. The real stuff must be quite scary then...


I may have given the wrong impression. Guinness is heavier than amber ale, I meant to say, although there are some amber ales with higher ABV and stronger tastes they aren't that common. In terms of "clear beer" ruby beer is the Guinness/stout equivalent.


----------



## Wandering

Don't know much about beer. 

I was a big Heineken fan, when I first drank Oranjeboom and Grolsch I doubly liked them, the after taste is great, sort of a sweet root taste, in comparison, Heineken's after taste is horrible.


----------



## Flamme

I like dark beers...Although head hurts more after them...


----------



## Ravndal

Heineken tastes... nothing. Incredibly boring.


----------



## Wandering

As far as ale, Guinness is good. But a bigger fan of Negra Modelo and Dos Equis


----------



## violadude

Blood 

just kidding


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> Blood


Oh you like organic? I prefer Antifreeze.


----------



## PetrB

Quad (four shots) Espresso - black.


----------



## BurningDesire

I had some crappy sake recently


----------



## Turangalîla

Milk! I love milk. When I'm not drinking that, you can find me sipping tea or a latté. But no alcohol.


----------



## opus55

Dunkin Donuts coffee brewed at home


----------



## Vaneyes

Water, essential to life.


----------



## Flamme

Is it purified?







Energy drink


----------



## neoshredder

Vaneyes said:


> Water, essential to life.


Did you chug or sip?


----------



## kv466

Sweet iced tea


----------



## clavichorder

I am having Hornsby's Hard Apple Cider. I think I actually like it.


----------



## KenOC

Brandy. Straight. Don't mess with me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Single Malt straight- no ice thanks


----------



## Guest

Coffee, from my new espresso machine!


----------



## clavichorder

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Single Malt straight- no ice thanks


That's pretty ghetto if you are talking malt liquor, right? Awesome. If you mean a malt milkshake, that is of couse also a great thing.


----------



## KenOC

clavichorder said:


> That's pretty ghetto if you are talking malt liquor, right? Awesome. If you mean a malt milkshake, that is of couse also a great thing.


I suspect he means single malt scotch. An aristocrat among us peasants.


----------



## clavichorder

KenOC said:


> I suspect he means single malt scotch. An aristocrat among us peasants.


No, it appears that in terms of liquor and alcoholic drink, I am the peasant among aristocrats.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

clavichorder said:


> No, it appears that in terms of liquor and alcoholic drink, I am the peasant among aristocrats.









....

I prefer the Spey River stuff mmm very nice with a cigar (Cuban)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Ravndal

guess


----------



## EricABQ

Last night I finished off a bottle of Old Rip Van Winkle 10 Year Old Bourbon (107 proof.)

The Van Winkle Bourbons are very excellent, but have unfortunately taken on a cult like following and are now very expensive and very hard to find. When they are released many of the bottles get snatched up by people who only want to flip them on the secondary market. So, I no longer purchase them and am just working through the bottles that I have. It is always sad when I finish one because the day will come when I no longer have any. But, no point in holding on to them for a special occasion. I go with philisophy of "when you open a Van Winkle, that is the special occasion."


----------



## Flamme

I love burbon but not scotch...I ve tried only some Kentucky brand...It was pretty good tasted like Nuts...lol


----------



## Ramako

I'm on to my second cup of tea for the evening.


----------



## Flamme

Same Ere...Good old wild cherry...First for today though...I had three coffees yesterday one more than usual for a day...


----------



## BlazeGlory

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Should I start another thread - "What are you smoking!!!"


----------



## clavichorder

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Should I start another thread - "What are you smoking!!!"


It could very well be literal, or people could post crazy things so someone might say, "what is he smoking?"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

clavichorder said:


> It could very well be literal, or people could post crazy things so someone might say, "what is he smoking?"


Very good point - I had not considered all the possibilities, literal or otherwise -hmmmm interesting.


----------



## Flamme

First coffee...Should be strong with al this rain outside sleepy weather


----------



## BlazeGlory

I'm smoking the Good Years.


----------



## Ramako

I have been drinking port! And quite a lot of it too, considering it was free.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

more smoking and drinking lots of water too!!


----------



## clavichorder

Ravndal said:


> View attachment 11939
> 
> 
> guess


Irish Coffee?


----------



## Ravndal

Good guess! But if we were in the same time zone, that would be very strange. It was plain breakfast coffee


----------



## clavichorder

Ravndal said:


> Good guess! But if we were in the same time zone, that would be very strange. It was plain breakfast coffee


When does one typically have "Irish Coffee." When you want to stay up all night partying?


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> When does one typically have "Irish Coffee." When you want to stay up all night partying?


No, that's what cocaine is for.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Crudblud said:


> No, that's what cocaine is for.


more like ecstasy, just sayin...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sounds like a song if I remember right Feel by someone goes something like:

Nicotine, Valium, Vicodin, Marijuana, Ecstasy and Alcohol Nicotine - that'll keep u up or something.....


----------



## Ravndal

clavichorder said:


> When does one typically have "Irish Coffee." When you want to stay up all night partying?


Not a big fan of the Irish Coffee, i like them seperate. But most people drink it for pleasure. Often with desserts.


----------



## clavichorder

I just equated Irish Coffee with 4Loko, the alcoholic energy drink, but that's probably way more extreme. I've heard some stories about 4Loko...


----------



## Ravndal

Sounds a bit extreme. After all, irish coffee is just coffee with 'a few' drops of whiskey in it  Usually Jameson.


----------



## Flamme

Isnt irish coffee with rum???
Drinking coffee on empty stomach not exactly perfect condition but i woke up late so now i await for l unch...


----------



## Ravndal

No, that would be "Jamaican Coffee".


----------



## Flamme

Ive been framed!:lol:


----------



## EricABQ

Eagle Rare Single Barrel.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I drank some apple cider last night when the Ravens won the AFC championship. My parents actually got the drinks out even before it was official, we kinda knew it was gonna go that way.


----------



## EricABQ

An Odwalla Superfood Blueberry B.

More sugar than I'd like, but it's got some good stuff in there, too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Diet Coke without caffeine. I was asked the question a coupla pages ago if I sipped or chugged. That situation involved water, but no matter. The answer is, usually something between a chug and a sip for soft, and closer to a sip for hard stuff. I hope that answers sufficiently. 

My last chugs were in university, understandably. Lager ****-tanks engaged in higher learning. It seems to be more serious these days, that imbibing. If you are to believe the papers.


----------



## clavichorder

Yesterday evening I drank plenty of pho broth(had a bowl of pho). Beef pho with the standard extra/interesting stuff in it(tripe, tendon).


----------



## Rangstrom

My wife's birthday is this week, so I've been pulling some special bottles. Unfortunately the '05 Kistler Kistler Pinot was mildly corked, but the '07 Aubert Ritchie Chardonnay was incredible.


----------



## Ramako

Even more port than last week.


----------



## clavichorder

edit......////////////////.......


----------



## Flamme

Very nice...


----------



## EricABQ

Watching the Super Bowl get out of hand early.

Edit: meant for this to go in the what are you doing thread. 

But, since I'm here, Sam Adams Noble Pils.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Wine, Whisky and Whining Wife or maybe it was the Guinness chaser.....


----------



## PetrB

Quad (four shots) Espresso -- I am predictable. boring, AND a cheap date.


----------



## EricABQ

My favorite local liquor store had Johnnie Walker Green Label on sale at a very nice price, so I will be drinking that this week.


----------



## OboeKnight

Red Powerade lol


----------



## EricABQ

Nevermind, posted in the wrong thread again.


----------



## Vaneyes

Low-fat milk.


----------



## EricABQ

A tasty Chianti to accompany a fairly mediocre pizza. 

But, nothing improves mediocre pizza like tasty wine.


----------



## Crudblud

Coffee, of course.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ and any cigarettes also....... Like your picture sake


----------



## EricABQ

I've moved on to Johnnie Walker Green Label. 

An almost flawless whiskey. Nearly perfect balance of malty sweetness and peat smoke.


----------



## Guest

Coke Zero, on the rocks.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm still sticking to me Spey scotch


----------



## Flamme

Not bad not bad at all!


----------



## ptr

..water from the well in the garden, with ice... 

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

Twinnings Breakfast Tea, with lo-fat milk and solid honey.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

fourex, and I'm not talking foreign exchange either........ a potent ale!















try this site if your game http://www.xxxx.com.au/ very refreshing


----------



## Lukecash12

Mississippi Mud, a black and tan brew.


----------



## Vaneyes

Argentina Malbec/Cabernet.


----------



## Novelette

Gin and tonic: Bombay Sapphire. 

Double gin.

Heaven.


----------



## aleazk

Vaneyes said:


> Argentina Malbec/Cabernet.


You really like the wines from here, eh?. Are these wines expensive there in the US?.


----------



## presto

I absolutely love Peppermint tea.


----------



## Couchie

I'm drinking Chartreuse with some Berlioz. Divine.


----------



## EricABQ

aleazk said:


> You really like the wines from here, eh?. Are these wines expensive there in the US?.


They span a range of prices. I buy a lot of Argentine wine in the $9 to $15 range. You get excellent quality to price value from them in that range.


----------



## ptr

A wee dram of *Ardbeg Uigeadail*, the smoothest Ardbeg with the longest smoky finish!

/ptr


----------



## Sonata

Starbucks Frappucino, the bottled kind you can get in stores. Not an every day drink for sure, but good for a sugary mid-day boost!


----------



## Novelette

Sparkling water. Refreshing!


----------



## EricABQ

A Deschutes Brewery Red Chair Northwest IPA. It's quite mild for an IPA, but pleasant flavor.


----------



## Flamme

An Sherbeet


----------



## Vaneyes

Bottled water.


----------



## Ingélou

Hot water added to a third of a cup of red grape juice. Very good for sore throats...


----------



## EricABQ

I followed up the beer with two fingers of Hancock's Reserve Bourbon. Not bad, not great. Very drinkable, but I'm not sure it will become part of my regular rotation. At $35 a bottle, it might need to be a bit more exciting than it has seemed so far.


----------



## GreenMamba

Homebrew. A British Bitter.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Monks Pale Ale- Brewery in Perth, good drop.


----------



## Vaneyes

Argentina Cabernet/Malbec.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Promise I wont talk about what Paul Keating drinks!, David Bowie or even Mozart..........


----------



## BlazeGlory

rRRRRRRIIItte nnooowww i mm fiinisshin uup a bottttl ov jakkk daannyalls i starrrted bbout a haaaf a ouur agooo:devil:


----------



## EricABQ

I had a bottle of Pascual Toso Cabernet last night. This is one of my go-to wineries for Argentine wine.


----------



## JCarmel

...a small glass of sherry, wrapped around a big bowl of trifle!


----------



## sharik

one good advice, don't drink beer and wine you buy at supermarkets, these contain additives and preservatives that can damage your liver or else, drink only transparent liquid's alcohol because it contains no colorants or preservatives.


----------



## cwarchc

Liquorice tea.
It's about as strong as I'm allowed (still on the pain med for my back)


----------



## Flamme

Mint tea...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^"Sounds" very black tea


----------



## EricABQ

sharik said:


> one good advice, don't drink beer and wine you buy at supermarkets, these contain additives and preservatives that can damage your liver or else, drink only transparent liquid's alcohol because it contains no colorants or preservatives.


Total nonsense.

Clear liquor isn't for me. I prefer my booze to have some character.


----------



## opus55

Freshly ground coffee, brewed right on my desk. mmmm..


----------



## sharik

EricABQ said:


> I prefer my booze to have some character


i only said avoid a supermarket booze.


----------



## EricABQ

sharik said:


> i only said avoid a supermarket booze.


This is probably a misunderstanding based on different nations. Here in the US, what you get in the supermarket is exactly the same as what you get anywhere else.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

EricABQ said:


> Total nonsense.
> 
> Clear liquor isn't for me. I prefer my booze to have some character.


You see, vodka is the Russian national drink, so it's only logical that Sharik would advocate it.


----------



## JCarmel

Do you _have_ to take that pain med, cwarchc? I once suffered from back pain and was pretty-well housebound for well over a year, on maximum painkillers...then (I won't bore you with the details...) something happened that caused me to stop taking all my medications. And within weeks, I was clear of the pain and out and about, again. The painkillers bring their own problems too, I found.
Anyway, to drink to your better health, I'm going to go and brew a mug of my favourite coffee...Taylor's 'Lazy Sunday' blend and put in an extra large dollop of Bailey's.
'Here's to _you_, cwarchc!'.....


----------



## EricABQ

SiegendesLicht said:


> You see, vodka is the Russian national drink, so it's only logical that Sharik would advocate it.


Yes, I know.

I actually meant my comment to him to be a good-natured jab. Re-reading it now it seems a bit more confrontational than I intended it.


----------



## sharik

EricABQ said:


> Here in the US, what you get in the supermarket is exactly the same as what you get anywhere else


today's supermarkets are the same everywhere selling the same food and drinks full of additives and preservatives that give people cancer.


----------



## sharik

SiegendesLicht said:


> vodka is the Russian national drink, so it's only logical that Sharik would advocate it.


i stand for gin in the first place.


----------



## Chrythes

I don't understand why you specify supermarkets. What about restaurants that sell the same alcohol that we can get from the store? Or any other place for that matter. If you are so worried about the contents of your drink see what the manufacturer has to say. The supermarket in itself has nothing to do with it.


----------



## EricABQ

sharik said:


> today's supermarkets are the same everywhere selling the same food and drinks full of additives and preservatives that give people cancer.


When did we start talking about food?

In the USA there is no difference between the alcohol you buy in a supermarket and what you buy anywhere else. I have no idea why you keep specifying supermarkets.


----------



## sharik

Chrythes said:


> What about restaurants that sell the same alcohol that we can get from the store?


some of the restaurants will claim selling homemade wine or beer, for instance.



Chrythes said:


> If you are so worried about the contents of your drink see what the manufacturer has to say


read between the lines: the whisky bottle label might say it was seasoned in oak casks, which actually means it was simply added with colorant and flavouring.


----------



## EricABQ

sharik said:


> read between the lines: the whisky bottle label might say it was seasoned in oak casks, which actually means it was simply added with colorant and flavouring.


That statement is just flat out false unless you have a problem with bootleg bogus whiskey finding it's way to your store shelves.

That is certainly not a problem for us here.


----------



## sharik

EricABQ said:


> That is certainly not a problem for us here


how do you know?


----------



## EricABQ

sharik said:


> how do you know?


Because I buy my spirits from reputable nations that enforce their labeling laws. I also live in a nation with functional distribution systems. Perhaps you aren't as fortunate. You have my sympathy.


----------



## ptr

A wee dram:









*Bruichladdich* 15 Year Old Islay Single Malt matured on _Chateau d'Yquem Sauternes_ casks!

..smooth'n'sweet!

/ptr


----------



## EricABQ

ptr said:


> A wee dram:
> 
> *Bruichladdich* 15 Year Old Islay Single Malt matured on _Chateau d'Yquem Sauternes_ casks!
> 
> ..smooth'n'sweet!
> 
> /ptr


I've been meaning to try an offering from that distillery. I'll have to get around to it sooner rather than later I think. Is that one noticeably peaty?


----------



## Ravndal

Well.. since it is a special occasion. Im drinking red wine, beer, cognac, coffee


----------



## ptr

EricABQ said:


> Is that one noticeably peaty?


Its just slightly peated in my book!

/ptr


----------



## sharik

EricABQ said:


> I buy my spirits from reputable nations that enforce their labeling laws. I also live in a nation with functional distribution systems


- lol, you mean the USA is not part of the World Trade Organisation eh?


----------



## PetrB

Easter Sunday, 2012, 1:42 a.m.

a quad (four shots) Espresso -- because I am a thrill-seeker.


----------



## cwarchc

The issue with alcohol is not the additives (though with less scrupulous manufacturers it can be)
The main problem is ethanol. It is a poison.
The long term effects are frightening, especially if you are a regular user


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ I tend to avoid drinks with Ethanol in them like meths....... but sometimes if I feel dangerous!


----------



## Novelette

Ravndal said:


> Well.. since it is a special occasion. I'm drinking red wine, beer, cognac, coffee


Yum, Cognac. That's the good stuff.

Presently, I'm imbibing a bit of Calvados, 13 years old. It's half as old as I am.


----------



## EricABQ

sharik said:


> - lol, you mean the USA is not part of the World Trade Organisation eh?


Do you have anything relevant to add or do you just want to post nonsense?


----------



## GreenMamba

Elijah Craig bourbon (the basic 12 year old)


----------



## EricABQ

GreenMamba said:


> Elijah Craig bourbon (the basic 12 year old)


One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Caught a bad cold here...so lemon juice with warm water and so much salt !


----------



## sharik

EricABQ said:


> Do you have anything relevant to add or do you just want to post nonsense?


you might haven't understood the USA & Britain are in the WTO which means only those US & UK manufacturers survive who keep the process of production cheap enough to compete with others.


----------



## ptr

It being Saturday and past 18.00H, I just poured myself a wee dram of one of my favourite (accessible) non Islay Single Malts:










Scapa 2000 / 12 Year Old form Chivas Brothers Cask Strength Editions! Scapa being the second northernmost distillery in Scotland (Only Highland Park is a few hundred yards more north).

/ptr


----------



## EricABQ

sharik said:


> you might haven't understood the USA & Britain are in the WTO which means only those US & UK manufacturers survive who keep the process of production cheap enough to compete with others.


Look, you stated that when a bottle of whisky or whiskey states that it has been "seasoned in oak" it really means it has had oak flavor added. That is a lie. A complete and utter falsehood. Illegal in both Scotland and the U.S. to add "oak flavor." You simply have no idea what you are talking about or you are being a deliberate irritant. Shame on me for even attempting to engage you in a conversation. The fact that the US and The UK are in the WTO is completely irrelevant.

The only way you get whisky or whiskey with "oak flavor" added is if you are getting counterfeit spirits. Both the US and UK enforce their labeling laws. The fact that you don't believe that just adds further to the proof that you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Ryan

Ribena.

Thank you so much

Ryan O'Brain OBE


----------



## sharik

EricABQ said:


> Both the US and UK enforce their labeling laws


like they do with horsemeat for example?


----------



## ptr

Oremus *Tokaji Aszú* 5 Puttonyos (Sweeeeeet)









From a bottle like this but from 2003.

I am a sweet tooth and it will kill me! :angel:

/ptr


----------



## BartokBela

Green tea (Japanese sencha, loose). Perfect to get in the mood for some Takemitsu.


----------



## jani

The good ol H20.


----------



## kv466

While I normally drink ales (many of which are listed on a thread I started long ago), my girl is a bit of a wine-O and one she turned me on to that is quite excellent is:


----------



## BlazeGlory

I've come to realize that drinking is no good for you so I'm on the wagon. I quit two minutes ago.


----------



## jani

When i rarely drink alcohol, this is my drink of choice.









I know that this is gonna sound weird specially from a Finnish male, but i have to confess that i don't like the taste of beer at all.


----------



## Flamme

Lemon juice, homemade


----------



## RobertoDevereux

ptr said:


> Oremus *Tokaji Aszú* 5 Puttonyos (Sweeeeeet)
> 
> From a bottle like this but from 2003.
> 
> I am a sweet tooth and it will kill me! :angel:
> 
> /ptr


What a fine choice! Haven't had one of those since my trip to Hungary 9 years ago!

RD


----------



## Flamme

Warm milk...


----------



## Ryan

Flamme said:


> One lager and one glass of absinthe...


▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
ＤＡＭＮ ＴＨＩＳ ＣＯＭＭＥＮＴ ＩＳ ＦＡＮＣＹ
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬


----------



## Novelette

Armagnac, 15 Years Old.

Schumann playing in the background.

Heaven.


----------



## EricABQ

Just opened a bottle of Highland Park 18yr Old.

This was a great bargain for a long time when it could be had for under $60. Those days are over as the price has sky rocketed to over $100. I didn't pay that for this bottle as I have had this one for a couple of years. 

The 18yr is very refined and definitely mellower than it's rowdier 12yr old brother.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The Stones blasting in the background:










F*** Varese and Ligeti and all those wussies!:devil:


----------



## PetrB

Quad espresso, black, as usual -- totally predictable, boringly constant of me, but there 'tis.


----------



## Couchie

Costco brand 7 year old Bourbon. Delicious as it is budgetable.


----------



## Mesa

Mulled wine. Christmas stock. £2.50 a bottle. Bottled class.


----------



## EricABQ

Wild Turkey.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Blow my Skull Off *

Is a cocktail, Australian of course- that has a mixture which contains Two pints Boiling water Quantum Sufficient loaf sugar Lime or lemon juice Pint of Ale or Porter Pint of Rum Half a Pint of Brandy.................


----------



## Crudblud

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *Blow my Skull Off *
> 
> Is a cocktail, Australian of course- that has a mixture which contains Two pints Boiling water Quantum Sufficient loaf sugar Lime or lemon juice Pint of Ale or Porter Pint of Rum Half a Pint of Brandy.................


Finally, a cocktail with an appropriate name.


----------



## Ingélou

Green tea with lemon. Connect with your inner Zen!


----------



## Flamme

Lemon juice homemade mmmm


----------



## cwarchc

black coffee


----------



## BlazeGlory

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *Blow my Skull Off *
> 
> Is a cocktail, Australian of course- that has a mixture which contains Two pints Boiling water Quantum Sufficient loaf sugar Lime or lemon juice Pint of Ale or Porter Pint of Rum Half a Pint of Brandy.................


In my neighborhood we call that an icebreaker.


----------



## GreenMamba

Jim Beam Rye


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

BlazeGlory said:


> In my neighborhood we call that an icebreaker.


Maybe that's an ice pick to take the skull off


----------



## Vaneyes

Lo-fat milk.


----------



## ptr

A pot of Organic Sencha Tea bought in Japan, brewed in my kitchen..

/ptr


----------



## jani

Good'ol coffee!


----------



## Kopachris

Some of this brewed from a Keurig K-cup.


----------



## Flamme

Dis is art in a cup


----------



## Novelette

Carrot juice.


----------



## ptr

A wee dram of Ardberg 10YO..

/ptr


----------



## EricABQ

ptr said:


> A wee dram of Ardberg 10YO..
> 
> /ptr


A classic. Hard to believe so much flavor comes out of a whisky that is so pale in color.


----------



## ptr

EricABQ said:


> A classic. Hard to believe so much flavor comes out of a whisky that is so pale in color.


Absolutely! And that just shows You never to trust the colour of any liquid! 

/ptr


----------



## BlazeGlory

A glass of metamucil and a glass of prune juice


----------



## GreenMamba

Homebrew. A clone of Theakston Old Peculier. Alas, I can no longer find this beer locally to compare side by side.


----------



## EricABQ

Continuing to work my way through the bottle of Highland Park 18. The mild peat in this is perfect for spring. The heavily peated stuff I save for te coldest months.


----------



## Novelette

Aalborg Aquavit. Yum.


----------



## Taggart

BlazeGlory said:


> A glass of metamucil and a glass of prune juice


Surely a drink for a Klingon warrior should be on the star trek thread?

My own favourite, after sundown, is a nice drop of Laphroaig.


----------



## Ravndal

ptr said:


> A wee dram of Ardberg 10YO..
> 
> /ptr


oh. my favorite


----------



## Kieran

Just washed down a strong coffee followed by green tea. Need to wake up.

If I'm out, I drink the local brew. Living in Dublin, that's Guinness. After a few of them I go onto shorts, which can be Jamesons Irish whiskey, or vodka and orange. Not too much of either. Then a litre of H2O before I hit the hay, so I don't feel too bad next morning. 

If I drink at home, and it's very rare, I'll get bottles of Lithuanian beer, Svyturys Ekstra. Trust me, this is nice. A strong yellow beer.

If I'm out to dinner, I'll ask for a pint of black wine (Guinness), which goes with both red and white meats.

If I'm away, I drink the local slop. If I don't recognise anything, I leave it to the barman to recommend, and that can take a few attempts before I find the one I like... :tiphat:


----------



## ptr

I usually drink the Local Brewery's IPA when I go out, unfortunately most Swedish (rural) pubs only sports something that tastes more like an industrial cleaner then beer.

/ptr


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Do you get that too........... didn't think it was beer


----------



## BlazeGlory

ptr said:


> I usually drink the Local Brewery's IPA when I go out, unfortunately most Swedish (rural) pubs only sports something that tastes more like an industrial cleaner then beer.
> 
> /ptr


I find it just a little strange that you know what industrial cleaner tastes like. Is that from first hand experience or heresay. I tend to stay away from that liquid refreshment.


----------



## ptr

BlazeGlory said:


> I find it just a little strange that you know what industrial cleaner tastes like. Is that from first hand experience or heresay. I tend to stay away from that liquid refreshment.


It might seem like a far fetched analogy, but one of my first "extra" jobs during high school was cleaning engine parts for an industrial machine recondition firm, and even if we used protective gear and breathing masks there was still a residual after taste at the end of 6H shift that my memory still associates with the taste of many drought beers served at Swedish establishments. (I get much of the same taste-feel when I drink the stuff Heineken and Carlsberg produce! Hence I rarely do..)

/ptr


----------



## Couchie

Snobby beer drinkers. What next.


----------



## clavichorder

Snobby energy drink drinkers. My brother is one all the way.


----------



## Crudblud

Couchie said:


> Snobby beer drinkers. What next.


Nothing snobby about it; Carlsberg and Heineken are bottom of the barrel rubbish alongside any lager I can think of. Vile stuff.


----------



## PetrB

A solution of water and pure unflavored ascorbic acid.


----------



## Couchie

Crudblud said:


> Nothing snobby about it; Carlsberg and Heineken are bottom of the barrel rubbish alongside any lager I can think of. Vile stuff.


Surely "bottom of the barrel" is the hallmark of a _true_ beer. Not a some local non-advertising microbrew in a restored shoe factory trying to be as pretentious as wine.


----------



## Mesa

A pleasantly discounted but unpleasantly saccharine mulled wine.



PetrB said:


> A solution of water and pure unflavored ascorbic acid.


I also often believe what i'm drinking is a solution.


----------



## Crudblud

Couchie said:


> Surely "bottom of the barrel" is the hallmark of a _true_ beer. Not a some local non-advertising microbrew in a restored shoe factory trying to be as pretentious as wine.


No, I don't think beer has to be poor in quality at all, and I don't think it's pretentious to think that. It's not as if all non-lager is reduced to microbrewery status, _Wadworth_ and _Marston's_ are good examples of English breweries which make high quality ales on a fairly large scale, in fact the latter is (according to Wikipedia) the largest brewer of cask ale in the world. Even so, I don't think smaller breweries should be dismissed either, the local Kelham Island brewery here in Sheffield makes several very fine ales, chiefly for their pub _The Fat Cat_, but they are also available at local convenience stores. It all begs the question: why drink lager when high quality ale is so readily available at essentially the same price?


----------



## BlazeGlory

I'm not a beer drinker so I am admittedly no judge of the quality of different brews. However, I can just about guarantee that any member of TC, when given the choice of drinking either industrial cleaner or Heineken, will choose the Heineken every time.


----------



## drpraetorus

Meadow Gold Chocolate Milk


----------



## millionrainbows

I made a quart of iced tea, using one Lusianne quart bag, and one scoop of loose Lipton black tea. Not too strong, not too bland.


----------



## Bone

Coffee. Strong, but with a healthy amount of non-fat creamer added. Would love to add a cigar and go outside to enjoy the morning, but, alas, the weather is too damp and would ruin the experience.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Bone said:


> Coffee. Strong, but with a healthy amount of non-fat creamer added. Would love to add a cigar and go outside to enjoy the morning, but, alas, the weather is too damp and would ruin the experience.


Hey, I don't see anything that would prevent you from putting the cigar in your coffee, but it's a shame about the weather.


----------



## EricABQ

Some inexpensive yet tasty malbec from Argentina.

I always say that Argentina is the place to look for bargain red wines.


----------



## Mesa

Teeeeeeeeeeeeea.

*Read mentally in the voice of the Knights who say NNNNNIIIII.*


----------



## Novelette

Lustau Dry Oloroso.

One of my favorites.


----------



## Bone

Rain WILL NOT stop. Therefore, strong coffee with cream. Seriously, I can tell the water level of the lake behind my house has risen in past few days. Making ark preparations....


----------



## jani

Yesterday i was in a rock bar and decided to order something i have never drank.
SO i told the bartender who had and hypnotising gaze, i am sure that if i would have looked in her eyes any longer i would have felt strong attraction towards her, but i decided to order Michael Monroes signature drink (He is the front man of the hard&glam rock band called Hanoi Rocks)








So i drank half of it, it tasted like orange juice then i went and asked "what's in this" from the bartender.
She said Orange juice, i asked only orange juice?
She said yes.

So his signature drink is only Orange juice and Ice.
I was disappointed.


----------



## BlazeGlory

jani said:


> Yesterday i was in a rock bar and decided to order something i have never drank.
> SO i told the bartender who had and hypnotising gaze, i am sure that if i would have looked in her eyes any longer i would have felt strong attraction towards her, but i decided to order Michael Monroes signature drink (He is the front man of the hard&glam rock band called Hanoi Rocks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i drank half of it, it tasted like orange juice then i went and asked "what's in this" from the bartender.
> She said Orange juice, i asked only orange juice?
> She said yes.
> 
> So his signature drink is only Orange juice and Ice.
> I was disappointed.


Is this a picture of the bartender?


----------



## jani

BlazeGlory said:


> Is this a picture of the bartender?


Oh hahah:lol:

It's Michael Monroe


----------



## Crudblud

Last time I was in a bar I tried to order a Manhattan and was met with bewilderment, I resignedly sighed and said "okay... Jack Daniels and coke, please." Although the place was rather unappealing from the start, it wasn't until we headed upstairs and I bore witness to the _pole and cage_ that I was really put off.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Crudblud said:


> Last time I was in a bar I tried to order a Manhattan and was met with bewilderment, I resignedly sighed and said "okay... Jack Daniels and coke, please." Although the place was rather unappealing from the start, it wasn't until we headed upstairs and I bore witness to the _pole and cage_ that I was really put off.


I'm sure your referring to Frédéric Chopin and John Cage, now I'd like to be at that party...............


----------



## Vaneyes

Diet Coke w/o caffeine.


----------



## Yoshi

I'm drinking water.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Yoshi said:


> I'm drinking water.


Just be careful. Don't overdo it. You don't want to get hooked on the stuff.


----------



## Yoshi

BlazeGlory said:


> Just be careful. Don't overdue it. You don't want to get hooked on the stuff.


Well I am trying to quit, but everytime I do it's like I'm about to die or something. I just can't live without water anymore.


----------



## Crudblud

Enjoying a very (_very_ *very*) mild IPA I picked up at random. It's no Marston's EPA, but it's nice.


----------



## Ravndal

The first of very many beers tonight


----------



## ptr

a wee, weeee dram of 18YO Higland Park, i.e. the Northernmost Distillery in the U.K. whilst listening to Mahler Nine!

/ptr


----------



## Kieran

Barley cup, with some dark chocolate. Mniam mniam!


----------



## BlazeGlory

Kieran said:


> Barley cup, with some dark chocolate. Mniam mniam!


I've never heard of this. After googling it I see it is advertised as a breakfast drink: an alternative to coffee. Do they make it in cappuccino flavors as I have never cared for coffee?


----------



## Kieran

BlazeGlory said:


> I've never heard of this. After googling it I see it is advertised as a breakfast drink: an alternative to coffee. Do they make it in cappuccino flavors as I have never cared for coffee?


I often concoct a slight bit of milk and whisked egg-yolk (I know) creamed up with brown sugar or cinnamon and make a small topping for it. Now, I love cappuccino in town, we have a place that sells the most beautiful one - imho - but the barley cup comes as is, far as I can see, and if you want to add to it, you add whatever you like to...


----------



## BlazeGlory

Kieran said:


> Now, I love cappuccino in town, we have a place that sells the most beautiful one - imho - but the barley cup comes as is, far as I can see, and if you want to add to it, you add whatever you like to...


Wouldn't you know it. I checked for a location of a Butlers Chocolate Cafe near me but there seems to be none in the US.


----------



## millionrainbows

Raspberry iced tea.


----------



## Kieran

BlazeGlory said:


> Wouldn't you know it. I checked for a location of a Butlers Chocolate Cafe near me but there seems to be none in the US.


Yeah, they seem to be spreading their wings slowly. I think there's one in London - but way outside the city. And another few in NZ. 3 in Pakistan! There's never one wherever I go on holidays, which is tough.

I don't know what their system is for bringing gorgeous coffee to ye non-natives of Ireland, but it seems to be both arbitrary and cruel...


----------



## Ingélou

A cup of tea with a nice Boccherini cello concerto - just the job!


----------



## Kieran

Ingenue said:


> A cup of tea with a nice Boccherini cello concerto - just the job!


Those Boccherini cello concertos can be hard to swallow if you don't dunk them in your tea...


----------



## EricABQ

An IPA from O'dell brewing out of Colorado. 

This is my favorite IPA. Nice and crisp. A flavor reminisiscent of grapefruit juice.


----------



## GreenMamba

Rodney Strong Cabernet Sauvignon, 2009.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A can of Fosters imported from the UK! Just to remind me how bad it is...............


----------



## ProudSquire

Made myself a very hot cup of tea to help calm my nerves. So far it's working.


----------



## Kieran

TheProudSquire said:


> Made myself a very hot cup of tea to help calm my nerves. So far it's working.


Hope you enjoy and it works! 

Am having a cup of green tea, myself...


----------



## ptr

Still on my morning pot of Japanese Sencha Tea!

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou

This is becoming a really nice Tea Party!


----------



## EricABQ

Johnnie Walker Green Label again. One of my absolute favorites and what I believe to be the best of the JW line.


----------



## PetrB

A quadruple Espresso, of course. What else did you expect?


----------



## millionrainbows

*Green Tea, iced, with lime.*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Glenfiddich.............. a fine affordable drop


----------



## EricABQ

ptr said:


> a wee, weeee dram of 18YO Higland Park, i.e. the Northernmost Distillery in the U.K. whilst listening to Mahler Nine!
> 
> /ptr


If Talisker isn't my favorite distillery then Highland Park is. Both the 12 and the 18 year old are outstanding. Single malt at its best I think.


----------



## ptr

EricABQ said:


> If Talisker isn't my favorite distillery then Highland Park is. Both the 12 and the 18 year old are outstanding. Single malt at its best I think.


Indeed! Both HP and T are on my top five "Easy to get" Single Malt Favourites List! (the rest of positions are drink from Islay; Ardbeg, Bunnahabhain & Caol Ila)

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou

ptr said:


> Indeed! Both HP and T are on my top five "Easy to get" Single Malt Favourites List! (the rest of positions are drink from Islay; Ardbeg, Bunnahabhain & Caol Ila)
> 
> /ptr


Talisker is one of Taggart's favourites, and we went round the distillery on one of those 'tours' in the 1990s. Fond memories. Those distillery tours are great - the guides are so jokey & it's nice to meet people from all over the world in the little touring group. Luckily I don't drink so Taggart can indulge in the 'free glass' with no worries - at one time, he'd snaffle mine too, but he's a reformed character these days.


----------



## ptr

Have seen quite a few distilleries of Scotland, it is a perfect holiday to tour them! 
On drinking, I don't drink a lot, for me the "Alcohol" per se is quite uninteresting, enjoying a Single Malt is very much about all the seven senses and especially the fragrance!

/ptr


----------



## Taggart

ptr said:


> Indeed! Both HP and T are on my top five "Easy to get" Single Malt Favourites List! (the rest of positions are drink from Islay; Ardbeg, Bunnahabhain & Caol Ila)
> 
> /ptr


Don't forget Laphroaig.


----------



## ptr

Taggart said:


> Don't forget Laphroaig.


I don't, Sir, No I don't! Laphroaig, Lagavullin and Port Ellen share places with Scapa and Auchentoshan from 6 to 10 on my private little list! 

do dheagh shlàinte!

/ptr


----------



## EricABQ

ptr said:


> Indeed! Both HP and T are on my top five "Easy to get" Single Malt Favourites List! (the rest of positions are drink from Islay; Ardbeg, Bunnahabhain & Caol Ila)
> 
> /ptr


I enjoy the Islay malts, but only in the cold months of the year. My Islay window is roughly from late November through February. Islays just don't really hit the spot in the hot months here in the desert. In the warmer months I prefer lighter fare like Glenmorangie Original or some of the lowlands offerings (but cold IPAs are my real drink of choice when it gets warm out.) I tend to be very seasonal with my drinking choices.


----------



## EricABQ

Tonight I opened a bottle of Four Roses Single Barrel (a Bourbon.) 

I have not had this before, but I have had quite a bit of the Four Roses Small Batch. My initial impressions are that I much prefer the small batch to the single barrel, but I will see if that impression changes as I work through the bottle.


----------



## DavidA

First thing in the morning? A cup of tea!


----------



## BlazeGlory

Trying a cup of Dandy Blend Instant Herbal Beverage with Dandelion. It's the closest thing I could find to Barley Cup. I put some brown sugar in it because with nothing added it's as disagreeable as plain coffee in my opinion. It still needs work to make it like cappuccino.


----------



## Kopachris

Trying some Tazo chai tea. I got impatient and didn't let it steep long enough, and it just tastes like hot water. I'll have to have another cup.

EDIT: Nevermind, I can taste the pepper now.


----------



## clavichorder

I drank all my Kvass.


----------



## ptr

A pot of Tea brewed with leaves from the White Mullberry (Morus Alba), very mild an invigorating! 

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

A pint of Hobgoblin Ale


----------



## Ravndal

Enjoying some white wine


----------



## EricABQ

A Wasatch Summerbrau Lager from a brewery in Utah.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

some Bonking Frog wine - no joke!!!! A good Aussie drop.......... of Frog.

http://www.bonkingfrog.com.au/welcome/


----------



## EricABQ

Glenmorangie Original. A nice, light Scotch for the summer months.


----------



## BlazeGlory

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> some Bonking Frog wine - no joke!!!! A good Aussie drop.......... of Frog.
> 
> View attachment 18585


So then it is made in Australia. I would have thought some other country.


----------



## EricABQ

Having some more of the Glenmorangie Original. 

This bottle is sweeter than I remember this whisky being in previous bottles. Almost too sweet. A bit cloying.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

BlazeGlory said:


> So then it is made in Australia. I would have thought some other country.


Glad you asked....

I thought the same initially and was surprise to see such a wine - at my local wine retailer but it is evidently a West Australian wine (web site http://www.bonkingfrog.com.au).

With the reason given for the name as per below? I'm so glad that there is a Banjo involved....... but does make me question what is in their wine!

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Why the frog?

Bonking Frog Wines - Mosaic Frog We like to be noticed. So does the frog.

Bonking frog (a.k.a. Western banjo frog) is the common name for the particularly noisy fellows found leaping about our vineyard. Clamouring for attention with their distinctive call, BONK!, these frogs really know how to make themselves heard.

We like their sense of adventure too. We find them in our bathroom, our buckets and in our boots in the morning - all over the place. And if it's true that frogs aplenty are a good indicator of the health of a natural environment, we must be doing something right in the vineyard.

Land, water, rain, sun - these frogs belie their fragile nature to survive our harsh Australian climate with gusto. Their spirited determination is therefore wonderful inspiration for our name, our label and our objectives. You've got to love a bonking frog!

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Valkhafar

I always drink coffee.


----------



## Ryan

dom perignon with um bongo


----------



## GreenMamba

Indaba Chenin Blanc (S. Africa), in one of my occasional forays into wine.


----------



## mtmailey

AS for me i drink herbal tea, juice ,milk & filtered water.


----------



## Crudblud

Apparently a couple of my whisky aficionado friends are determined to make me like scotch, so for my birthday this year (in December) they are buying me a bottle of 10 year old Macallan and a bottle of 18 year old Talisker. They are crazy but that's probably why they are my friends in the first place.


----------



## EricABQ

Crudblud said:


> Apparently a couple of my whisky aficionado friends are determined to make me like scotch, so for my birthday this year (in December) they are buying me a bottle of 10 year old Macallan and a bottle of 18 year old Talisker. They are crazy but that's probably why they are my friends in the first place.


I wish someone would buy me a bottle of Talisker 18. That is an excellent whisky. Nothing else really tastes like Talisker. If you've ever had Johnnie Walker Black, the Talisker in the blend is what gives it that spiced smoke note.


----------



## Taggart

Crudblud said:


> Apparently a couple of my whisky aficionado friends are determined to make me like scotch, so for my birthday this year (in December) they are buying me a bottle of 10 year old Macallan and a bottle of 18 year old Talisker. They are crazy but that's probably why they are my friends in the first place.


Neat trick! I don't like whisky either but I keep trying better and better malts until maybe I'll find one I like. I even go round distilleries to see what all the fuss is about. 

Seriously, I find the Speysides a little light (and sweet) for my taste. Tallisker is excellent! Once you get a taste for it, you may prefer to move on to the Islay malts, but they can be an acquired taste.


----------



## Crudblud

EricABQ said:


> I wish someone would buy me a bottle of Talisker 18. That is an excellent whisky. Nothing else really tastes like Talisker. If you've ever had Johnnie Walker Black, the Talisker in the blend is what gives it that spiced smoke note.


Ah, I'm afraid I haven't tried that one. Whisky isn't my drink, which is why these two are so keen on setting me straight, that and they work in IT and have money to burn (serving as a cruel reminder that I would have at least been well off had I decided to stay in that field) but that's that. I hope the Talisker is as good as everyone seems to think.



Taggart said:


> Neat trick! I don't like whisky either but I keep trying better and better malts until maybe I'll find one I like. I even go round distilleries to see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> Seriously, I find the Speysides a little light (and sweet) for my taste. Tallisker is excellent! Once you get a taste for it, you may prefer to move on to the Islay malts, but they can be an acquired taste.


I'll keep Islay in mind if I find myself enjoying these two. Thanks!


----------



## Crudblud

Enjoying a rare lunchtime pint. This time it's the light, smooth and sweet Marston's Pale Ale, not to be confused with their English Pale Ale, one of my favourites.


----------



## Mesa

On my ninth!


----------



## EricABQ

Crudblud said:


> I'll keep Islay in mind if I find myself enjoying these two.


I believe it was the late Michael Jackson (the spirits reviewer, not the pop star) who used the phrase "tar covered rope" in a tasting note for Laphroaig. And, he used the phrase as a complement.

The Islays are definetly an interesting taste experience.


----------



## BlazeGlory

EricABQ said:


> I believe it was the late Michael Jackson (the spirits reviewer, not the pop star) who used the phrase "tar covered rope" in a tasting note for Laphroaig.


Well then. I've got to get some of that. I've often wished I could experience that combination. I have the rope but could never seem to find a way to acquire the tar.


----------



## EricABQ

BlazeGlory said:


> Well then. I've got to get some of that. I've often wished I could experience that combination. I have the rope but could never seem to find a way to acquire the tar.


The taste of Laphroaig (and Ardbeg and Lagavullin for that matter) is one of those things in life that cannot be explained, it can only be experienced.

But, I will say, "tar covered rope" comes pretty close to explaining it.


----------



## Ingélou

I only ever smell the stuff, when Taggart is drinking it, but that's pretty accurate, yes. There's one brand of whisky that he has - name escapes me - that on the basis of its smell I have christened 'the old tom-cat'. Taggart claims that it is a very fine whisky indeed!


----------



## superhorn

Liquids, of course. You can't drink it if it's not a liquid .


----------



## BlazeGlory

Several months ago I stumbled across a case of whiskey. I've been stumbling ever since.

W. C. Fields


----------



## GreenMamba

Speaking of whisky: Bunnahabhain 12 tonight.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I wish Watneys Red Barrel could be temporarily reintroduced just so I can judge for myself how terrible it was reputed to be. I have tried some really awful keg beer in the past (Worthington E, Younger's Tartan and any number by Whitbread...) but Red Barrel had such legendary status that I feel cheated for not quite being old enough to have tried it before production ceased.

Two weeks ago our local pub ran a trip to the Wye Valley Brewery in the Herefordshire village of Stoke Lacey. The owner gave us a tour and all the beer from the brewery's front bar was free. On the counter there were also three bowls of the different types barley they use and I enjoyed snacking on that more than on the tortilla chips and peanuts.


----------



## Ingélou

I've never been a beer drinker but Taggart has always told me these beers tasted dreadful compared with 'real ale'. However, I used to love the adverts and still know the tunes 'Younger's Tartan' and 'What about a Worthington? - You're *right*!' 
What an awful lot of brain cells are wasted on utter guff!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ingenue said:


> I've never been a beer drinker but Taggart has always told me these beers tasted dreadful compared with 'real ale'. However, I used to love the adverts and still know the tunes 'Younger's Tartan' and 'What about a Worthington? - You're *right*!'
> What an awful lot of brain cells are wasted on utter guff!


It seemed to me that back in the 70s the bigger the TV campaigns the worse the beer!


----------



## EricABQ

Bourbon. Buffalo Trace to be specific. One large ice cube.


----------



## Ravndal

Singleton - Single Malt Scotch Whisky, 12 years

It's ok. A bit boring.


----------



## Bix

A lovely Cariñena red


----------



## aleazk

Bix said:


> A lovely Cari*ñ*ena red


lol, pretty odd that you have the letter "ñ" in your keyboard, you are British, right?.


----------



## Taggart

Ingenue said:


> I've never been a beer drinker but Taggart has always told me these beers tasted dreadful compared with 'real ale'. However, I used to love the adverts and still know the tunes 'Younger's Tartan' and 'What about a Worthington? - You're *right*!'
> What an awful lot of brain cells are wasted on utter guff!


It wasn't so much the taste at the time that I remember as the chemical aftertaste the next day!


----------



## Bix

aleazk said:


> lol, pretty odd that you have the letter "ñ" in your keyboard, you are British, right?.


I am using a iPad so it's all integral to the doo-dah, (meaning I have lots of letters from other languages) including ཡགཧུཇིལཀ Tibetan.

I am Lancastrian/English/European :tiphat:


----------



## ProudSquire

My new favorite drink: Red Bull - The blue edition with a hint of '_Blueberry_' :cheers:


----------



## Blue Hour

"A sherry matured Dalmore, bottled by Signatory as part of their Cask Strength Collection. Distilled on 11th September 1990, aged for 22 years in a sherry butt and then bottled at 57.1% on 10th April 2013"

*Magic *

:tiphat:​


----------



## Ravndal

Oh my, _Surreal_. That sure looks good.

I'm drinking red wine.

Berens - 2011 edition.

d'abruzzo.


----------



## Taggart

Surreal said:


> "A sherry matured Dalmore, bottled by Signatory as part of their Cask Strength Collection. Distilled on 11th September 1990, aged for 22 years in a sherry butt and then bottled at 57.1% on 10th April 2013"
> 
> *Magic *
> 
> :tiphat:​


Lovely people. They took over the Edradour distillery and are really making a go of things. They're bottling some lovely whiskies albeit some are fiendishly expensive. We were up at Edradour last year and they were showing off a cask of 50 year old Laphroaig. Given that the Angel's had about 50% of the cask, it was going to be about £700 a bottle. :angel:


----------



## Blue Hour

Taggart said:


> Lovely people. They took over the Edrardour distillery and are really making a go of things. They're bottling some lovely whiskies albeit some are fiendishly expensive. We were up at Edradour last year and they were showing off a cask of 50 year old Laphroaig. Given that the Angel's had about 50% of the cask, it was going to be about £700 a bottle. :angel:


Sounds nice we (I) had always wanted to go but my wife was to ill to make the trip. 

@ Ravndal: It was indeed thank you very much.


----------



## GreenMamba

This thread has faded!

Reviving it with Gin & Tonic (Bombay Saffire, lemon rather than lime). This is just about the only cocktail I drink.


----------



## brotagonist

_Bailin Gongfu Hong Cha_ (Bailin Gongfu Black Tea), a robust malty black, one of the 3 Famous Fujian Reds: I am drinking it with soy milk.

Hong cha (red tea) is called black tea in the west; Hei cha (black tea) is a post-fermented tea, such as _pu-erh_.


----------



## Bix

Peppermint and dandelion leaf infusion.


----------



## Mesa

Some heavily reduced shiraz from sainsburys. Made by 'Vin de France'. How authentic.

Following, a bottle of absurdly cheap Claret. 

After that, a few glasses of water and a nap in the bathtub.


----------



## Ingélou

Definitely a glass or two of Cabernet Sauvignon tonight, to anaesthetise me before tomorrow's lesson ; keep me grinning inanely through all the barbs of criticism! 

PS - Or should that be *in*s*anely*? ut:


----------



## neoshredder

Done with alcohol for a while. A 2 day hangover that effects my sleep is enough to know that I need a long break. Alcohol is fun when you take long breaks between usage.


----------



## EricABQ

neoshredder said:


> Alcohol is fun when you take long breaks between usage.


I find anywhere from 8 to 16 hours works best for me.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A rare Jack Daniels & Coke. 

One of the few occasions where I don't have to drive the next day.


----------



## PetrB

Yet again, a quad espresso.

Every time I see this thread, I wonder why it is still up at all....


----------



## Mesa

_Four _espressos? Good god man, are you attempting to make yourself ill?


----------



## Ravndal

Mesa said:


> _Four _espressos? Good god man, are you attempting to make yourself ill?


Says the person who drinks cheap wine :lol:


----------



## Mesa

I don't "drink" cheap red wine, but i do become drunk on it.


----------



## EricABQ

Eagle Rare Single Barrel. A nice Bourbon.


----------



## GreenMamba

A homebrewed Munich Dunkel. One of the last of the batch.


----------



## kv466

Right now, thanks to New Belgium finally entering South Florida, lots and lots of Ranger IPA!!!


----------



## classicalguy

An organic Earl Grey with Lavender.


----------



## jani

Drank few of these on last weekend!

Its my new favorite drink if you don't count tequila.


----------



## Krummhorn

I don't drink anything stronger than pop ... 

Pop will drink anything ... :lol:

Kh ♫


----------



## Blue Hour

Had a tough week traveling but I was given this as an early birthday gift very nice indeed. :tiphat:​


----------



## EricABQ

Surreal said:


> Had a tough week traveling but I was given this as an early birthday gift very nice indeed. :tiphat:​


That is a heck of a nice gift.

Speaking of JW, I went to my local liquor store and purchased the last two bottles of JW Green Label they had in stock. And, with that particular offering being discontinued, that will the last two bottles they'll ever get. Sad to see that one go as it is easily one of my 3 favorite whiskies.


----------



## Blue Hour

EricABQ said:


> That is a heck of a nice gift.
> 
> Speaking of JW, I went to my local liquor store and purchased the last two bottles of JW Green Label they had in stock. And, with that particular offering being discontinued, that will the last two bottles they'll ever get. Sad to see that one go as it is easily one of my 3 favorite whiskies.


Thanks Eric it was a very generous gift indeed. I had read that Green Label was being discontinued and bought several bottles on top of those I already owned. I can't say that "Green" was one of my favorites but still a fine whisky I to am sad to see it go.

I've seen you post before and have always assumed you are American. If this is the case I know someone (a friend of mine) who would be willing to help you track down Green Label in the future if and when you run out.


----------



## EricABQ

Thanks for the offer. I've actually managed to put 6 bottles away for future enjoyment. 

What I always liked about the Green was the way the peatiness it got from the Talisker was so well balanced in the mix. Plus, being a pure malt as opposed to a blend, it always seemed to have a fuller taste than the Black label (although I think the Black is also very good.)


----------



## Blue Hour

@Eric: I went back to "Green Label" much better than I remembered thanks!


----------



## Crudblud

Right now I'm drinking water, but earlier I had a pint at some sort of café/bar/coffee shop/pub type thing in town, infinitely more agreeable than Starbucks and similar fare despite the same old intravenous PA music drivel (at the very least, there was some superficial variety in the assortment of tunes). I almost never buy pints, but I was pleasantly surprised by their on-tap Victoria Pale Ale (at least, I think that's what the waitress said it was called, syllables were difficult to make out between the PA and the noise of the coffee machines) which had a sharp, crisp and refreshing bitterness, a citrus kick in the middle and a fairly smooth, oddly "creamy" finish.


----------



## Kieran

Crudblud said:


> Right now I'm drinking water, but earlier I had a pint at some sort of café/bar/coffee shop/pub type thing in town, infinitely more agreeable than Starbucks and similar fare despite the same old intravenous PA music drivel (at the very least, there was some superficial variety in the assortment of tunes). I almost never buy pints, but I was pleasantly surprised by their on-tap Victoria Pale Ale (at least, I think that's what the waitress said it was called, syllables were difficult to make out between the PA and the noise of the coffee machines) which had a sharp, crisp and refreshing bitterness, a citrus kick in the middle and a fairly smooth, oddly "creamy" finish.


Sounds gorgeous! Pale ale can be a bit like rassling with a snake: you know it bites, but is it poison?

No such sweetness for me: just finished a barley cup, after watching Nadal... :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Dihydrogen Monoxide in purified form.

:tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba

Ayinger Oktoberfest-Marzen. The best bottled Oktoberfest by far, IMO.


----------



## EricABQ

Two fingers of Four Roses Small Batch (a Bourbon.). 

This is high quality stuff. A little mellow, and I tend to like my Bourbon's a bit rowdy, but the flavors are so good I can overlook its tameness.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

just regular ol' coffee with milk 'n' sugar.


----------



## mstar

I am drinking tea, because it is healthy. 

:tiphat:Shhh! Not really! I'm actually drinking tea because it tastes good....:tiphat:


----------



## Couchie

Currently I'm partaking in a little _Ménage à trois_


----------



## mstar

My grandfather loves to make all different kinds of wine from the several grapevines in his vineyard/orchard.


----------



## KenOC

Couchie said:


> Currently I'm partaking in a little _Ménage à trois_


I saw only your text, and immediately thought, "You and two what?"


----------



## EricABQ

Having a glass of Johnnie Walker Double Black. 

This has been available for awhile now but this is the first bottle I've had. 

I'm pretty impressed. A nice blast of Islay flavor. I think they use Caol Ila in their blends and there is a pretty good dose of it in this.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Finishing a bottle of The Iliach (rumoured to be a young Islay malt) in time for a new bottle to be purchased for Christmas guests (and a little for me!).


----------



## LancsMan

Nearly finishing a bottle of 10 year old Tobermory. One more wee dram left in the bottle. I normally prefer an Islay malt but it was a third off the Tobermory at my local supermarket. Plus I've stayed in Tobermory (nice place) and been to the distillery. Not yet managed to visit Islay.


----------



## scratchgolf

LancsMan said:


> Nearly finishing a bottle of 10 year old Tobermory. One more wee dram left in the bottle. I normally prefer an Islay malt but it was a third off the Tobermory at my local supermarket. Plus I've stayed in Tobermory (nice place) and been to the distillery. Not yet managed to visit Islay.


I'm a Lagavulin man myself but my goto Whisky is usually Glenlivet 15 or Dalmore 12


----------



## boarderaholic

At this very moment, a bottle of water. However, I've been tackling the beer advent calendar one bottle at a time, starting December 1, 2013.


----------



## Crudblud

On wednesday I went out to stock up on drinks and bought a bunch of stuff, including my beloved rosso vermouth, and Angostura bitters, so I am currently enjoying a neat Manhattan.


----------



## GreenMamba

Pyrat rum over ice. I don't drink much rum. This tastes sweet. I could probably mix it with Coke to cut the sweetness.


----------



## Couchie

I'm drinking Grand Marnier on ice.


----------



## Kieran

A gorgeous Lithuanian milk-oolong tea. Can get about six cups out of a mere seven leaves. I'm on my third refill of the day...


----------



## ptr

A dram of 12YO Caol Ila whilst roasting a 4 kilo lamb shank in the oven with garlic, rosemary and thyme!

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Insipid overpriced tea from an upmarket specialist tea shop!


----------



## scratchgolf

It's 10:30 am and I'm roasting my pre-Christmas duck. I'm thinking some Laphroaig 18 will pair nicely.


----------



## Blancrocher

scratchgolf said:


> It's 10:30 am and I'm roasting my pre-Christmas duck. I'm thinking some Laphroaig 18 will pair nicely.


I'd like to try that 18yo. I've got a Laphroaig 10, which pairs well with gravel and burnt rubber.

Nice for a cold night, however.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> I've got a Laphroaig 10, which pairs well with gravel and burnt rubber.


Well, I'm black-affronted*, M. Blancrocher, as a Scotsman and a lover of Laphroaig! I'm so shocked I can't even think of a reply!

I once asked a rather florid English wine-bar (remember them?) owner in Inverness† for a single malt at the end of a meal. He didn't keep any, he said, but he could go next door to the chemist and get me some TCP... (antiseptic mouthwash)!

* try www.doricdictionary.com/black-affronted-adjective for a definition

† the unofficial capital city of the Scottish Highlands, so not, I'd have thought, an unreasonable place to make such a request


----------



## scratchgolf

I'm ordering some special release Lagavulin for my retirement. Its 20 year age will match my 20 years in the Army. Its career will end the day mine does.


----------



## ptr

A two pint cup of Chinese Jasmine Petals tea, best tasting tea in the know universe!

/ptr


----------



## scratchgolf

ptr said:


> A two pint cup of Chinese Jasmine Petals tea, best tasting tea in the know universe!
> 
> /ptr


Tea on a Saturday? What would Ted Kennedy think?


----------



## ptr

scratchgolf said:


> Tea on a Saturday? What would Ted Kennedy think?


Frankly My Dear... I thought he was gone with the wind!








/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

As soon as the kids are asleep I'm going to crack open my bottle of Magner's Spiced Apple and Rhubarb cider.


----------



## Flamme

Maybe beer if there is one in the fridge...Regular water...


----------



## scratchgolf

I have some Coppola Merlot for this evening. I'm not typically a Merlot fan but it's a great, inexpensive option. I also recommend his Claret. Fantastic with a good roast.


----------



## Couchie

I came home from the drug store and discovered some Baileys Irish cream in my bag. I would have though I somehow accidently stole it, but in Canada drug/convenience stores don't even sell alcohol, you can only get it in segregated liquor stores. The bag was packed by the cashier, so I have no idea how I got it short of this person giving me a nice illegal gift. 

Anyways, I'm drinking it.


----------



## scratchgolf

Couchie said:


> I came home from the drug store and discovered some Baileys Irish cream in my bag. I would have though I somehow accidently stole it, but in Canada drug/convenience stores don't even sell alcohol, you can only get it in segregated liquor stores. The bag was packed by the cashier, so I have no idea how I got it short of this person giving me a nice illegal gift.
> 
> Anyways, I'm drinking it.


Toss a bit in your Tim Hortons for some coffee plus


----------



## LancsMan

A pleasant pint of Westmorland bitter (OK only a supermarket's own label) in memory of the county that was tidied into non being nearly thirty years ago, at the same time as they gave my home counties highest mountain away. Now Yorkshire has higher land than Lancashire! Bah!


----------



## Flamme

Couchie said:


> I came home from the drug store and discovered some Baileys Irish cream in my bag. I would have though I somehow accidently stole it, but in Canada drug/convenience stores don't even sell alcohol, you can only get it in segregated liquor stores. The bag was packed by the cashier, so I have no idea how I got it short of this person giving me a nice illegal gift.
> 
> Anyways, I'm drinking it.


Sounds ubelievable:lol:


----------



## brotagonist

I just finished a Nicaraguan Dark Roast espresso macchiato expressed with my new _Breville Café Roma_ espresso machine and I am presently following up with a Golden Monkey black tea produced on 18 April 2013 in Fuding, Fujian Province, China.


----------



## scratchgolf

Anything and everything. Take me away sweet muse.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

brotagonist said:


> I just finished a Nicaraguan Dark Roast espresso macchiato expressed with my new _Breville Café Roma_ espresso machine and I am presently following up with a Golden Monkey black tea produced on 18 April 2013 in Fuding, Fujian Province, China.


I believe this is called "One-upmanship" and trumps all possible future posts on this thread!


----------



## boarderaholic

I opened up this saison tonight as part of day 7 of the advent calendar and was left displeased with it. The flavour was questionable, at best.


----------



## scratchgolf

Cheap Red Wine. Cheap is subjective but the amount is not.


----------



## boarderaholic

scratchgolf said:


> Cheap Red Wine. Cheap is subjective but the amount is not.


The most I've ever spent on a bottle of red wine has been between $10-$15, and have yet to be disappointed.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

I had a couple of Black Russians :angel:

I also like red wine and good food tho neither are as cheap as my dad'd like :devil:

I am wondering how relevant this is 2 the listening experience tho believe a certain Mr Beet drank 4 bottles of wine a night and that illegally fortified stuff and wot harm did it do him :cheers:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

ruaskin said:


> ...a certain Mr Beet drank 4 bottles of wine a night and that illegally fortified stuff and wot harm did it do him :cheers:


Hepatic cirrhosis, most likely


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

TurnaboutVox said:


> Hepatic cirrhosis, most likely


Now uv put us all off drinking I'm off 2bed and without a Little Russian 2nite

Seriously folks, 2 alcohol-free days a week and 7 fruit and veg a day is the way

Nite all


----------



## GreenMamba

Sipping Victory Storm King stout on a cold winter night.


----------



## Crudblud

Yesterday I discovered the joys of Marsala wine. I've always enjoyed fortified wines (despite not liking wine), especially Vermouth and Port, but this is now a strong contender for favourite.


----------



## Katie

Sadly, something that would probably warrant my nomination to the Prohibition Party Pep Club by Carrie Nation. Of course, tomorrow is Friday, which provides ample opportunity to torpedo my budding political career in the temperance movement!/Katie


----------



## ahammel

Thank you, thread, for reminding me about the nice bottle of sake in my fridge.


----------



## Katie

Dear Ahammel: 

If you're indeed talking to me, you just might need to secure another gallon of spiked rice wine.

Love,
Thread


----------



## TurnaboutVox

GreenMamba said:


> Sipping Victory Storm King stout on a cold winter night.


It's interesting to see how North America has taken to real beer over the last couple of decades. My Canadian relatives brought up on fizzy industrial lager won't even try it, but last time I was in BC there was a great choice.

You can buy all sorts of beer from independent American breweries in the UK now too.


----------



## scratchgolf

boarderaholic said:


> The most I've ever spent on a bottle of red wine has been between $10-$15, and have yet to be disappointed.


That's really the golden price range for Cabernet Sauvignon and Pinot Noir, being the two reds that typically fetch high prices in the States. You're going to find many good wines in that range. A $10 dollar bottle may very well be twice as good as a $5 bottle. However, it's hard to believe a $150 bottle is ten times better than a $15 bottle. It can certainly be of a great quality but I've purchased $45 dollar bottles that offered nothing to justify the cost besides the label.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

scratchgolf said:


> A $10 dollar bottle may very well be twice as good as a $5 bottle. However, it's hard to believe a $150 bottle is ten times better than a $15 bottle. It can certainly be of a great quality but I've purchased $45 dollar bottles that offered nothing to justify the cost besides the label.


In the UK a report recently said that the average £5 bottle of wine contained less than £0.75 of wine value in real terms since £2.50 was tax and over £1.75 processing and other stuff. By comparison a £10 bottle contained about £2 and a £15 one £4 so the law of diminishing returns doesn't apply to content in quite the same way it does to hifi even tho it amounts2 the same thing but it's better buying wherever it's produced I guess as a few months ago in Spain we saw wine we'd pay £10-12 for in the UK selling @ £3-4. Similar case in Italy earlier in the summer but a bit dearer @ £5-6.

Hence I'd happily say that the more u spend the better it easily gets in this instance but like in hifi whose diminishing returns become obvious sooners the fact remains that personal taste is wot counts. £15 is an OK price for decent average UK wine and £100 is better and likely better to more immediately than a comparison between a £350 amp and a £2000 one.

However the differences at lower price ranges ie. between £5 and £10 in real value rather than supermarket 'rotational discount' value are far far easier still for the average punter to detect than between a £250 amp and a £500 one proving imho that dearer wine wears it's better value on it's sleeve where amp value is far subtler but it's taste lingers longer.

Whether it's ur tastebuds or ur ears there will always b a finite endpoint where u really can't tell a difference or c woteva one there is as not worth the additional cost since tho u can detect u can't decide on a preference.


----------



## Flamme

Water...


----------



## scratchgolf

Interesting read. Nice to have a fellow wine lover. I spent the end of the summer in the northern vineyards of Argentina. The tastings are always free and the wines are of remarkable value. With Malbec being their flagship wine you can really get some steals. Even the high end productions rarely go higher than $30 with some amazing values under $10. It doesn't age quite like Bordeaux but it does age. It also shows very well in its youth. I'm actually considering investing in some real estate there.


----------



## Gilberto

scratchgolf said:


> That's really the golden price range for Cabernet Sauvignon and Pinot Noir, being the two reds that typically fetch high prices in the States. You're going to find many good wines in that range. A $10 dollar bottle may very well be twice as good as a $5 bottle. However, it's hard to believe a $150 bottle is ten times better than a $15 bottle. It can certainly be of a great quality but I've purchased $45 dollar bottles that offered nothing to justify the cost besides the label.


My budget limits me to that $10-15 bottle range. But if not for that, I could justify a $45 bottle. For example, Chateuneuf-du-Pape. Every one I've had was well worth the money. Quality-wise, reds from Spain and Argentina deliver the best bang for the buck, IMO.


----------



## EricABQ

Gilberto said:


> Quality-wise, reds from Spain and Argentina deliver the best bang for the buck, IMO.


I completely agree with this. For me, Argentina dominates the $10 - $15 market.


----------



## scratchgolf

Gilberto said:


> I could justify a $45 bottle. For example, Chateuneuf-du-Pape. .


I've never had but I've read very good things. Wasn't it Wine of the Year a few years back? My wine club sent me a Sauvignon Blanc from the Loire called Héritage du Château. I've never seen it elsewhere but I'd buy multiple cases if I did.


----------



## Flamme

Very slowly xaxa...I like the creamy taste...


----------



## Flamme

It seems that every can has some sort of ''widget'' inside and one must avoid shaking before opening...I didnt shake it but i was on the bus...Im not sure it can be considered shaking but when i tried to open it all the foam jumped out


----------



## GreenMamba

Flamme said:


> It seems that every can has some sort of ''widget'' inside and one must avoid shaking before opening...I didnt shake it but i was on the bus...Im not sure it can be considered shaking but when i tried to open it all the foam jumped out


Were you drinking it on the bus? If so, I applaud you.


----------



## EricABQ

A couple fingers of Johnnie Walker Green Label.

I'm going to the company Christmas party tonight and taking along a flask of Talisker Distiller's Edition to share with a couple of fellow malt whisky fans I work with.


----------



## EricABQ

Wild Turkey Rare Breed. 

A big, high proof (108) bruiser of a Bourbon. Tons of flavor, lots of heat, not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Blake

I don't always drink beer... wait, yes I do. 




But really, I don't drink as much as I used to... but when I do, I prefer Guinness, Scotch, and wine. Usually not all at the same time.


----------



## jani

Vesuvius said:


> I don't always drink beer... wait, yes I do.
> 
> But really, I don't drink as much as I used to... but when I do, I prefer Guinness, Scotch, and wine. Usually not all at the same time.


Coffee.

The only beers i really like are Tuborg and Corona.


----------



## scratchgolf

Corona is just normal beer with the flavor removed. Further proof that a good marketing campaign pays for itself.


----------



## jani

scratchgolf said:


> Corona is just normal beer with the flavor removed. Further proof that a good marketing campaign pays for itself.


I never even heard of it before i drank it in a bar, i don't like taste of beer, at least the taste of Finnish beer.


----------



## Crudblud

scratchgolf said:


> [...]beer with the flavor removed[...]


Lager in a nutshell.


----------



## EricABQ

I read an article many years ago about what a marketing success Corona beer is. They started encouraging people to put a slice of lime in because they knew it would mask the taste of the beer. 

Now, on a hot day an ice cold Mexican lager with a slice of lime can be quite refreshing, but there are much better options for that treatment than Corona.


----------



## Flamme

GreenMamba said:


> Were you drinking it on the bus? If so, I applaud you.


Nope by i was on the bus carrying it...
Guinness has a taste like a thick coffee and its very heavy for the head although it has only 4 % of alcohol inside...


----------



## ptr

jani said:


> The only beers i really like are Tuborg and Corona.


Every kind of Tuborg I have drunk (and I have downed a few!) has given me Heartburn, don't touch the stuff any more! Haven't tasted a Corona (pun intended) since the late eighties when I still was a poor lost soul in the choice of beverages. Today I hardly drink any beer from the big industrial brewers (Guinness the only exception), nope I prefer an IPA from the local micro brewster where ever I happen to set foot!

/ptr


----------



## scratchgolf

I have friends who are beer enthusiasts and always recommend odd samplings from independent breweries. I really don't have the time or interest to go down that road. My scotch tastes are pretty set and I leave the experimentation to new wines. If I'm having company I usually grab a 12 pack of Sam Adams or Bass. Guinness is reserved for March 17th. Besides that, beer doesn't get much play in my rotation.


----------



## GreenMamba

jani said:


> I never even heard of it before i drank it in a bar, i don't like taste of beer, at least the taste of Finnish beer.


It's pretty much omnipresent in the US. If you don't like the taste of beer, it's probably a good choice.

I think the only Finnish beer I've had is by Sinebrychoff. Their porter, I think. I've had Sahti, but not any brewed in Finland. Sam Adams actually brews a Sahti.


----------



## Flamme

boarderaholic said:


> I opened up this saison tonight as part of day 7 of the advent calendar and was left displeased with it. The flavour was questionable, at best.


This looks great


----------



## boarderaholic

Flamme said:


> This looks great


The label looks great.* I didn't like how it tasted, at all. For some reason, the flavour of the beer tasted super unbalanced. The best way I would describe it is a porter that's trying too hard to be sweet.


----------



## Flamme

I dont like ''fruit beers'' at least in my experience they taste like a bad sweet wine...But i like juices and now drinking an clear apple juice mmm


----------



## TurnaboutVox

strong black Brazilian coffee brewed from freshly ground beans...


----------



## Gilberto

Starborough Sauvignon Blanc ....from New Zealand - with rice + seafood last night. Sauv Blanc usually doesn't top anyone's favorite white list although it is mine. This bottling is so approachable that my wife drank it (and she hates SB)


----------



## scratchgolf

Gilberto said:


> Starborough Sauvignon Blanc ....from New Zealand - with rice + seafood last night. Sauv Blanc usually doesn't top anyone's favorite white list although it is mine. This bottling is so approachable that my wife drank it (and she hates SB)


The Starborough and Nobilo are both very good Blanc options, and similar in price. A bit more herbal than fruity, therefore perfectly paired with your dish.


----------



## Jos

View attachment 32151


Very nice and affordable too.

Cheers 
Jos


----------



## neoshredder

Too hard to be be sober on vacation. Driinking some Bacardi white rum with Cranberry Juice.


----------



## EricABQ

Jim Beam Black. Straight up.


----------



## Kopachris

Homemade mead won't be ready for drinking for another three months (though primary fermentation should be done in the next couple days), so I'm drinking cheap, watery American beer for the moment.


----------



## Vaneyes

TC on the rocks.


----------



## EricABQ




----------



## ahammel

Parallel 49 barrel-aged Russian imperial stout.

Thick as blood, black as death, strong as ox, tasty as all get out.


----------



## scratchgolf

Dewars White Label at 550 am. Too late or too early?


----------



## Flamme

Lemon kvas mmmm


----------



## hpowders

Don't have my glasses on. The label either says "cleaning fluid" or "chablis". If I'm not here tomorrow, you'll know which it was.


----------



## clara s

chocolat viennois avec de la crème chantilly

very hot


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Don't have my glasses on. The label either says "cleaning fluid" or "chablis". If I'm not here tomorrow, you'll know which it was.


you are mean hahaha

nice mask

new?


----------



## Ravndal

Valpolicella Ripasso, Tommasi.

yum


----------



## Flamme

clara s said:


> chocolat viennois avec de la crème chantilly
> 
> very hot


Is it a liquor?


----------



## clara s

Flamme said:


> Is it a liquor?


no

it is a hot drink, no alcohol

hot chocolate with cream on top

very rich tasty

quite popular in Vienna


----------



## clara s

scratchgolf said:


> Dewars White Label at 550 am. Too late or too early?


it depends if you are going to sleep or you have just woke up


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> you are mean hahaha
> 
> nice mask
> 
> new?


Beethoven's death mask. Got the idea from your collecting. 

Got tired of looking at my watch.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Beethoven's death mask. Got the idea from your collecting.
> 
> Got tired of looking at my watch.


I thought it was something like this

it reminded me of Dante's one, after reading Dan Brown's inferno

you can change every two weeks


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I thought it was something like this
> 
> it reminded me of Dante's one, after reading Dan Brown's inferno
> 
> you can change every two weeks


I don't know if I would want to change. I like keeping Beethoven close to me.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I thought it was something like this
> 
> it reminded me of Dante's one, after reading Dan Brown's inferno
> 
> you can change every two weeks


I hope seeing my mask didn't cause you to drop your drink! Ha! Ha!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I don't know if I would want to change. I like keeping Beethoven close to me.


this is interesting

some time write about Beethoven and how you feel for his music

although he is a giant, I can not feel his music and spirit near me


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I hope seeing my mask didn't cause you to drop your drink! Ha! Ha!


not at all

i am a dark person myself hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> this is interesting
> 
> some time write about Beethoven and how you feel for his music
> 
> although he is a giant, I can not feel his music and spirit near me


Okay. You probably respond better to Bruckner and Scriabin? That's fine.

Have you ever heard Beethoven's late A minor quartet and 32nd piano sonata?
He was writing for himself. Introverted.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> not at all
> 
> i am a dark person myself hahaha


Intriguing comment. Maybe you were staying in the hotel from The Shining when Jack Nicholson went nuts through the hallway???


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

How about a nice piping hot cup o' Darjeeling, certified organic? With a splash of milk, please.


----------



## Mahlerian

Oolong...oolong...oolong...烏龍...

I think I just achieved my record for contentless posting!


----------



## Flamme

clara s said:


> no
> 
> it is a hot drink, no alcohol
> 
> hot chocolate with cream on top
> 
> very rich tasty
> 
> quite popular in Vienna


Mmm classy...And sassy i bet it goes well with ''Mozart Kugel''


----------



## Sonata

Decaffeinated coffee with heavy cream and a bit of sugar


----------



## Vaneyes

Dark roast Italian, w. half 'n half.

View attachment 33864


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Okay. You probably respond better to Bruckner and Scriabin? That's fine.
> 
> Have you ever heard Beethoven's late A minor quartet and 32nd piano sonata?
> He was writing for himself. Introverted.


I've just heard them

very strong

I apologize 

as for Bruckner, Scriabin, Mahler etc, I have a special attraction to late - classical era composers


----------



## clara s

Flamme said:


> Mmm classy...And sassy i bet it goes well with ''Mozart Kugel''


but not fussy hahaha

it goes perfectly with Mozartkugel

and even more perfectly with Zacher Torte


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I've just heard them
> 
> very strong
> 
> I apologize
> 
> as for Bruckner, Scriabin, Mahler etc, I have a special attraction to late - classical era composers


Have you heard Beethoven's Leonore Overture Number 3? Drama, nobility of righteousness, downfall of tyranny, etc; Beethoven at his best.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Have you heard Beethoven's Leonore Overture Number 3? Drama, nobility of righteousness, downfall of tyranny, etc; Beethoven at his best.


i am listening it right now

i should write it in the other thread 

well, yes this is a very composite piece of classical music

it has a completeness that it is not often traced in music

excellent

I am listening it with Bernstein conducting


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Strong, black, unsweetened Guatemalan coffee.

My friends have occasionally accused me of austerity in my habits and it seems appropriate that I also like Webern very much...


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> i am listening it right now
> 
> i should write it in the other thread
> 
> well, yes this is a very composite piece of classical music
> 
> it has a completeness that it is not often traced in music
> 
> excellent
> 
> I am listening it with Bernstein conducting


That's a good performance, a bit slow.
Clara s will be reborn if she is ever fortunate enough to hear the Arturo Toscanini, NBC Symphony performance "live" from 1939. He was indeed the "Maestro".

Not to change the subject, a double of Italian espresso, black no sugar; the kind that will make a hole in the table, if dripped on it.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> That's a good performance, a bit slow.
> Clara s will be reborn if she is ever fortunate enough to hear the Arturo Toscanini, NBC Symphony performance "live" from 1939. He was indeed the "Maestro".
> 
> Not to change the subject, a double of Italian espresso, black no sugar; the kind that will make a hole in the table, if dripped on it.


Arturo Toscanini will be

no espresso for me now. If i drink it, i will go out jogging in the middle of the night hahaha

I will have a small glass of Baileys


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> Arturo Toscanini will be
> 
> no espresso for me now. If i drink it, i will go out jogging in the middle of the night hahaha
> 
> I will have a small glass of Baileys


Baileys is sooooo good! I only have a small taste of that. Too many calories with the sugar.

Here it's only 4:21 PM. I can still not worry about the caffeine yet.


----------



## ptr

a wee dram of peaty angels tears! (Ardbeg Supernova)

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

^^^Goes well with the Pettersson 7th Symphony!


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> ^^^Goes well with the Pettersson 7th Symphony!


..goes well with anything Peattersson! 

/ptr


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Baileys is sooooo good! I only have a small taste of that. Too many calories with the sugar.
> 
> Here it's only 4:21 PM. I can still not worry about the caffeine yet.


small pleasures of life

too early for you

you may proceed with your espresso stretto,

no espresso macchiato per te hahaha


----------



## clara s

ptr said:


> a wee dram of peaty angels tears! (Ardbeg Supernova)
> 
> /ptr


well

i have never heard of this whisky before

Ardberg supernova from the Isle of Islay

wow

pre classical music and supernova hahaha


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> ^^^Goes well with the Pettersson 7th Symphony!


you think so?

danger of suicide


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> you think so?
> 
> danger of suicide


Ha! Ha! You're funny!

No! Spirits enhance any music listening. I will try it next time I listen to the Pettersson 7th.

Of course after that, if I never post on TC again.....

Means I should have taken your post more seriously!!!


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> small pleasures of life
> 
> too early for you
> 
> you may proceed with your espresso stretto,
> 
> no espresso macchiato per te hahaha


Whether it's coffee or espresso, I always drink it without milk or sugar.

Looks like clara s isn't the only one with a dark side.


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> ..goes well with anything Peattersson!
> 
> /ptr


Ha! Ha! Got it!!!


----------



## EricABQ

A tasty and budget priced Tempranillo from Spain.


----------



## hpowders

Wish there was some way we could all exchange samples! This would be the happiest forum in the world!!!


----------



## PetrB

After several of my habitual quad espresso (espressi?), a Pomegranate / Blueberry 100% juice.

*"Coffee, if taken black without cream or sugar, can be considered food." ~ Edgar Cayce*

Yeah, I know it is the least reasonable of back-ups, but as a rationale, I like it I like it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Some Pouilly-Fumé, followed by some Bowmore 12 year old, followed by...

morning.


----------



## Blancrocher

ptr said:


> ..goes well with anything Peattersson!
> 
> /ptr


For Peat's sake, ptr. Last evening I enjoyed a glass of stout while listening to Sib-ale-ius.

*p.s.* My apologies to all.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I wish I'd have left this thread alone now - no beer for over two weeks and now the bars are shut I'm suddenly in the mood for a few strong, crisp lagers. 

Oh, well - tea it is, then...


----------



## Novelette

When all else fails: Gin and Tonic. Double Gin. Bombay Sapphire.

Yum!


----------



## bellbottom

A thread for drinkers.

A one third glass of red quality wine for good health in morning.

A mix of half glass pepsi, three tablespoon of smirnoff vodka (add some tablespoon of gin/ brandy to taste)

A mix of half glass coke and three tablespoon of red rum.

A glass of carrot juice for vitamins.

p.s.- whiskey tastes very bad, and london pilsner beer is cool.


----------



## ptr

bellbottom said:


> p.s.- whiskey tastes very bad, and london pilsner beer is cool.


I'm sorry to have to inform You Sir/Madam, that You are quite misinformed! It is Pepsi and Coke that tastes incredibly bad and unnatural and should really not be drunk by and sensible human! :devil:

Whiskey is the purest of drinks!

/ptr


----------



## clara s

ptr said:


> I'm sorry to have to inform You Sir/Madam, that You are quite misinformed! It is Pepsi and Coke that tastes incredibly bad and unnatural and should really not be drunk by and sensible human! :devil:
> 
> Whiskey is the purest of drinks!
> 
> /ptr


do you have shares in a distillery? 

anyway you are probably right


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Whether it's coffee or espresso, I always drink it without milk or sugar.
> 
> Looks like clara s isn't the only one with a dark side.


when it comes to coffee, i have a slightly lighter side hahaha


----------



## ptr

clara s said:


> do you have shares in a distillery?


Nope, but I wouldn't mind that! (But I do own a few casks as a retirement fund as those generally is a better long term investments then shares!)

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> when it comes to coffee, i have a slightly lighter side hahaha


Only when I drink coffee am I at my darkest.
Showing my lighter side, I play Pettersson's 7th Symphony when guests come over and we dance.


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> I'm sorry to have to inform You Sir/Madam, that You are quite misinformed! It is Pepsi and Coke that tastes incredibly bad and unnatural and should really not be drunk by and sensible human! :devil:
> 
> Whiskey is the purest of drinks!
> 
> /ptr


Coke and Pepsi can rot one's teeth.


----------



## Kopachris

NyQuil


----------



## clara s

ptr said:


> Nope, but I wouldn't mind that! (But I do own a few casks as a retirement fund as those generally is a better long term investments then shares!)
> 
> /ptr


hahaha very nice

casks of whisky I presume

oil or petroleum could be proved even better as investments

not to mention water


----------



## shangoyal

A cup of tea - later, black coffee.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Only when I drink coffee am I at my darkest.
> Showing my lighter side, I play Pettersson's 7th Symphony when guests come over and we dance.


this is excellent hahaha

dancing on Pettersson's 7th?

on whose choreography?

Sylvie Guillem's? Akram Khan's?


----------



## clara s

Kopachris said:


> NyQuil


 Are you having a party?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

bellbottom said:


> A thread for drinkers...
> p.s.- whiskey tastes very bad


I'm inclined to agree. Single malt whisky is, however, another matter altogether.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hahaha very nice
> 
> casks of whisky I presume
> 
> oil or petroleum could be proved even better as investments
> 
> not to mention water


Yeah. If you would have told me 10 years ago that one of the hottest future industries would be taking ordinary tap water, bottling it, and charging 1000% more for it than it is worth, I would have told you to go straighten out the Leaning Tower of Pisa.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> this is excellent hahaha
> 
> dancing on Pettersson's 7th?
> 
> on whose choreography?
> 
> Sylvie Guillem's? Akram Khan's?


We would simply improvise to the infectious rhythms. If the drink du jour is Nyquil, we would simply be dancing to the rhythms.


----------



## hpowders

shangoyal said:


> A cup of tea - later, black coffee.


Simple, but effective.


----------



## bellbottom

I once viewed on tv that a russian man drinks full vodka bottle in one sip. But that would be intoxication. So drinking it with pepsi/coke soothes the taste and mind. I love romanov vodka too.
Whisky i didn't liked from childhood.


----------



## Kopachris

clara s said:


> Are you having a party?


Nope. I'm just having a virus.


----------



## hpowders

Kopachris said:


> Nope. I'm just having a virus.


Ha! Ha! Good one!!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

bellbottom said:


> Whisky i didn't liked from childhood.


 mein gott!


----------



## bellbottom

Even white wine sometimes tastes not that good. The bavarian women drink jugs of beers. What is the black colored drink beer which fans drink at Lords while watching cricket?


----------



## clara s

bellbottom said:


> Even white wine sometimes tastes not that good. The bavarian women drink jugs of beers. What is the black colored drink beer which fans drink at Lords while watching cricket?


it is usually Guiness bitter or Draught Bass

Bavaria has got nice places for beer, how can anybody (even a woman) resist?


----------



## clara s

Kopachris said:


> Nope. I'm just having a virus.


in that case, you do not need NyQuil, go for ptr's Ardbeg supernova malt


----------



## shangoyal

I have a guess that darker the beer, the more matured it is - also more bitter. I am not an expert, though.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> We would simply improvise to the infectious rhythms. If the drink du jour is Nyquil, we would simply be dancing to the rhythms.


Nyquil? mais non

Jack Daniels will do nicely

even Pettersson's 7th, will be heard like the Blue Danube waltz hahaha


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Yeah. If you would have told me 10 years ago that one of the hottest future industries would be
> taking ordinary tap water, bottling it, and charging 1000% more for it than it is worth, I would have told you to go straighten out the Leaning Tower of Pisa.


in the future, the wildest wars will be for water

be sure of this


----------



## GreenMamba

shangoyal said:


> I have a guess that darker the beer, the more matured it is - also more bitter. I am not an expert, though.


Darker beer simply means darker grains were used. Often roasted grains, but not always. Not necessarily more bitter ( hops usually do that), not more matured.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> Nyquil? mais non
> 
> Jack Daniels will do nicely
> 
> even Pettersson's 7th, will be heard like the Blue Danube waltz hahaha


You are right. Jack can have that effect! When Pettersson sounds like Johann Strauss, I know I'm half way toward the bottom of the bottle!


----------



## hpowders

GreenMamba said:


> Darker beer simply means darker grains were used. Often roasted grains, but not always. Not necessarily more bitter ( hops usually do that), not more matured.


I knew we wouldn't need to do an intensive search to find a dark beer expert on TC!!


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> in the future, the wildest wars will be for water
> 
> be sure of this


If I only knew! Ten years ago I would have started wildly bottling my tap water. Add a "designer" label and voila, an instant multi-millionaire!


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> in that case, you do not need NyQuil, go for ptr's Ardbeg supernova malt


Wish my MD wrote me prescriptions like that!


----------



## hpowders

shangoyal said:


> I have a guess that darker the beer, the more matured it is - also more bitter. I am not an expert, though.


Ha! Ha! You seem to be the only one on this thread that isn't a licensed brewmeister.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> If I only knew! Ten years ago I would have started wildly bottling my tap water. Add a "designer" label and voila, an instant multi-millionaire!


you still have time

you can buy a lake or collect the snow waters of a mountain, into a reservoir


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha! You seem to be the only one on this thread that isn't a licensed brewmeister.


hahaha one point for you for this comment

I laughed for about 10 seconds


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> you still have time
> 
> you can buy a lake or collect the snow waters of a mountain, into a reservoir


Oh is that all? And I thought it would be a time-consuming project. I'll get right on it.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hahaha one point for you for this comment
> 
> I laughed for about 10 seconds


What is your average laughter time. If it's 17 seconds, I need to work harder.


----------



## Novelette

ptr said:


> I'm sorry to have to inform You Sir/Madam, that You are quite misinformed! It is Pepsi and Coke that tastes incredibly bad and unnatural and should really not be drunk by and sensible human! :devil:
> 
> Whiskey is the purest of drinks!
> 
> /ptr


Absolutely! I refuse to mix it with anything, even ice. These additives are simply distractions.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> What is your average laughter time. If it's 17 seconds, I need to work harder.


no, its 8 seconds

your joke gave me a new clara record


----------



## LancsMan

I'm having a pint of Budweiser - the Czech lager - the Beer of Kings. Non of that American King of Beers here thank you!


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> no, its 8 seconds
> 
> your joke gave me a new clara record


Good to know. Otherwise I would have to seriously question why I am here.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Just about to make a nice cup of Assam before bed


----------



## Mahlerian

LancsMan said:


> I'm having a pint of Budweiser - the Czech lager - the Beer of Kings. Non of that American King of Beers here thank you!


The American one isn't even beer, not really...


----------



## Crudblud

Lager to me is ale without the flavour, at its very best it's on the level of a mediocre blonde or pale ale.

Currently I am drinking coffee in the hopes of staying awake for another hour or two, a discord between work and looking after my dog is driving me to attempt circadian contortions of a probably seriously unhealthy variety (I say that like there's any other kind). Some put their faith in the Lord, I put my faith in the humble bean.


----------



## GreenMamba

Crudblud said:


> Lager to me is ale without the flavour, at its very best it's on the level of a mediocre blonde or pale ale.


Disagree on this. At its best, lager includes things like doppelbocks, which bear scant resemblance to things like blondes or pales. There's a whole world out there of rich, malty lagers, not to mention crisp, hoppy pilseners.


----------



## Guest

Agree with GreenMamba on this. The "lagers" brewed in Bonn, Nuremburg, Mannheim, Berlin and so on are truly different in taste.
Anyway, what I'm drinking right now just before I sit down to filo-pastry parcels stuffed with baby spinach, feta and chickpeas: a 2012 Klingelberger Riesling from the Baden region of Germany.


----------



## shangoyal

Mahlerian said:


> The American one isn't even beer, not really...


Pray tell what it is then? I'm curious.


----------



## Guest

shangoyal said:


> Pray tell what it is then? I'm curious.


Well, my dear Shangoyal, it ain't Kingfisher !!


----------



## Mahlerian

shangoyal said:


> Pray tell what it is then? I'm curious.


Impure-tasting water with some alcoholic content, a little malt, and no hop flavor whatsoever...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Crudblud said:


> Lager to me is ale without the flavour, at its very best it's on the level of a mediocre blonde or pale ale.


I wonder if you have tasted German or Czech pilseners?



shangoyal said:


> Pray tell what it is then? I'm curious.


Beer-style flavoured drink. Best consumed too cold to taste it.


----------



## ptr

A big pot of tea brewed with my treasured Chinese Jasmine Dragon Pearls!

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Off to make some lapsang souchong tea now...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

EricABQ said:


> Jim Beam Black. Straight up.


YEAH!!!! That's what I'm talking about.

Current drink: coffee - time: 11:15 pm. Not the most appropriate time, but oh well, it tastes good.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Mahlerian said:


> Impure-tasting water with some alcoholic content, a little malt, and no hop flavor whatsoever...


Have you been making moonshine, Mahlerian?


----------



## GreenMamba

Jameson's 12 year-old w/ a touch of water.


----------



## Itullian

The cheapest name beer I could find.
And its good


----------



## clara s

hot tomato soup

home made with fresh tomatoes 


salt and pepper


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hot tomato soup
> 
> home made with fresh tomatoes
> 
> salt and pepper


That sounds good. Wish you could email me some.


----------



## hpowders

I just had some alkaline water, because:
1. It's only Tuesday.
2. Reflexes have to be sharp. Never know when I'll get that big Pettersson question.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> That sounds good. Wish you could email me some.


and tasty too

you can add mushrooms and rice

email was transmitted


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> and tasty too
> 
> you can add mushrooms and rice
> 
> email was transmitted


Funny. I just had a dish consisting of shiitake mushrooms, brown rice, baby corn, ginger and something that looked like chicken, washed down with a bottle of alkaline water.

Anybody seen the dog? 

PS: Don't try that anymore. My cable company threatened to cut off my online service. Too big an attachment.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Funny. I just had a dish consisting of shiitake mushrooms, brown rice, baby corn, ginger and something that looked like chicken, washed down with a bottle of alkaline water.
> 
> Anybody seen the dog?
> 
> PS: Don't try that anymore. My cable company threatened to cut off my online service. Too big an attachment.


give me the ingredients you mention and i will make the soup of the day

food mails are deleted hahaha

by the way the alkaline water is natural or artificial?


----------



## hpowders

My alkaline water is natural, clara s, from naturally occurring alkaline springs. I order it every 2 weeks or so. It's the only water I drink if I can.

Nothing like good homemade soup. Split pea and also barley with vegetables are favorites of mine.


----------



## Guest

Mr Powders! You want tomato soup recipes? You talkin' (Head) to the right man! But you ain't gonna be supping no tomato soup this month, 'less you live in the southern hemisphere!! I don't ever cook soup with out-of-season ingredients or those that involve 'flying it in' from Peru or wherever. No sir!


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> Mr Powders! You want tomato soup recipes? You talkin' (Head) to the right man! But you ain't gonna be supping no tomato soup this month, 'less you live in the southern hemisphere!! I don't ever cook soup with out-of-season ingredients or those that involve 'flying it in' from Peru or wherever. No sir!


Ha! Ha! I'll just buy the Campbell's Soups!! Unless I'm eating out.

Thanks, anyway TalkingHead. Appreciate it!


----------



## hpowders

No. I'm not in the Southern Hemisphere.
Can't you tell from my accent?


----------



## clara s

TalkingHead said:


> Mr Powders! You want tomato soup recipes? You talkin' (Head) to the right man! But you ain't gonna be supping no tomato soup this month, 'less you live in the southern hemisphere!! I don't ever cook soup with out-of-season ingredients or those that involve 'flying it in' from Peru or wherever. No sir!


then you ' d better give us a good tomato recipe sir,

because there are countries in the northern hemisphere that produce tomatos this time of year


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha! I'll just buy the Campbell's Soups!! Unless I'm eating out.
> 
> Thanks, anyway TalkingHead. Appreciate it!


why?

you didn't like the one sent to you yesterday by email?


----------



## Guest

clara s said:


> then you ' d better give us a good tomato recipe sir,
> because there are countries in the northern hemisphere that produce tomatos this time of year


You're right of course, there are tomatoes this time of the year, but I don't make tomato soup in winter because the tomatoes they be no good!


----------



## clara s

TalkingHead said:


> You're right of course, there are tomatoes this time of the year, but I don't make tomato soup in winter because the tomatoes they be no good!


I seeeeee

if you mean they are not so tasty and juicy, as in summer, most probably

but they make nice soup

and what do you suggest as the "soupe de l'hiver?"


----------



## Schubussy

Tea, earl grey, hot.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Schubussy said:


> Tea, earl grey, hot.


Very much preferable to 'tea, earl grey, cold' IMHO

Currently drinking:

My patented 50:50 blend of loose leaf generic tea and lapsang souchong (yes, hot) disapproved of universally chez nous.

I care not.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tea, with milk and honey. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha! I'll just buy the *Campbell's Soups*!! Unless I'm eating out.
> 
> Thanks, anyway TalkingHead. Appreciate it!


Sidenote: Of the non-drinking Campbell's, have you tried their Chunky Seafood Chowder? I like it. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Sidenote: Of the non-drinking Campbell's, have you tried their Chunky Seafood Chowder? I like it. :tiphat:


Yes. It's good for a canned soup. Still clara s and TalkingHead sound like they really know soup! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> why?
> 
> you didn't like the one sent to you yesterday by email?


My cable company said don't do this anymore. It can cause the whole country to have a power outage.


----------



## Blancrocher

Some cheap boxed wine--or, as I prefer to think of it, the $9/glass "house wine" of a favorite local restaurant.


----------



## Guest

clara s said:


> I seeeeee
> if you mean they are not so tasty and juicy, as in summer, most probably
> but they make nice soup
> and what do you suggest as the "soupe de l'hiver?"


Ooh ... pumpkin soup with chestnut and sage dumplings!
Here's a good link for you ClaraS, HPowders and Vaneyes:
http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/category/occasion/gorgeous-winter-soups


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> Ooh ... pumpkin soup with chestnut and sage dumplings!
> Here's a good link for you ClaraS, HPowders and Vaneyes:
> http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/category/occasion/gorgeous-winter-soups


Thanks, Talking Head! Pumpkin Soup! Sounds like something I would add a touch of ground cinnamon to.


----------



## MrTortoise

My morning brew of choice, Starbucks Sumatra from ye ol' Keurig machine. What a wonderful modern convenience!


----------



## hpowders

MrTortoise said:


> My morning brew of choice, Starbucks Sumatra from ye ol' Keurig machine. What a wonderful modern convenience!


I have a Keuerig machine too. My favorite capsule is Green Mountain Double Black Diamond, the strongest brew Keuerig (actually Green Mountain) most likely sells. Have one every morning. Prepares me right away for another tough day of posting. Can't afford to be less than 110% alert.


----------



## clara s

TalkingHead said:


> Ooh ... pumpkin soup with chestnut and sage dumplings!
> Here's a good link for you ClaraS, HPowders and Vaneyes:
> http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/category/occasion/gorgeous-winter-soups


now you hit target

when Jamie cooks, we show respect

it is a feast of extraordinary tastes

pumpkin soup? it will be tried


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> No. I'm not in the Southern Hemisphere.
> Can't you tell from my accent?


of course

you don't sound australian hahaha

or argentinian


----------



## Flamme

Vaneyes said:


> Tea, with milk and honey. :tiphat:


Do you pour milk into tea? I have tried that once to see ''How brits drink'' wasnt so bad but still prefer my tea clear...


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> of course
> 
> you don't sound australian hahaha
> 
> or argentinian


Yes. None of the above. However, after a few vodka tonics, I can actually sound a bit Australian.

I call it "American Slur".


----------



## hpowders

This is Abstention Thursday, when I drink nothing, in commemoration of those who for whatever reason have chosen not to partake in the good life.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Yes. None of the above. However, after a few vodka tonics, I can actually sound a bit Australian.
> 
> I call it "American Slur".


try not to maintain this permanently hahaha


----------



## clara s

Flamme said:


> Do you pour milk into tea? I have tried that once to see ''How brits drink'' wasnt so bad but still prefer my tea clear...


not all teas go with milk

earl gray is one that matches perfectly to milk

other teas like the very fruity ones, are better with their original taste


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> This is Abstention Thursday, when I drink nothing, in commemoration of those who for whatever reason have chosen not to partake in the good life.


cheers to the rest of us, then, tonight


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> try not to maintain this permanently hahaha


If I ever go to Australia, at least I know how to blend in. Won't be able to drive though...


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> cheers to the rest of us, then, tonight


Ouch! That hurt. I almost reached for....but I didn't!


----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


> Do you pour milk into tea? I have tried that once to see ''How brits drink'' wasnt so bad but still prefer my tea clear...


Ever tried "tea" in an Indian train station? They call it "'garam chai". I remember sitting in a hot, sweaty, dusty and dirty old train and hearing a very particular "plainchant" (not really the right term, but I was on a train full of pilgrims) at every stopover where the train would be overrun by merchants touting their wares. The "garam chai" sellers were the best, with an incessant _sprechstimme_ riff: garam, garam, garam chai-chai, garam, garam, garam chai-chai ...". Kind of 6/8 alternating with 4/8 time.
Anyway, "gram chai" Indian style is tea with condensed milk, sugar and cardamon. Probably other stuff, too.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Flamme said:


> Do you pour milk into tea? I have tried that once to see ''How brits drink'' wasnt so bad but still prefer my tea clear...


It does depend on the tea. Assam, Ceylon, Kenya teas (and blends used in supermarket teas etc.) tend to produce quite a robust tasting brew which many Brits drink with milk.

More subtle, delicate teas (e.g. Darjeeling, Orange Pekoe, Earl Grey, Lapsang) are often drunk 'black' here, i.e. 'clear'.

Being brought up in the UK I am used to tea with milk and favour strange concoctions with robust teas + an astringent or smoky one - with milk in.

For this my family consider me a bit eccentric (as if Webern and Boulez wasn't enough)!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Ouch! That hurt. I almost reached for....but I didn't!


stay sober, even with alkaline water


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> stay sober, even with alkaline water


Never a problem with alkaline water, unless I "pollute" it.


----------



## clavichorder

This definitely sounds pretentious, but I've been drinking soy milk mochas lately. The coffee shops I go to know my order. Its because I don't like milk all that much.


----------



## Vaneyes

Flamme said:


> *Do you pour milk into tea?* I have tried that once to see ''How brits drink'' wasnt so bad but still prefer my tea clear...


Profile: Occasional tea drinker

Yes, but not much...maybe half an ounce. I don't always use honey with, but never sugar. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Breaking out a bottle of Meridian Vineyards, 2010 California Pinot Noir to celebrate Friday having finally arrived.


----------



## Guest

Hey, me too! I've just opened a _Côte de Nuits Villages_ (2009) which as you know, is also a Pinot Noir.
I wonder how your Californian PN compares to the French one. 
Anyway, cheers, HPowders! Santé !


----------



## Ingélou

clavichorder said:


> This definitely sounds pretentious, but I've been drinking soy milk mochas lately. The coffee shops I go to know my order. Its because I don't like milk all that much.


One of my friends does that, because she doesn't react well to dairy products. I like skimmed milk in coffee, but I've been using soya milk on my porridge of a morning, and I'm feeling better for it, so maybe she has a point.


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> Hey, me too! I've just opened a _Côte de Nuits Villages_ (2009) which as you know, is also a Pinot Noir.
> I wonder how your Californian PN compares to the French one.
> Anyway, cheers, HPowders! Santé !


Here's mud in your eye, Talking Head!! This stuff is guaranteed to make me a better poster!!! :cheers:


----------



## Ingélou

Take care, you two - maybe it only makes people *think* that they're better posters! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Take care, you two - maybe it only makes people *think* that they're better posters! :lol:


Okay, then. Warning heeded. I'll leave 1/2 for tomorrow!


----------



## Guest

Shurely shome mishtake?


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> Shurely shome mishtake?


I haven't gotten past the cork removal stage yet. 
A Little help here!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

I was just on the phone. The gal on the other end asked me if I'm Australian.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I was just on the phone. The gal on the other end asked me if I'm Australian.


hahaha

was the phone call after the pinot noir or the alkaline water consumption?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hahaha
> 
> was the phone call after the pinot noir or the alkaline water consumption?


I just read the alkaline water bottle label. No alcohol, not even as a preservative.
Seems like a lot to pay for just water.


----------



## clara s

I had to use the Longman dict to understand this aussie cobber


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I had to use the Longman dict to understand this aussie cobber


Ay! You mean the plonk I got from my cobber?


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou said:


> Take care, you two - maybe it only makes people *think* that they're better posters! :lol:


Nope. it makes them *stop *thinking and then they *imagine *they're better posters.


----------



## hpowders

Because it's only 8:28 AM in my part of TC town, a cup of strong black coffee provided by a Keurig Double Black Diamond capsule. Just what I needed!


----------



## mtmailey

Green tea,peppermint tea,cinnamon tea & red raspberry tea.


----------



## LancsMan

I'm having a pint of Mad Goose, a pale ale from the Purity Brewing Co., Warwickshire. Quite nice! It's almost compulsory for real ales to have a 'silly' name in Britain. Not sure of the naming conventions in other areas of the world that enjoy British style real ales.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Suffering from gastro-enteritis these last two days. Tap water only for me.


----------



## MrTortoise

Eyes shifting back-and-forth from coffee mug to bottle of rum. I think coffee will win.


----------



## Masada

As it's still before 5pm local time, I'm sipping small-batch roasted Sumatra coffee. I rarely add creamer, but with this particularly dark roast I'm finding just a spoonful brings out even more of the robust earthiness of this fine brew. Cheers!


----------



## GreenMamba

Today, I feel like I should be drinking one of these when I get home.

http://www.recipetips.com/recipe-cards/t--1814/shirley-temple-traditional.asp


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Two nights ago, I drank extra dry champagne and white desert wine which came from a winery by my brother's college in PA. I think Champagne is still my favorite alcoholic drink, besides some wines and light beers. Dry Champagne is more tart than bitter, and I prefer that.


----------



## clara s

I drink right now James Bond's martini

very taaasty

and yes, shaken not stirred


----------



## Guest

A Pinot Blanc d'Alsace. It's ok, nothing special. Cheers, anyway!


----------



## hpowders

I just came back from the dentist. Had a temporary crown put in.

No hard water to drink. It might break it.

No Jack Daniels, rocks. The rocks might break it.


----------



## aleazk

A Coke... yeah, I know.


----------



## hpowders

Normally, on a Tuesday evening I'd be drinking hard water right out of the tap.

However, I just came back from the dentist and had a temporary crown inserted, so I'm afraid the hard water will break it.

Luckily, the crown seems to have no effect on my posting abilities.


----------



## Blancrocher

Hope you haven't been suffering too much at the dentist's, hpowders, as I and I'm sure anyone can sympathize!--and of course I'm glad it hasn't affected your posting :lol:

For my part: a little splash of Glenlivet. Ready to relax.


----------



## hpowders

If my posting seems different over the next few days, Blancrocher, please let me know and I will complain to the dentist.
Also, I have to be careful not to accidentally bite on the hard water coming out of my faucet.
Almost too much to think about!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I just came back from the dentist. Had a temporary crown put in.
> 
> No hard water to drink. It might break it.
> 
> No Jack Daniels, rocks. The rocks might break it.


and of course avoid meeting with strong coffee


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> I just came back from the dentist. Had a temporary crown put in.
> No hard water to drink. It might break it.
> No Jack Daniels, rocks. The rocks might break it.


I do sympathize, HPowders, really I do. Temporary crowns means you're having root canal work? Pretty grim, and pretty expensive. My own dentist (French but USA trained) offsets a good hour or two of torture in the chair via witty and risqué running commentary with his rather good-looking dental assistant.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> and of course avoid meeting with strong coffee


Ha! Ha! Yeah. But "strong" as in "black" coffee is okay!


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> I do sympathize, HPowders, really I do. Temporary crowns means you're having root canal work? Pretty grim, and pretty expensive. My own dentist (French but USA trained) offsets a good hour or two of torture in the chair via witty and risqué running commentary with his rather good-looking dental assistant.


Hey TH. Thank you! No. When I was a kid I got hit in the mouth with a baseball bat (unrelated to my postings) and since then it has been a nightmare of crowns, bridgework, etc; It all looks great; a movie star smile and all that, but nothing is as strong as your original teeth. So recently a crown was coming loose and I needed to have another one, so yesterday the dentist removed the loose crown and reinserted it with temporary cement. So for the next 3 weeks, I have to eat away from the area. Then he will re-prepare the underlying tooth for a new crown.

Doesn't affect my posting though. If anything, I notice I've gained a little in clarity.
Could be the small keg of brandy I stole from just under the dog's collar. 

Unfortunately my dentist is his own dental assistant.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> [...] Doesn't affect my posting though. If anything, I notice I've gained a little in clarity.
> Could be the small keg of brandy I stole from just under the dog's collar.


The saints be praised! Especially the St Bernards!



hpowders said:


> Unfortunately my dentist is his own dental assistant.


And ugly to boot?


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> The saints be praised! Especially the St Bernards!
> 
> And ugly to boot?


Ha! Ha! Average looking. When he does his work my eyes are closed and I'm reciting my bible!


----------



## clara s

today I bought a nespresso machine and I just made

a perfetto caffè passione

i will drink it with a small chocolate cookie


----------



## hpowders

I have a Nespresso machine. I like the Ristretto (strong Italian espresso) capsules. I drink it skouro, of course.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I have a Nespresso machine. I like the Ristretto (strong Italian espresso) capsules. I drink it skouro, of course.


yes always dark per te

I like latte Macchiato with a lot of milk


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> yes always dark per te
> 
> I like latte Macchiato with *a lot of milk*/QUOTE]
> 
> Can you even taste the coffee? Ha! Ha!
> 
> Enjoy the machine. I've had mine for close to 10 years now. It makes fairly good espresso. So easy!
> 
> In your honor, tomorrow morning I will toast you with a double shot of Ristretto!!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> clara s said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes always dark per te
> 
> I like latte Macchiato with *a lot of milk*/QUOTE]
> 
> Can you even taste the coffee? Ha! Ha!
> 
> Enjoy the machine. I've had mine for close to 10 years now. It makes fairly good espresso. So easy!
> 
> In your honor, tomorrow morning I will toast you with a double shot of Ristretto!!
> 
> 
> 
> occasionally
> 
> cheers my friend
> 
> thats the latest fashion, toasting with tea or coffee instead alcohol
Click to expand...


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> occasionally
> 
> cheers my friend
> 
> thats the latest fashion, toasting with tea or coffee instead alcohol
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers right back at you, my friend, clara s!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kopachris

Homemade booze. Mead fermented with apple slices. Not strictly done yet--it should sit and continue secondary fermentation for another month or two, but I gave it a quick taste to check the quality and it's surprisingly drinkable. Tastes like a cheap dry wine.


----------



## clara s

Friday night 

a glass of Asti martini , cold, sweet, fruity, tasty


and Happy Valentine's day to all TC


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> Friday night
> 
> a glass of Asti martini , cold, sweet, fruity, tasty
> 
> and Happy Valentine's day to all TC


Mmmmmm.....sounds nice.

Yes! Happy Valentine's Day! I gave myself (self-love?) a new K-Cup box for my Keurig machine, Peets Coffee, Major Dickason's Blend. Supposed to be strong, but to me it tastes medium.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

For Valentines' day:

Champagne, a Langue d'Oc blanc and then Marc de Gewurtztraminer d'Alsace after dinner - oh boy! I still have this bottle of Marc I brought home from Alsace in 2009. Violently alcoholic Parma violets plus that unique 'stalks and pips' distillate taste.

As a website dealing in the stuff says: "In the olden times the spirit was drunk more as an anaesthetic against hard times" (than a pleasant drink suitable for civilised people, I'd warrant). Indeed.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> For Valentines' day:
> 
> Champagne, a Langue d'Oc blanc and then Marc de Gewurtztraminer d'Alsace after dinner - oh boy! I still have this bottle of Marc I brought home from Alsace in 2009. Violently alcoholic Parma violets plus that unique 'stalks and pips' distillate taste.
> 
> As a website dealing in the stuff says: "In the olden times the spirit was drunk more as an anaesthetic against hard times" (than a pleasant drink suitable for civilised people, I'd warrant). Indeed.


Hey Turnabout, you ever try Alsace *munster* cheese laced with marc de gewurtz? To be savoured with a glass of Alsace Gewurtztraminer and caraway (cummin?) seeds and baguette. Heaven. Don't try and kiss your significant other after, dig?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

TalkingHead said:


> Hey Turnabout, you ever try Alsace *munster* cheese laced with marc de gewurtz? To be savoured with a glass of Alsace Gewurtztraminer and caraway (cummin?) seeds and baguette. Heaven. Don't try and kiss your significant other after, dig?


No, I don't think I have tried that. Sounds good. My OH would be up for trying that too so don't think kissing would be a problem!

Caraway seems to be in the same family as fennel and cumin but not the same - taste is closer to anise. I put it in rye bread when I make it - this is traditional in Britain and Europe, I think.


----------



## Flamme

Pear juice home made...


----------



## shangoyal

I am addicted to tea.


----------



## hpowders

I am addicted to coffee; black, no sugar.
Spill a couple of drops on a piece of cheddar and you have Swiss cheese. Just right!


----------



## hpowders

Flamme said:


> Pear juice home made...


Put some brandy on it, light it up and it becomes "Flamme".


----------



## elgar's ghost

My home county used to be one of the main producers of perry but the proper farmhouse-style stuff (not the fizzy inauthentic corporate rubbish made by Magners etc.) has all but disappeared in recent decades. I must seek some out soon.


----------



## Count

Dilute orange juice. Ah, bliss...:lol:


----------



## GreenMamba

Bell's Porter.


----------



## Masada

hpowders said:


> I am addicted to coffee; black, no sugar.
> Spill a couple of drops on a piece of cheddar and you have Swiss cheese. Just right!


Esoteric. Nice.


----------



## Masada

*2010 Barbera D'Asti from Vietti*

2010 Barbera D'Asti from Vietti:






​
It's good. Not great, but good. A little heavy on the soft-dark-fruit (prune, raisin) for me when it comes to anything Italian and Denominazione Di Origine Controllata E Garantita for me, and even with appropriately paired pizza still a little weak in the knees. Whatever. It's Valentine's Day so here's hoisting a glass in your direction, cheers!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Half a bottle of Sgarzi Luigi Leonardo Rubicone Sangiovese 2008 over dinner with friends. 

They asked me what I would be doing tomorrow.

I said - regretting the half bottle of Sangiovese...


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I am addicted to coffee; black, no sugar.
> Spill a couple of drops on a piece of cheddar and you have Swiss cheese. Just right!


coffe on cheddar?

and then? grill it? hahaha


----------



## Guest

A bog-standard Côtes du Rhône. Drinkable. But then so is water.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Caixas Albariño 2012 Martín Códax, Rías Baixas. 
Possibly there has been too much wine imbibed this weekend!


----------



## EricABQ

Going to have a bottle of Carvalhas QV (a dry red from Portugal.)


----------



## GreenMamba

Upstate Brewing's Common Sense. This is a a Kentucky Common, an old style rarely seen nowadays (it's similar to a Cream Ale, but darker). Not that flavorful, but I'm into forgotten styles.


----------



## hpowders

Currently having a Green Mountain Double Black Diamond Keurig capsule coffee with my oatmeal for breakfast as it is only 7:06 AM over here. Quick and delicious.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just shared 2 bottles of Prosecco Frizante with my mum who is staying to help with holiday childcare.


----------



## Kopachris

Another mead taste-test. Getting tastier.


----------



## mirepoix

A work colleague has just sent me a message asking if they can drop in, and added "What's the name of that wine you like?" So within the next half hour or so I'll be drinking a Chardonnay Viognier. I haven't been shopping yet so all I have to offer with it is some Comte cheese and a ciabatta. If she doesn't like that she can make herself toast.


----------



## LancsMan

I'm enjoying a pint of Jarl brewed in Argyll Scotland by Fyne Ales (Loch Fyne is a sea loch off Scotland's west coast). According to the bottle this is a hoppy blond session ale.

I am old enough to remember the bad old times when finding a decent pint of beer in Scotland was a very tall order. I loved visiting the Scottish highlands but did not think much of the beer. Happily today there are plenty of decent pints to be had up north.


----------



## clara s

after a long day out of town, I would choose a very hot drink

but what?

tea will make me nervous, coffee no, hot chocolate not again

what? what?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

LancsMan said:


> I am old enough to remember the bad old times when finding a decent pint of beer in Scotland was a very tall order. _I loved visiting the Scottish highlands but did not think much of the beer. Happily today there are plenty of decent pints to be had up north._


In the northern half of Scotland this can be very difficult, outside of Aberdeen and Inverness especially. The only decent beer to be had on Uist / Benbecula last summer was in the Co-op supermarkets. And there's even a brewery on Lewis. The pubs? Stick to single malt, the locals do!

Currently drinking:

*Shepherds Neame London Porter* made in Faversham, Kent. Dark beer made from burnt(!) malted barley, half-way to stout style. Said to taste of chocolate and liquorice but the very strong top-note is of liquorice. A fantastic beer.


----------



## mirepoix

clara s said:


> after a long day out of town, I would choose a very hot drink
> 
> but what?
> 
> tea will make me nervous, coffee no, hot chocolate not again
> 
> what? what?


Hot lemon, perhaps? Hot lemon, perhaps?


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> Hot lemon, perhaps? Hot lemon, perhaps?


hot lemon? how? with sugar?

the recipe?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> Originally posted by clara s
> 
> after a long day out of town, I would choose a very hot drink
> 
> but what?
> 
> tea will make me nervous, coffee no, hot chocolate not again
> 
> what? what?


In your situation my OH and my daughter drink herbal 'teas', i.e. 'infusions' (as the French say) of aromatic plants that aren't tea and so aren't caffeinated. 'Tisanes' , perhaps you'd say in the US (sorry if that's not so; I read it in Wikipedia)

Mint, lemon verbena, chamomile, that sort of thing


----------



## mirepoix

Boil water.
Add 2 or 3 teaspoons of sugar (or honey) to about half a cup of the water.
Stir until the sugar or honey has dissolved.
Add one quarter cup of lemon juice.
Stir again, then taste, and make any adjustments as required.


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> In your situation my OH and my daughter drink herbal 'teas', i.e. 'infusions' (as the French say) of aromatic plants that aren't tea and so aren't caffeinated. 'Tisanes' , perhaps you'd say in the US (sorry if that's not so; I read it in Wikipedia)
> 
> Mint, lemon verbena, chamomile, that sort of thing


perfect, thanks

yes chamomile and mint are just the right infusions

I am European


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> Boil water.
> Add 2 or 3 teaspoons of sugar (or honey) to about half a cup of the water.
> Stir until the sugar or honey has dissolved.
> Add one quarter cup of lemon juice.
> Stir again, then taste, and make any adjustments as required.


fine

I have never tried hot lemon juice/beverage

it sounds tasty

i will try it and tell you


----------



## TurnaboutVox

clara s said:


> perfect, thanks
> yes chamomile and mint are just the right infusions
> I am European


I apologise for assuming otherwise


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> I apologise for assuming otherwise


please no apology

to tell the truth I would not mind at all to be a native Californian (northern or Southern)


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> perfect, thanks
> 
> yes chamomile and mint are just the right infusions
> 
> I am European


From Old Europe, as a matter of fact!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Tonight on my own, with my family either in London or in bed after a hard day's work:

Georges Duboeuf Beaujolais Villages (un soupçon)
and
Tanzanian Fairtrade Peaberry coffee, strong. black and unsweetened


----------



## Jeff W

Not normally a soda drinker, but I do enjoy the occasional Dr Pepper.


----------



## clavichorder

Sippin' LEAN dawg! That purple drank!

Just kidding. I had a frou frou Americano.


----------



## Ravndal

Pilsner!

......................................


----------



## Guest

_Vermentino de Sardegna_ from Lidl (similar to the Aldi chain of cheap 'n cheerful supermarkets). A drinkable form of ethanol, a snip at €3 or thereabouts.


----------



## mirepoix

One pint of cold, whole fat milk.


----------



## clavichorder

mirepoix said:


> One pint of cold, whole fat milk.


That's impressive.


----------



## mirepoix

clavichorder said:


> That's impressive.


And went down well.


----------



## shangoyal

Endless glasses of water to soothe the cigarette cravings.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hot chocolate! Perfect for a frigid, snowy day like today.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

A large glass of decent cab sauv


----------



## hpowders

Just polished off a Green Mountain Double Black Diamond extra nasty black coffee K-cup after aerobics.

Curiously refreshing!


----------



## Guest

Thanks, I'll have a Mallinsons.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Guatemalan Fairtrade black coffee after drinking the last glass in a bottle of South African Cabernet Sauvignon / Merlot blend from a supermarket's upmarket own label range. Not bad for a Thursday night!


----------



## hpowders

Another K-Cup of pure nastiness; this time Peet's Major Dickason Blend. Black as the darkest sector of hell.

I want to be totally awake tonight.

I'll sleep when I'm dead!


----------



## clara s

friday night and I will stay home tonight (strangely)

a glass of porto is what I need and want


shall I accompany it with salty ot sweet something?


----------



## mirepoix

It's supposed to be coffee. I keep it in an unmarked jar, far, far back in the depths of the cupboard. I don't remember how long I've had it nor where it came from. I think it's just one of those things that has _always existed_.
Why do I keep it?
1) apathy means making real coffee is beyond me at the moment. 
2) on a lonely Friday night it can also be used to develop black and white film, as seen here -


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> It's supposed to be coffee. I keep it in an unmarked jar, far, far back in the depths of the cupboard. I don't remember how long I've had it nor where it came from. I think it's just one of those things that has _always existed_.
> Why do I keep it?
> 1) apathy means making real coffee is beyond me at the moment.
> 2) on a lonely Friday night it can also be used to develop black and white film, as seen here -
> 
> View attachment 36638


1. are you sure it was coffee?

2. did you drink it?

3. you must have been really lonely yesterday hahaha


----------



## mirepoix

clara s said:


> 1. are you sure it was coffee?
> 
> 2. did you drink it?
> 
> 3. you must have been really lonely yesterday hahaha


1) yes, it is definitely coffee.

2) yes, I did.

3) I certainly had the most lazy day I've had in a long time!


----------



## LancsMan

A pint of Poacher's Choice, from the Badger brewery. For an English beer this is quite strong (5.7%). It's quite a flavoured beer with hints of damson and liquorice - a winter style beer. I better drink this up as it's beginning to feel like spring is around the corner. Just booked a cottage in the English Lake District, and will be heading off up there in less than two weeks. Hope the weather continues to improve - I need a nice break after this miserably wet and windy winter.


----------



## clara s

LancsMan said:


> A pint of Poacher's Choice, from the Badger brewery. For an English beer this is quite strong (5.7%). It's quite a flavoured beer with hints of damson and liquorice - a winter style beer. I better drink this up as it's beginning to feel like spring is around the corner. Just booked a cottage in the English Lake District, and will be heading off up there in less than two weeks. Hope the weather continues to improve - I need a nice break after this miserably wet and windy winter.


one of my most favourite places

Lake District is a paradise, no matter what the weather is

all shades of colours, from gold to red, green and brown.

and these small rivers around

enjoy your beer now


----------



## LancsMan

clara s said:


> one of my most favourite places
> 
> Lake District is a paradise, no matter what the weather is
> 
> all shades of colours, from gold to red, green and brown.
> 
> and these small rivers around
> 
> enjoy your beer now


Thank you, I will enjoy my beer! Agreed the lake district is a favourite place for me too - luckily only an hour's drive from where I live. Yes the Lake District is great even in poor weather, and I've had plenty of that on my visits. But I've also had spectacular weather, including walking on Helvellyn in the sun shine on a cold winter day looking down on the clouds filling the neighbouring valleys.

And of course there's some great pubs to enjoy!!!!


----------



## clara s

LancsMan said:


> Thank you, I will enjoy my beer! Agreed the lake district is a favourite place for me too - luckily only an hour's drive from where I live. Yes the Lake District is great even in poor weather, and I've had plenty of that on my visits. But I've also had spectacular weather, including walking on Helvellyn in the sun shine on a cold winter day looking down on the clouds filling the neighbouring valleys.
> 
> And of course there's some great pubs to enjoy!!!!


you are lucky to have such a place near you

It is extremely nice to drive along the narrow roads there listening to Mahler's 5 or Bruckner's 8

or even Mozart's requiem and admire all this unique beauty

I remember even a horsefarm near Windermere

the pubs will follow certainly


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I drank a Cosmo on Friday night! Perfect level of inebriety! I didn't want to spend so much either, so one is my limit on cocktails. That is, unless someone _else _gets it for me.  :lol:


----------



## GreenMamba

Boilermaker. I took a home brewed pale ale and dropped a bit of Bourbon into it. Mmm.


----------



## neoshredder

Rum shots followed by a ton of water.


----------



## GreenMamba

Hof Ten Dormaal Madeira barrel aged dark ale.

This is what Belgium does best. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Jos

View attachment 38292


Had a Barolo the other day with a friend, which was something else, but this one is from the "affordable Italians" club. That means under 10 euro. Nice, very nice.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Flamme

Fresh squeezed lemon juice with honey...


----------



## Vaneyes

Laphroaig Quarter Cask


----------



## neoshredder

More double shots of Rum. Btw I drink this at my house in a dark room with the playlist I made on Spotify. Life is good.


----------



## Op.123

nothing



.........................................


----------



## hpowders

A very strong K Cup of Peet's Major Dickason Blend black coffee.

It will either put hair on my chest or perhaps, open up the world of atonal music for me.


----------



## Jos

View attachment 40089


Once smitten with Italians in the same pricerange there is no going back !!
Drinkable, but a bit "thin".

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jeff W

Hannaford brand 1% milk...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Tea (parochial BRITISH tea) with a little skimmed milk!


----------



## Novelette

The Lake District is absolutely marvelous. Wordsworth notwithstanding, I had the singular joy to sail Lake Windermere. It was February, and I still treasure the memory.


----------



## Vaneyes

Aquafina, The Taste of Purity.


----------



## GreenMamba

Left Hand Nitro Milk Stout. Bottled with nitrogen instead of CO2.


----------



## hpowders

Natural alkaline water.


----------



## mirepoix

A decent sized single malt.

e: damn, this is good stuff.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Natural alkaline water.


how original, unusual and daring hahaha


----------



## Morimur

Green tea. But I've a sudden craving for Vodka. Probably not a good idea at 9:37 AM.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> how original, unusual and daring hahaha


I do what I have to do. I need a clear mind when fending off posts from you and the rest of the gang on TC. :tiphat:

I tend to be exasperatingly consistent in my routines.

I can always find my car keys, sunglasses and alkaline water.

It's annoying, I know.


----------



## hpowders

Meanwhile, it's almost 11 AM in the beautiful countryside where I live, everything so green, palm trees standing so tall and flowers, proudly boasting their beauty, so its time for a K Cup of coffee to toast all this beautiful nature:

It will be Peet's Major Dickason Blend from San Francisco; strong and black; natural alkaline water, of course, to help counteract the coffee's acidity.


----------



## clara s

it's a peaceful night tonight, where I live

the sea is dark, but so quiet

there is a fine breeze touching my face, as I stand in the veranda, taking deep breaths

yes, it's time for a Baileys or a Grand Marnier

what shall I choose? what?


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I do what I have to do. I need a clear mind when fending off posts from you and the rest of the gang on TC. :tiphat:
> 
> I tend to be exasperatingly consistent in my routines.
> 
> I can always find my car keys, sunglasses and alkaline water.
> 
> It's annoying, I know.


annoying no, predictable yes hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> it's a peaceful night tonight, where I live
> 
> the sea is dark, but so quiet
> 
> there is a fine breeze touching my face, as I stand in the veranda, taking deep breaths
> 
> yes, it's time for a Baileys or a Grand Marnier
> 
> what shall I choose? what?


Sounds like a delightful location!

I prefer Bailey's myself; just a predictable smidgeon.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> annoying no, predictable yes hahaha


Yes. I am predictable.

"To some, predictability is a strength; to others it's weakness, but to me it's Allegro Con Brio!!"


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Yes. I am predictable.
> 
> "To some, predictability is a strength; to others it's weakness, but to me it's Allegro Con Brio!!"


wow, Ludwig! hahaha

you will never be predictable


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> wow, Ludwig! hahaha
> 
> you will never be predictable


What? What? Did you say something? Louder please!! Speak into the horn!!!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Ahhhhhhhh! You know I absolutely love when you write like that! :tiphat:
> 
> I prefer Bailey's myself; just a predictable smidgeon.


I will take my Baileys and go for some special unpredictable classical acoustics


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> What? What? Did you say something? Louder please!! Speak into the horn!!!


hahahahahaha

one point for youuuuuuuuu


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I will take my Baileys and go for some special *unpredictable *classical acoustics


Sometimes I reach for music on the spur of the moment, not thinking in advance what it will be.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hahahahahaha
> 
> one point for youuuuuuuuu


Damn horns are so ummmm.... unpredicitable!!!

(PS: That's at least 5 points altogether.)


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I'm starting to get nervous!
> 
> There must be structure!! There must be order!! There must be Valium!!


throw away the alcaline water and get a bottle of Jack

structure will be restored automatically


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Damn horns are so ummmm.... unpredicitable!!!
> 
> (PS: That's at least 5 points altogether.)


with the rate you win the points, you will soon win the eurovision song contest


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> throw away the alcaline water and get a bottle of Jack
> 
> structure will be restored automatically


I would compromise: 90% alkaline water, 10% JD.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> with the rate you win the points, you will soon win the eurovision song contest


5 points won't win me very much.


----------



## ArtMusic

Thick tomato juice.


----------



## hpowders

They call that ketchup where I come from.


----------



## Crudblud

Currently enjoying a return to the first whisky I ever bought, Old Pulteney 12. It's amazing how much my perception of the flavour has changed over time, from initially just tasting the alcohol to now, where I can really get into the range of flavour on offer. It's one of my favourites for sure.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Yunnan Pu-Erh black tea from China, first discovered at an amazing local emporium and hanging-out place called the Mystery Tea-House


----------



## hpowders

A cup of freshly ground Guji Zone coffee from Ethiopia. Terrific!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> A cup of freshly ground Guji Zone coffee from Ethiopia. Terrific!


where do you find all these exceptional blends?

i am very poor in coffee choices, but I beat you in tea


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> where do you find all these exceptional blends?
> 
> i am very poor in coffee choices, but I beat you in tea


Yeah. I'm no big tea drinker.

Google "Coffee Review". This is a well-known reviewer rating coffee from all over the world and where to purchase them on line. But the sources are mostly in North America. I'm sure you have something like it over where you live.

He rated these Ethiopian beans very highly (95%) and he listed a coffee boutique in La Jolla, California that had the beans.

I ordered them last Thursday on line and received the 1 lb. bag Saturday morning. I'm almost all out!!!

I have to grind the beans, but that is really the best way to have a delicious cup of coffee.

I hardly slept at all last night from all that caffeine, which shows this coffee is the real deal!!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Yeah. I'm no big tea drinker.
> 
> Google "Coffee Review". This is a well-known reviewer rating coffee from all over the world and where to purchase them on line. But the sources are mostly in North America. I'm sure you have something like it over where you live.
> 
> He rated these Ethiopian beans very highly (95%) and he listed a coffee boutique in La Jolla, California that had the beans.
> 
> I ordered them last Thursday on line and received the 1 lb. bag Saturday morning. I'm almost all out!!!
> 
> I have to grind the beans, but that is really the best way to have a delicious cup of coffee.
> 
> I hardly slept at all last night from all that caffeine, which shows this coffee is the real deal!!


I like your description

that's why you wrote freshly ground, because you did it yourself

I found the coffee review just now

very interesting

do you know what it says for your ethiopian coffee? Cirque du Soleil in a cup

multipleasures


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I like your description
> 
> that's why you wrote freshly ground, because you did it yourself
> 
> I found the coffee review just now
> 
> very interesting
> 
> do you know what it says for your ethiopian coffee? Cirque du Soleil in a cup
> 
> multipleasures


Yes!!! Cirque du Soleil in a cup!! Brava!! You found my coffee!!

I should have used purchasing this coffee as an excuse to visit La Jolla, a beautiful wealthy suburb of San Diego and brought the beans home with me. Gorgeous beaches there, but parking is horrendous!! I bet the freshly brewed coffee from that coffee place is wonderful! I would make that place my neighborhood hang-out! 

PS: Many of these coffee places give you a choice when ordering coffee, in which they will grind the beans if you don't want to do it yourself.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Yes!!! Cirque du Soleil in a cup!! Brava!! You found my coffee!!
> 
> I should have used purchasing this coffee as an excuse to visit La Jolla, a beautiful wealthy suburb of San Diego and brought the beans home with me. Gorgeous beaches there, but parking is horrendous!! I bet the freshly brewed coffee from that coffee place is wonderful! I would make that place my neighborhood hang-out!
> 
> PS: Many of these coffee places give you a choice when ordering coffee, in which they will grind the beans if you don't want to do it yourself.


my brother visited UC San Diego

dreamy

students go to classes with boards hahaha

I would be just happy to be a regular of these coffee shops as well

La Jolla beach...


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> my brother visited UC San Diego
> 
> dreamy
> 
> students go to classes with boards hahaha
> 
> I would be just happy to be a regular of these coffee shops as well
> 
> La Jolla beach...


If I ever see a woman wearing a tee shirt with "CLARA S" written across the front at this coffee shop, I will gladly talk philosophy with her.


----------



## Blue Hour

*1961 Château Latour*​


----------



## Guest

A dry white wine (Bodega Vulcano) from the Canarian island of Lanzarote. The wine's grape variety grows on vines planted in volcanic ash. A very distinctive taste and a welcome change from French whites.


----------



## ptr

After having mowed through the "Was Gustav Mahler an antisemite?" thread I had to down a pint of Absinthe!
Hopefully it will keep me from writing some utterly derogative comment...

/ptr


----------



## Cheyenne

ptr said:


> After having mowed through the "Was Gustav Mahler an antisemite?" thread I had to down a pint of Absinthe!
> Hopefully it will keep me from writing some utterly derogative comment...
> 
> /ptr


I opted not to enter it to begin with, accompanied by some milk -- my standard beverage.


----------



## GreenMamba

George Dickel 8 year old Tennessee Whiskey


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Argentine Malbec from a winery called 'Portillo', partly because Malbec is amongst my favourite red wine grapes, but partly because I couldn't resist buying a wine that was the namesake of a once-upon-a-time British Conservative 'Prime-minister-to-be' who never was. I enjoyed his downfall, but he's had something of a resurgence as a rather good TV broadcaster post-political life.


----------



## Crudblud

Enjoying a pint of Manns brown ale. Light and refreshing, sweet and malty, colour just a few shades removed from Guinness.


----------



## Morimur

Green tea. Never tire of it.


----------



## Varick

Glass of Ardbeg "Nam Beist" with a water back. Pure deliciousness. Single Malt scotch is mother's milk.

V


----------



## opus55

I had some Sapporo.


----------



## mirepoix

A cup of Co-op tea.


----------



## GreenMamba

Silvergum Chardonnay from Australia. 2012.

Cheap wine, but not bad.


----------



## Antiquarian

A cuppa. Fortnum & Mason's Fortmason Blend w/ milk and two lumps. I'm getting down to the bottom of the tin though...


----------



## starthrower

Lindeman's Chardonnay. Had to get a bottle to drink with my grilled salmon.

It's very smooth a tasty for a 7 dollar bottle!


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

water and no food as my blood is being taken later


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

To be clear, only some of my blood is being taken and hopefully less than a Hancock armful


----------



## Varick

PoisonIV said:


> ...less than a "Hancock armful"


Firing up the "Bing" search engine to research that one.... Anyone??? Anyone?? Bueller???

V


----------



## Dustin

PoisonIV said:


> To be clear, only some of my blood is being taken and hopefully less than a Hancock armful


Steer clear of Dr. Acula.

"I went to a doctor, all he did was suck blood from my neck. Don't go see Dr. Acula." - Mitch Hedberg


----------



## Blake

Had some Ardbeg 10 year old the other day. Probably the most complex whiskey I'd ever drank. There are several other Scotchs I'd like to explore like Laphroaig, Lagavulin, and Talisker, but the wallet won't let me just yet.


----------



## Wood

Varick said:


> Firing up the "Bing" search engine to research that one.... Anyone??? Anyone?? Bueller???
> 
> V


----------



## Varick

Wood said:


>


LOL! Thank you for the link. Very funny stuff. Being a Yank, I had never seen that.

V


----------



## Celloman

Yesterday, I drank coffee. Today, I am drinking coffee. Tomorrow, I will drink coffee. The day after that...


----------



## Varick

Vesuvius said:


> Had some Ardbeg 10 year old the other day. Probably the most complex whiskey I'd ever drank. There are several other Scotchs I'd like to explore like Laphroaig, Lagavulin, and Talisker, but the wallet won't let me just yet.


Ardbeg is one of the best scotch makers out there (My favorite is Springbank). If you like Ardbeg, you will probably love Lagavulin (another staple I'm never without). However, I would wait on Laphroaig 10 yr. because it goes beyond most Islay malts. Most Islay malts have the smoke and peat nose and flavor. Laphroaig 10 yr. has that, but it also has a distinct iodine flavor to it as well. I never enjoyed Laphroaig 10 year until the last few years (been drinking single malts for almost 25 years), although the first time I tried Laphroaig 20 yr and 30 yr, I thought they were wonderfully balanced. The 10 yr. old is not that balanced, but more like a hammer hitting your taste buds. It is an acquired taste (as is scotch in general).

However, If for some reason you do have the opportunity to try Laphroaig 18 yr. or older, jump on the opportunity. The 10yr (Their standard) can take some getting used to.

Although Talisker is not an Islay, it is still a delicious dram!

V


----------



## hpowders

All week. Nothing but French wine to celebrate my subconscious nationality results.

Vin blanc ou rouge, ce soir? :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

hpowders said:


> All week. Nothing but French wine to celebrate my subconscious nationality results.
> 
> Vin blanc ou rouge, ce soir? :tiphat:


Why, this is a time for Champagne, my friend!


----------



## hpowders

Thank you, bon ami! First aptitude test on TC that I didn't make a fool of myself!! :lol:

Maybe my secondary school advisor was right when he analyzed my vocational aptitude exams and told me I would be best suited to be a shepherd.


----------



## Blake

Varick said:


> Ardbeg is one of the best scotch makers out there (My favorite is Springbank). If you like Ardbeg, you will probably love Lagavulin (another staple I'm never without). However, I would wait on Laphroaig 10 yr. because it goes beyond most Islay malts. Most Islay malts have the smoke and peat nose and flavor. Laphroaig 10 yr. has that, but it also has a distinct iodine flavor to it as well. I never enjoyed Laphroaig 10 year until the last few years (been drinking single malts for almost 25 years), although the first time I tried Laphroaig 20 yr and 30 yr, I thought they were wonderfully balanced. The 10 yr. old is not that balanced, but more like a hammer hitting your taste buds. It is an acquired taste (as is scotch in general).
> 
> However, If for some reason you do have the opportunity to try Laphroaig 18 yr. or older, jump on the opportunity. The 10yr (Their standard) can take some getting used to.
> 
> Although Talisker is not an Islay, it is still a delicious dram!
> 
> V


Thanks for the info. I went to the market the other day looking for Laphoaig's Quarter Cask (kindly recommended by Taggart). I've heard so many good things about it that I was a little disappointed I couldn't find it in the market. But I'm glad I found the Ardbeg, as it's deliciously rewarding. Every glass I'm finding something new.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Chilean Pinot Noir with dinner (lamb), followed by the last drop in a bottle of Bowmore, an Islay malt


----------



## scratchgolf

Ardbeg is very good for a younger whisky. Lagavulin 16 is my absolute favorite but the Laphroaig 18 is a powerhouse. I've never had a Talisker beyond the standard 10 year but it's very good for a 10 year whisky.

Vesuvius. If you liked Ardbeg, you'll love Lagavulin. I don't consider the two in the same league. Lagavulin has a subtle, sweet candy finish which you won't find in many Islays. The flavor comes in waves and keeps coming. Also, see Vox's post above. The Bowmore 10 is a very good Islay and will cost you roughly half the price of Ardbeg.


----------



## Blancrocher

I currently have a (sadly depleted) bottle of Highland Park 18 in the cupboard, which is a rare indulgence for me. It's my favorite, but then I've never had a single malt I didn't like.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> I currently have a (sadly depleted) *bottle of Highland Park* 18 in the cupboard, which is a rare indulgence for me. It's my favorite, but then I've never had a single malt I didn't like.


That was my paternal Grandfather's favourite, Blancrocher.

There are Lowland malts I don't particularly care for, and some Speysides are overly sweet and bland for my taste. But there's none I'd actually turn down.

I have a bottle of Caol Ila up next, a present from my brother.


----------



## scratchgolf

As for single malts I don't particularly care for, both the Glenmorangie 10 Original and Quinta Ruban 12 are nothing to write home about. The Original tastes like a cup full of flowers and, although I love Portos, the Quinta Ruban did nothing for me. Having said this, I had an obligation to finish each bottle (in one sitting), just to confirm what I believed to be true. It's not easy being a freelance (unpaid) whisky taster but somebody has to do it.


----------



## Dustin

Water dkjauud


----------



## scratchgolf

Dustin said:


> Water dkjauud


Another minimalist


----------



## Blake

scratchgolf said:


> Ardbeg is very good for a younger whisky. Lagavulin 16 is my absolute favorite but the Laphroaig 18 is a powerhouse. I've never had a Talisker beyond the standard 10 year but it's very good for a 10 year whisky.
> 
> Vesuvius. If you liked Ardbeg, you'll love Lagavulin. I don't consider the two in the same league. Lagavulin has a subtle, sweet candy finish which you won't find in many Islays. The flavor comes in waves and keeps coming. Also, see Vox's post above. The Bowmore 10 is a very good Islay and will cost you roughly half the price of Ardbeg.


Thanks, S. The Lagavulin 16 is definitely on my list. They have it at my local market going for $100 right now, so I'm going to wait till the Ardbeg is done... it won't be too long. I've heard that with peat whiskeys the prime time is normally between 10 and 20 years... as the peat begins to loose it's power after much longer, and the whiskey becomes quite weak while losing it's distinct Islay character.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

A glass of semi-skimmed milk to make my bacon, sausage, eggs and beans a healthier breakfast.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

scratchgolf said:


> Quinta Ruban 12...did nothing for me.


I thought for one queasy moment the Portuguese were trying to make single malt whisky, but my Google friends tell me it's just those crazy kids at Glen Morangie maturing some of their stuff in 'Port Pipes'.


----------



## Bas

Duvel, belgian beer


----------



## BaronScarpia

Bellini, of course!

http://cocktails.about.com/od/atozcocktailrecipes/r/blni_cktl.htm


----------



## Varick

Blancrocher said:


> I currently have a (sadly depleted) bottle of Highland Park 18 in the cupboard, which is a rare indulgence for me. It's my favorite, but then I've never had a single malt I didn't like.


There are a few that I find almost undrinkable. One in particular I do find UNdrinkable is Dalmore. It is vile stuff. It tastes like artificial caramel coloring and flavoring in some kind of alcohol base. Other's I don't care for is the Glenfiddich 12 yr. I call it the Budweiser of Single Malts. It is not dissimilar to scotch-flavored water (kind of like Macanudos in the cigar world).

However, the HP 18 yr old is a rather good dram.



scratchgolf said:


> Ardbeg is very good for a younger whisky. Lagavulin 16 is my absolute favorite but the Laphroaig 18 is a powerhouse. I've never had a Talisker beyond the standard 10 year but it's very good for a 10 year whisky.
> 
> Vesuvius. If you liked Ardbeg, you'll love Lagavulin. I don't consider the two in the same league. Lagavulin has a subtle, sweet candy finish which you won't find in many Islays. The flavor comes in waves and keeps coming. Also, see Vox's post above. The Bowmore 10 is a very good Islay and will cost you roughly half the price of Ardbeg.


Talisker from the Pedro Ximenz casks is absolutely wonderful and also Talisker Storm is rather nice as well. I used to think that Lagavulin was the end-all of the Islay's but then I met Ardbeg. I would absolutely put Ardbeg in the same league as Lagavulin, and once you get into some of the special releases of Ardbeg like the "Nam Beist" (No longer available ) or the "Uigeadail" I would rate them a better balanced, deeper, and more complex scotch than the Lagavulin.

TURNABOUTVOX mentioned another delicious Islay called Caol Ila. Another to try is Bruichladdich which comes in a bit sweeter than the other Islays.

And if you ever come across ANY OB of Springbank, buy all means snatch it. They don't last long. If you have never had Springbank, then any bottle of Springbank (especially 12 yr or older) will blow you away. If you took all the greatest elements from all the regions, combined them into a perfectly balanced scotch... you have Springbank.

Cheers!

V


----------



## scratchgolf

I'm familiar with "The Laddy". Quite a fine whisky indeed. I've seen Springbank many times but have never tried. With your strong recommendation, how could I not? I'm also quite the fan of Old Pulteney and Glenlivet 15 (and ONLY 15). I agree with you on the Dalmore 12 but the 15 and 18 are different animals. I rather enjoy both.


----------



## GreenMamba

Varick said:


> TURNABOUTVOX mentioned another delicious Islay called Caol Ila. Another to try is Bruichladdich which comes in a bit sweeter than the other Islays.


Just bought a bottle of Caol Ila this weekend. Recommended by the guy at the store. It's nice to hear he wasn't alone in his regard for it.


----------



## shangoyal

Homemade chilled mango pup drink, known in Hindi as _Aam ka Panna_.


----------



## Blake

GreenMamba said:


> Just bought a bottle of Caol Ila this weekend. Recommended by the guy at the store. It's nice to hear he wasn't alone in his regard for it.


There's only about 7 Islay distilleries running today. I'm quite interested in a newer one called Kilchoman. It hasn't been open long enough for the 10-20 year bottles, but I've heard they've had a very promising start with the young ones.


----------



## Morimur

You guys and your fancy drinks. I'm Jus' drinkin' plain 'ole Bigelow black tea. Yessuh!


----------



## mirepoix

One pint of whole milk.


----------



## hpowders

I'm drinking any liquid I can find, other than that nasty, cursed laxative pre-colonoscopy crap I had to force down my throat yesterday.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My parents get me so many drinks to try at home, it's hilarious. I've tried new wines and beers recently. Nothing this evening, but very recently.


----------



## Goobertastic

Lagunitas IPA very good


----------



## GreenMamba

Gin and Tonic with Tanqueray and lime. Tis the season.


----------



## Varick

GreenMamba said:


> Gin and Tonic with Tanqueray and lime. Tis the season.


Have you tried Hendricks Gin? My favorite gin that I've had so far. Another delicious gin is Old Raj. As for the standards that one can find in any pub, my go to is either Beefeater or Bombay (Not Sapphire).

And you are most certainly correct; Tis the season!

V


----------



## Badinerie

Im very fond of the Islay malts. Bowmore is my tipple of choice. I like Oban too though of the Highland malts.
At the mo tho, I cant afford any on the water of life so last night I had a few small bottles of Corona whilst playing bluegrass mandolin with my friend Banjo Bob!


----------



## hpowders

GreenMamba said:


> Gin and Tonic with Tanqueray and lime. Tis the season.


My favorite! After some of these "interactions" today, desperately needed at 11 AM!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Excellent Spanish Verdejo to accompany a family dinner outdoors and to celebrate a professional milestone


----------



## Blancrocher

A bottle of Lagavulin (16 yo).

*p.s.* I'm glad to hear of your success, TV. I'll raise my glass to you!


----------



## Morimur

My cough medicine: Grey Goose, right out of the bottle... I kid, of course. Camomile tea with a milk and honey. I'll save the Grey Goose for breakfast.


----------



## GreenMamba

George Dickel Rye


----------



## Blake

Blancrocher said:


> A bottle of Lagavulin (16 yo).


Oh, nice choice. Have you tried the Ardbeg Uigeadail? Probably one of my favorite Islay whiskeys that I've come across. It's magical.


----------



## Varick

Vesuvius said:


> Oh, nice choice. Have you tried the Ardbeg Uigeadail? Probably one of my favorite Islay whiskeys that I've come across. It's magical.


It is indeed! You can't find it anymore, but if you ever get a (rare) chance to try the Ardbeg Nambeist, do not pass it up. Slighty superior to the Uigeadail, but alas, no longer available. I can't even find it anymore at auction.

V


----------



## hpowders

Tonight it will be a potent, full-bodied Greek white, Ktima Biblia Chora.

I will be drinking to the memory of Robin Williams.


----------



## Lukecash12

Lope de Aguirre said:


> My cough medicine: Grey Goose, right out of the bottle... I kid, of course. Camomile tea with a milk and honey. I'll save the Grey Goose for breakfast.


I learned last year that Kirkland brand vodka actually comes from the same distillery as Grey Goose and I've been buying vodka from Costco ever since. Grey Goose that cheap? Hell yeah.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> A bottle of Lagavulin (16 yo).
> 
> *p.s.* I'm glad to hear of your success, TV. I'll raise my glass to you!


You're very kind - but in truth it was more of a relief than a 'success'! Still, as good a reason as any for drinking Lagavulin, and I thank you for your toast.

Tonight we have shared a bottle of Czech Palava white over dinner. I have never tried this before,but the bottle looked classy.



> Pálava
> 
> Origin: (Roter Traminer x Müller-Thurgau). It was created in the 1950s. Its portion in the entire vineyard area in the Czech Republic amounts to 0,7 %.
> 
> Wine: Harmonious and rich wine, its aromas evokes those of Roter Traminer.


A rather honeyed, perfumed white, not unlike a cross between Gewurtztraminer and Viognier. Pleasant and drinkable, but not especially my cup of tea (sic!)


----------



## Couchie

Lukecash12 said:


> I learned last year that Kirkland brand vodka actually comes from the same distillery as Grey Goose and I've been buying vodka from Costco ever since. Grey Goose that cheap? Hell yeah.


But Costco price for Grey Goose is pretty good itself, about $12 cheaper than liquor stores I find. And you get that beautiful frosted glass bottle. And you get to say "Goose" when people ask you what you're drinking tonight. "Kirkland" just doesn't have that same cachet.


----------



## Lukecash12

Couchie said:


> But Costco price for Grey Goose is pretty good itself, about $12 cheaper than liquor stores I find. And you get that beautiful frosted glass bottle. And you get to say "Goose" when people ask you what you're drinking tonight. "Kirkland" just doesn't have that same cachet.


Meh, it's the same stuff and my wallet doesn't care what's on the label. Shoot, if a friend of mine came by and turned up his nose at Kirkland I'd probably **** myself laughing (sadly it's true that that can happen now) and ask him if he was too snobby to drink a 24 of Natty light next time we go fishing.


----------



## mirepoix

I am drinking a pint of whole milk - at the moment I drink two pints of it every day. And I still miss the glass bottles.


----------



## Varick

mirepoix said:


> I am drinking a pint of whole milk - at the moment I drink two pints of it every day. And I still miss the glass bottles.


You're old enough to remember milk in glass bottles? I always guessed you were in your late 20's - mid 30's. I'm 43 and I vaguely remember milk in glass bottles.

V


----------



## Lukecash12

Varick said:


> You're old enough to remember milk in glass bottles? I always guessed you were in your late 20's - mid 30's. I'm 43 and I vaguely remember milk in glass bottles.
> 
> V


Christ you guys make me feel old. I can remember family members telling me what it was like hand pumping the petrol in fighter planes during WWI, or how miserable the first tanks were what with such slow speeds, getting stuck in trenches and ditches made from constant shelling, temperatures above 130, and noxious engine fumes. Hahahahaha, I can also remember them talking about Herbert Hoover like he was the devil.


----------



## mirepoix

Varick said:


> You're old enough to remember milk in glass bottles? I always guessed you were in your late 20's - mid 30's. I'm 43 and I vaguely remember milk in glass bottles.
> 
> V


Yes. But I'm in the UK and so perhaps we had them longer here? And I remember when I was about 13 or 14 getting up at 04:30 to deliver milk (in glass bottles) before school. Carry crates of those up four or five flights of stairs for four hours five days a week, drink a bottle of that milk when you're done, and you'll build a solid core that will stay with you. And yes, I'm old(er) I'm 49. But I've a lovely partner who helps keep me feeling young.


----------



## mirepoix

Lukecash12 said:


> Christ you guys make me feel old. I can remember family members telling me what it was like hand pumping the petrol in fighter planes during WWI, or how miserable the first tanks were what with such slow speeds, getting stuck in trenches and ditches made from constant shelling, temperatures above 130, and noxious engine fumes. Hahahahaha, I can also remember them talking about Herbert Hoover like he was the devil.


My grandmother is 98 years old. Sadly, she suffers from dementia. However as can be common with that cruel disease she has moments of lucidity, and when they occur I listen closely - because as you say, it's like a window into a different world.


----------



## Jos

View attachment 48702


Grenache noir and grenache gris. 5Deg C. Bonedry.

Not a teenager to be found in the house, cooking for friends and Monteverdi's Madrigals streaming through Youtube into the kitchen. Life is good !!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Lukecash12

mirepoix said:


> My grandmother is 98 years old. Sadly, she suffers from dementia. However as can be common with that cruel disease she has moments of lucidity, and when they occur I listen closely - because as you say, it's like a window into a different world.


I'll drink to that, to the Rosie the riveters, the mine workers, the fighter pilots, the 101st, to mothers that can absolutely everything and still keep old pickle jars, hoarding all kinds of stuff that might be reusable, like the depression never ended.


----------



## Badinerie

Nice mug of Yorkshire tea and two Jammie Dodgers! While Herbie K conducts Beethoven Ninth.


----------



## GreenMamba

Reviving this thread...

Something called Adandon Farmhouse IPA, a Belgian-style IPA brewed by Adandon Brewing in Western NY. They don't bottle it; it's a growler.


----------



## Blake

Talisker Distillers Edition; after some Ardbeg Uigeadail. Mmm, can't get enough of these Islays. Can someone recommend me a whiskey of equal value? I feel uncomfortable with the notion that I might've reached the pinnacle so soon....


----------



## Posie

The juice of one cucumber and a large ginger root.


----------



## Jos

Lavazza Rosso espresso.
Made with my LaPavoni europiccola. A machine capable of the most wonderful espressoshots, but a bit messy and prone to overheating. Shots can go completely wrong when not paying proper attention. Temp.surfing is a must.

Should get the e63-clone repaired, very constant in the quality of the shots and easier for making cappuccinos for my missus.

Do we already have an espressothread on TC?

View attachment 50225


Cheers,
Jos


----------



## BRHiler

The nectar of the White Trash Gods....Mountain Dew


----------



## mirepoix

One pint of whole milk.


----------



## Jos

mirepoix said:


> One pint of whole milk.


Save a little for the hungry cat on your lap


----------



## mirepoix

Jos said:


> Save a little for the hungry cat on your lap


She only drinks the semi-skimmed/low fat stuff.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Gaviscon Advance. Mmmmmmm...


----------



## Vaneyes

Diet Coke without caffeine.


----------



## Jos

TurnaboutVox said:


> Gaviscon Advance. Mmmmmmm...


Isn't the cure worse than the disease...?

I hope it worked well TV !

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Kopachris

Instant hot cocoa with mini marshmallows.


----------



## Vaneyes

Starbucks Pike Place (medium roast) with cream. Later, I'll be toasting Scotland with a Laphroaig Quarter Cask, or two.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Starbucks Pike Place (medium roast) with cream. Later, I'll be toasting Scotland with a Laphroaig Quarter Cask, or two.


Toasting the Union's continuation or drowning 'yer sorrows, Vaneyes? Either way, with the Laphroaig it'll be a win-win situation, aye?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Jos said:


> Isn't the cure worse than the disease...?
> I hope it worked well TV !
> Cheers,
> Jos


Sadly, no, the cure isn't worse than the disease (I quite like the mild aniseed flavour, but don't care for the wallpaper-paste texture much). The upside is - it does work.



Vaneyes said:


> Later, I'll be toasting Scotland with a Laphroaig Quarter Cask, or two.


You're toasting our 'feartie' failure to take our own destiny in our hands? I'm so sad, Vaneyes. I've had to put up with the horrible crowing of English Tories all day. In fact, I've been drowning my sorrows with

Portillo Malbec 2013 Bodegas Salentein, Mendoza, which might not be patriotic, but it's good!



> This multi-award-winning wine comes from Bodegas Salentein, one of the largest cool-climate estates in Argentina, who have 2000ha of vines, at up to 1700m above sea level. Their Malbec grapes are grown at an average of around 1050m.
> Taste: An intense red-purple colour, with an equally intense nose of plum and bramble. Round and fulsome on the palate, delivering a swathe of ripe, fresh black fruit held together by lush tannins.


----------



## mirepoix

I'm drinking my second pint of full fat milk of the day.


----------



## Badinerie

Four Roses neat with one ice cube. David Bowie is on BBC singing Starman.


----------



## GreenMamba

Great Lakes Brewing's Dortmunder Gold. The way pale lagers should be made.


----------



## Vaneyes

TalkingHead said:


> Toasting the Union's continuation or drowning 'yer sorrows, Vaneyes? Either way, with the Laphroaig it'll be a win-win situation, aye?


I didn't have a dog in that fight. I coulda rolled with either, as long as the Single Malt kept flowing.

Laphroaig it is again t'night, followed by an Argentine Cab.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

TurnaboutVox said:


> ....You're toasting our 'feartie' failure to take our own destiny in our hands? I'm so sad, Vaneyes. I've had to put up with the horrible crowing of English Tories all day. In fact, I've been drowning my sorrows with
> 
> Portillo Malbec 2013 Bodegas Salentein, Mendoza, which might not be patriotic, but it's good!


Cameron being an a-hole aside, I was "Switzerland" in that fight. Cheers!:tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Vaneyes said:


> Cameron being an a-hole aside, I was "Switzerland" in that fight. Cheers!:tiphat:


Of course, Vaneyes, someone from outside the disUnited Kingdom wouldn't have a reason to take sides, and I appreciate the concern that many have shown for all sides.

(on topic) Builders' tea, by the way, good and strong.


----------



## brotagonist

Well, after the talk on the coffee thread, I think I really won't have a fourth espresso tonight  so I'm going to make myself a nice pot of Yunnan Dian Hong Golden Tip.


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> Well, after the talk on the coffee thread, I think I really won't have a fourth espresso tonight  so I'm going to make myself a nice pot of *Yunnan Dian Hong Golden Tip.*


Yuh learn somethin' new every day. Cheers!:tiphat:


----------



## Sloe

The only thing I drink is milk and coffee.


----------



## Ingélou

Sparkling spring water.


----------



## Varick

Vesuvius said:


> Talisker Distillers Edition; after some Ardbeg Uigeadail. Mmm, can't get enough of these Islays. Can someone recommend me a whiskey of equal value? I feel uncomfortable with the notion that I might've reached the pinnacle so soon....


Of equal value to Talisker DE & Ardbeg Uigeadail? There's always Springbank 15 year old (My favorite distiller) and the 12 year old Cask Strength is also delicious. Just don't add as much water as you usually would with a Cask Strength, because Springbank 12 Yr is only a bit above 50% alcohol while most other Cask Strengths are in the high 50s - 60% alcohol, hence needing more water to cut.

Trust me, even with those absolutely incredible whiskeys that you and I have mentioned, you have not reached the pinnacle my friend. There's still Springbank 21 yr old, 25 yr old, 30 yr old, Laphroigh 20 & 30 yr, Ardbeg Corryvreckan (good luck finding that one too), Ardbeg Supernova, Ardbeg 1977, THEN... you get into your Port Ellen's, Caperdonich's (Distillery no longer around), Brora (another closed distillery) and many many many more.

I've been a single malt nut for over 20 years, and sometimes I feel I've just scratched the surface.

V


----------



## ptr

A wee dram of my latest purchase:









Lagavulin 1990 Distillers Edition..

Sweet and Peaty, more candy then medicine...

/ptr


----------



## Varick

ptr said:


> A wee dram of my latest purchase:
> 
> View attachment 51804
> 
> 
> Lagavulin 1990 Distillers Edition..
> 
> Sweet and Peaty, more candy then medicine...
> 
> /ptr


It took me about three or four glasses to get used to that one. The Pedro Ximenez kegs it's kept in really adds a lot of sweetness, and at first, it took me that long to get used to the smokiness & peatiness combined with the sweetness from the sherry casks.

I bought a bottle of the Talisker and Lagavulin from that series the first time I happened upon them (about 18 years ago in Heathrow Airport). The sweetness worked immediately with the Talisker for me, but the Lagavulin sweetness took a little getting used to.

Now I buy it up whenever I find it. Not too common here in The States. Skål!

V


----------



## Kopachris

Wild Turkey 101 and a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. I'm interested in trying scotch sometime, though. What general taste differences can I expect between scotch and bourbon?


----------



## Varick

Kopachris said:


> Wild Turkey 101 and a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. I'm interested in trying scotch sometime, though. What general taste differences can I expect between scotch and bourbon?


Bourbons usually have more of a roasted grain and sometimes caramel flavor profile than scotches do. I find more of a variety of flavor profiles in scotch given all the regions they come from. Some scotches may also taste a bit sweeter than bourbons, especially the blended bourbons like Wild Turkey. You'll get more of a homogenized flavor profile from the single barrel bourbons.

When first trying single malts, try something very approachable like Macallan 12 year, Glenlivet 12 Year, Glenmorangie 10 or 12. These are very approachable scotches. Then go on to something like the Balvenie Double Wood, some of the varieties of Glenmorangie like Portwood, Sherrywood, Quinta Ruban, and such. If you like those, then try something like Talisker, and then go hard-core into the Islay's like some of the ones we discussed above (Lagavulin, Ardbeg, and such). Whatever you do, do not try Dalmore, especially the Cigar Malt. It's absolutely dreadful stuff. Good luck!

V


----------



## ptr

Varick said:


> It took me about three or four glasses to get used to that one. The Pedro Ximenez kegs it's kept in really adds a lot of sweetness, and at first, it took me that long to get used to the smokiness & peatiness combined with the sweetness from the sherry casks.
> 
> I bought a bottle of the Talisker and Lagavulin from that series the first time I happened upon them (about 18 years ago in Heathrow Airport). The sweetness worked immediately with the Talisker for me, but the Lagavulin sweetness took a little getting used to.
> 
> Now I buy it up whenever I find it. Not too common here in The States. Skål!


Head point blank on the nail description! Bought my bottle from "The Whiskey Exchange" in London, well worth the expense! I've only bought Highlands matured on sherry casks before (Read Macallan) and have been genuinely ambivalent about them, I don't mind a fine Sherry, but is hesitant about sherried whiskies...  ..the Lagavullin won me over!
The worst thing I've ever tasted was a very expensive "Caol Ila" that had been matured on Bordeaux casks (from France), the whiskey was so incredibly sour that I had to give away the bottle to a buddy that have had his taste buds removed!

I'm generally an Islay dude even if I's love me an older Highland Park!

/ptr


----------



## Varick

The older Highland Parks are delicious! It's a shame your first Caol Ila was that one (I never had it) because the regular Caol Ila is a very nice scotch, although don't expect a big or smokey body on it like many other Islays.

V


----------



## Varick

Right now drinking a Goose Island "Bourbon County" Stout. This stuff is impossible to find. My local liquor store just scored a case of it and is limiting to one bottle per customer. This may be the most delicious stout I have ever had in my life. I usually don't like beers over 9% alcohol because you start getting into the Barley Wine world, and I'm not a fan of barley wines.

But This stout is 14.2% alcohol and you barely realize it. It is just so dense with flavor and body. If only I could score a case of this stuff!

V


----------



## Piwikiwi

Sparkling water


----------



## Jos

After a hard days work, a "Duvel" is just perfect. First a big glass of water for thirst, then this to enjoy.
Excellent companion to a Beethoven stringquartet.

View attachment 51862


----------



## Lukecash12

Varick said:


> Of equal value to Talisker DE & Ardbeg Uigeadail? There's always Springbank 15 year old (My favorite distiller) and the 12 year old Cask Strength is also delicious. Just don't add as much water as you usually would with a Cask Strength, because Springbank 12 Yr is only a bit above 50% alcohol while most other Cask Strengths are in the high 50s - 60% alcohol, hence needing more water to cut.
> 
> Trust me, even with those absolutely incredible whiskeys that you and I have mentioned, you have not reached the pinnacle my friend. There's still Springbank 21 yr old, 25 yr old, 30 yr old, Laphroigh 20 & 30 yr, Ardbeg Corryvreckan (good luck finding that one too), Ardbeg Supernova, Ardbeg 1977, THEN... you get into your Port Ellen's, Caperdonich's (Distillery no longer around), Brora (another closed distillery) and many many many more.
> 
> I've been a single malt nut for over 20 years, and sometimes I feel I've just scratched the surface.
> 
> V


Hell yeah, single malt is a cut above, it really is. I think I might commit a mortal sin and open up a bottle of Supernova now that you've mentioned it, feeling a little crazy today and we're going night fishing later. Here's to hoping our laughter doesn't scare the fish, oh well though I probably paid less for this fishing pole of mine.


----------



## Lukecash12

Varick said:


> Right now drinking a Goose Island "Bourbon County" Stout. This stuff is impossible to find. My local liquor store just scored a case of it and is limiting to one bottle per customer. This may be the most delicious stout I have ever had in my life. I usually don't like beers over 9% alcohol because you start getting into the Barley Wine world, and I'm not a fan of barley wines.
> 
> But This stout is 14.2% alcohol and you barely realize it. It is just so dense with flavor and body. If only I could score a case of this stuff!
> 
> V


Hahahahaha, figures that you'd find brew snobs here at TC. When I'm on a budget I'll even drink natty daddys, they're just 99 cents for a 25 ounce can and once I'm good and buzzed the taste doesn't make so much difference, good flavor is what good chew is for ya city slickers!

Of course you don't always have to get buzzed either and in that case my last choice would be something like a natty daddy or mickey's malt liquor. God knows my stomach doesn't always agree that well with my overindulgent fishing trips any more.


----------



## Blake

Varick said:


> Of equal value to Talisker DE & Ardbeg Uigeadail? There's always Springbank 15 year old (My favorite distiller) and the 12 year old Cask Strength is also delicious. Just don't add as much water as you usually would with a Cask Strength, because Springbank 12 Yr is only a bit above 50% alcohol while most other Cask Strengths are in the high 50s - 60% alcohol, hence needing more water to cut.
> 
> Trust me, even with those absolutely incredible whiskeys that you and I have mentioned, you have not reached the pinnacle my friend. There's still Springbank 21 yr old, 25 yr old, 30 yr old, Laphroigh 20 & 30 yr, Ardbeg Corryvreckan (good luck finding that one too), Ardbeg Supernova, Ardbeg 1977, THEN... you get into your Port Ellen's, Caperdonich's (Distillery no longer around), Brora (another closed distillery) and many many many more.
> 
> I've been a single malt nut for over 20 years, and sometimes I feel I've just scratched the surface.
> 
> V


Hehe. I was being a bit facetious, but I'm elated it sparked such an informative post. Thanks, my friend. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Some dandy limited SM releases here, including Caol Ila 14, Talisker 35.

http://www.malts.com/index.php/en_g...n=search&attribute_name=-1&attribute_value=-1


----------



## Varick

Lukecash12 said:


> Hell yeah, single malt is a cut above, it really is. I think I might commit a mortal sin and open up a bottle of Supernova now that you've mentioned it, feeling a little crazy today and we're going night fishing later. Here's to hoping our laughter doesn't scare the fish, oh well though I probably paid less for this fishing pole of mine.


You have a bottle of Supernova??? Send me the address, I'll be right over! I'll bring the cigars (and the Springbank 21 yr old).



Lukecash12 said:


> Hahahahaha, figures that you'd find brew snobs here at TC. When I'm on a budget I'll even drink natty daddys, they're just 99 cents for a 25 ounce can and once I'm good and buzzed the taste doesn't make so much difference, good flavor is what good chew is for ya city slickers!
> 
> Of course you don't always have to get buzzed either and in that case my last choice would be something like a natty daddy or mickey's malt liquor. God knows my stomach doesn't always agree that well with my overindulgent fishing trips any more.


I never drink for effect, I only drink for flavor. There is only one exception which is my guilty pleasure when it comes to beer: On a hot summer day, after working in the yard and sweating my b#%%s off, (for me) there is nothing better than an ICE COLD Corona with a lime to quench my thirst.



Vaneyes said:


> Some dandy limited SM releases here, including Caol Ila 14, Talisker 35.
> 
> http://www.malts.com/index.php/en_g...n=search&attribute_name=-1&attribute_value=-1


Yeah, all I have to do is hit the lottery and they're all mine!!

V


----------



## Lukecash12

Varick said:


> You have a bottle of Supernova??? Send me the address, I'll be right over! I'll bring the cigars (and the Springbank 21 yr old).


Hahahaha, you actually remind me of a great story now that I come to think of it. Back when I was in my twenties I had this stalker lady at UOP that would follow me around. Eventually I asked her out and boy oh boy did we have a weird relationship. Sometimes I would tell her when the date was and what city I was going to. Then she would use her stalking superpowers to find me.

So I'll tell you that it's Manteca California, it's up to you to piece the rest together, lol. Of course the real question is: what kind of cigars are we talking about? I just love to roll my own there she is sitting there in my case and pining for whisky.



> I never drink for effect, I only drink for flavor. There is only one exception which is my guilty pleasure when it comes to beer: On a hot summer day, after working in the yard and sweating my b#%%s off, (for me) there is nothing better than an ICE COLD Corona with a lime to quench my thirst.


I won't hold it against you. As for me I just drink the good beers first! Then cheap 40s of miller aren't too bad. You'll have to forgive me as I go fishing two or three times a week and we don't always catch much (damned drought).


----------



## Kopachris

Yesterday, over the course of 10 hours: Two SN Pale Ales, a few fingers of Black Velvet Reserve (cheap Canadian whiskey), two glasses of red wine with dinner (that Little Penguin shiraz I'm fond of), and a glass of E&J brandy.

This morning: Strong (but not strong enough) coffee.


----------



## DamoX

Water here is called as "life-support water".


----------



## ptr

^^That is not far of what a Whisky is called in Gaelic; uisge beatha..

/ptr


----------



## Varick

Lukecash12 said:


> So I'll tell you that it's Manteca California, it's up to you to piece the rest together, lol. Of course the real question is: what kind of cigars are we talking about? I just love to roll my own there she is sitting there in my case and pining for whisky.


Well Unfortunately, I don't see myself getting to the Left Coast anytime soon (although I prefer Northern Cali over Southern), but let me know if you ever make it over to the East Coast anytime soon (NYC area - I'm just outside).

I usually smoke cubans (I belong to the biggest cigar society in the world - so we have a lot of ways of getting cubans into the country - and real ones at that, not counterfeits like 95% of cuban cigars I see here in The States), but there are some fine non-cubans like Padron MAduros, Ashton VSG's, Upmann's, La Flor Dominicana's that I smoke from time to time.

You roll your own cigars? I have to say Luke, you are one of the more intriguing characters here on TC. It would be nice to meet you one day, sit down have a cigar, a scotch (or two or three or four), and talk about a whole bunch of fascinating topics.

L'Chaim!

V


----------



## Blue Hour




----------



## hpowders

Mother's milk; rocks.


----------



## Blue Hour

Normally a Whisky drinker I'm going through a gin thing at the moment. ​


----------



## mirepoix

Finishing off the _big_ drink of water I got up to get for Ms. Thirsty McWhirters.


----------



## Levanda

SiegendesLicht said:


> In a communist state people won't have anything else to drink, I guess?
> 
> Just kidding, you know


Ah we in communist country we drunk plenty of Kvass, coffee and no doubt Vodka is included.


----------



## Varick

Blue Hour said:


>


Ahh, My favorite Gin!



Blue Hour said:


> Normally a Whisky drinker I'm going through a gin thing at the moment. ​


Funny you say that. I have been on a big gin exploration this summer myself. Found some nice ones and found some not so nice ones, and actually found a disgusting one that was rather expensive. It tasted like how stink bugs smell.

Anyway, now that the weather is cooling, I'll be going back to scotch and leave the gin till the next warm season. I've never had the Caorunn, nor even heard of it. I wonder if it is distributed here in the states. Blue Hour, are you in the USA or elsewhere? And how does it compare with Hendricks? Thx

V


----------



## GreenMamba

Canadian Club Small Batch 12 year old. It's their high end whiskey (mid-priced) and is good. Credit where credit is due.


----------



## Kopachris

Water... Because the casino gave me too many gin and tonics and now I just want to sleep.


----------



## Guest

Cheers me dears.


----------



## Celloman

blood (after all, I'm a vampire)


----------



## Cosmos

Now: The usual morning coffee, milk & sugar

Later: For Thanksgiving my sister is going to make some kind of apple cider/whiskey/champagne punch, then I'm going to drink enough pinot noir to help put me in a food coma


----------



## Sloe

I drink coffee.


----------



## Flamme

Plain tap water. Be4 bed


----------



## gHeadphone

A nice cup of tea, tiny splash of milk.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Evan Williams Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey - because I don't want to feel things...just kidding. I felt a beer as my night cap was a little too caloric, and have sought something a little more straight and relaxing.


----------



## Pugg

A nice cup of strong tea, splash of milk. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

St. Bernardus Abt 12.

Strange how our tastes change. There was a time when Belgian beers such as this represented a certain pinnacle in beer for me. Now, having not drunk one in ages, it seems all too malty and cloying.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Yum.........


----------



## EricABQ

Two fingers of Wild Turkey 101 neat.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> St. Bernardus Abt 12.
> 
> Strange how our tastes change. There was a time when Belgian beers such as this represented a certain pinnacle in beer for me. Now, having not drunk one in ages, it seems all too malty and cloying.
> 
> View attachment 81878


The majority of these new breweries which use American hops - at least amongst those I've tried - are extremely bitter with those grapefruit-citrus flavours predominating. They're nice enough, but if I drink something like Marston's Old Empire IPA it's got both hops and malt notes. It's called "balance"!


----------



## Guest

BALANCE?!?!?!!! Get away with you man!!!!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

OK, keep drinking your fermented grapefruit essence, then!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Adam's ale.


----------



## Guest

Adam not like it then?

Hang on, that's not wine.


----------



## Dr Johnson

The H[SUB]2[/SUB] is perfectly balanced by the O.


----------



## Guest

If this carries on I might have to open the bottle of Prosecco that our company's new owners gave us. The *****.


----------



## Wandering

decaffeinated coffee


----------



## Pugg




----------



## TurnaboutVox

Tanzanian Fairtrade tea, as usual with a spot of skimmed milk. Mrs. Vox brought this back from the regular Fairtrade market held at a local church. 

Still rehydrating after an evening of fermented grapefruit essences (and a fine oatmeal stout) with student son yesterday.


----------



## opus55

Irish breakfast tea, earl grey, milk tea and chamomile. I'm tasting my recent purchases on this sunny morning.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Tanzanian Fairtrade tea, as usual with a spot of skimmed milk. Mrs. Vox brought this back from the regular Fairtrade market held at a local church.
> 
> Still rehydrating after an evening of fermented grapefruit essences (and a fine oatmeal stout) with student son yesterday.


Tonight I'm going with some black water that tastes of logs.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Yesterday I sampled two IPAs (golden) and an American ruby IPA (deep red) as well as the afore mentioned stout. The three IPAs were very nice, hop-packed and citrussy, but actually they tasted pretty nearly identical. Now, the bar was very busy and I was sending young Vox up to choose and collect, so I don't know the breweries and ales we were drinking but I'd guess they were all made using cascade hops or something very similar. The stout, black water that tastes of twigs or not, was completely different and a welcome contrast to the currently fashionable modern style.

I rest my case, m'lud. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Case dismissed, my black water is Buxton Rain Shadow, a peach of a stout.


----------



## GreenMamba

Château des Aladeres 2012, a $10 bottle that seems an extraordinary bargain to me.


----------



## Pugg

Breakfast tea dark ,sugar and milk:tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Cold, stewed tea I left too long in the pot because I got distracted browsing the community forum.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Steaming hot Assam, black, one sugar.


----------



## bestellen

Thorntons Chocolate Liqueur.
On the rocks.


----------



## hpowders

Green Tea for my poor enlarged prostate. Supposed to be good. ¿Quién sabe?


----------



## PJaye

Cranberry juice. I like that it has a bit of tangy kick to it, but it isn't really citrusy. Sometimes I do feel like a coffee this late, but really shouldn't -that doesn't always stop me. No more coffee tonight though.


----------



## EricABQ

Old Pulteney 12 Year Old.

Drinkable single malts under $50 are getting rarer by the day, but this one is very satisfying at that price point. 

Would be perfect with just a touch of peat smoke flavor, but still very good.


----------



## Pugg

Fresh squeezed orange juice :tiphat:


----------



## Wandering

^ They have those bags of little, easy to peel oranges in all the grocery stores now but my lazy favorite has always been oj, preferably with lots of pulp.


----------



## Stirling

Decaf Earl Grey


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Glen Moray Speyside single malt scotch whisky, straight. It was recommended at my local spirits shop, and I found it to be quite good.


----------



## Pugg

Early morning tea :tiphat:


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Ezra Brooks Kentucky straight bourbon in a glass with a little ice.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Assam. Black, one sugar.


----------



## hpowders

^^^Except for the sugar, I completely concur.


----------



## hpowders

I just had my last strong black coffee, no sugar, placing me on maximum alert to deftly parry all takers on my many posts over the last month or so.

Actually, I seem to be waiting for such for at least the last month or so....


----------



## Dr Johnson

I have moved on from Assam to claret.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dr Johnson said:


> I have moved on from Assam to claret.


A seamless transition, I hope?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Seamless but not immediate.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dr Johnson said:


> Seamless but not immediate.


You disappoint me, Sir. I had imagined a dissipated lifestyle, the decision to move on from tea to claret entirely according to your careless whim...

For myself - Peaberry coffee from Tanzania, freshly ground, black, strong and unsweetened. It will fortify me for my evening's work.


----------



## Dr Johnson

TurnaboutVox said:


> You disappoint me, Sir. I had imagined a dissipated lifestyle, *the decision to move on from tea to claret entirely according to your careless whim...*.


Well, not tonight, at any rate.


----------



## GreenMamba

Dr Johnson said:


> I have moved on from Assam to claret.


One sugar in the claret as well?


----------



## Pugg

Morning tea, strong, milk and a little sugar


----------



## Dr Johnson

GreenMamba said:


> One sugar in the claret as well?


What an extraordinary idea!


----------



## Pugg

Nice cup of tea


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> I have moved on from Assam to claret.


Like Mozart modulating from c Minor to E Flat Major.....smoooooooooth!


----------



## Figleaf

Red vin de pays from Carcassonne, on BOGOF at Carrefour. Lovely stuff from the lovely South. Posting somewhat under the influence, but plenty of time for sobriety in England.


----------



## hpowders

I'm taking medicine that can make me drowsy and alcohol can intensify that effect, so nothing but coffee and water for me-just like in state prison.


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> I'm taking medicine that can make me drowsy and alcohol can intensify that effect, so nothing but coffee and water for me-just like in state prison.


Do they not serve tea in state prisons?


----------



## Poppy Popsicle

Listrac, white and red.


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Do they not serve tea in state prisons?


Yes. It's part of the punishment.


----------



## Jos

Château Camplong, 2014 Corbières

Seriously on sale at my local winedealer, a blend of almost every known grape variety. Nice and smooth. A twelve bottle-gamble that I don't regret.


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Do they not serve tea in state prisons?


Do they not have workhouses?


----------



## seven four

Bit of coffee in the morning, sometimes tea. I didn't really drink coffee until 10 years ago...other than that, rarely diet soda. It's all about the caffeine.


----------



## Bayreuth

Darjeeling tea for me, please


----------



## hpowders

Today like all days, 8 ounces of strong French Roast, black, no sugar. Three times a day.


----------



## Pugg

Milk on this moment, (with a cheese sandwich)


----------



## Bayreuth

Fish soup :lol:


----------



## clara s

I take a nice martini glass chilled in the freezer...

In a shaker, I put 20ml cointreau or triple sec, 10ml lemon or lime juice,
20ml cranberry juice, 40ml vodka

and shake them with ice... (not stirred)

I put it in the martini glass and decorate with a thin orange twist

veeeeery refreshing


what am I drinking?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

clara s said:


> what am I drinking?


Not being a cocktail drinker, I don't know, clara s, but it sounds quite enticing.

I've been sharing a bottle of vegan Grüner Veltliner at dinner with the family, before daughter Voxette returns to London tomorrow after her Easter visit _chez nous_.


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> Not being a cocktail drinker, I don't know, clara s, but it sounds quite enticing.
> 
> I've been sharing a bottle of vegan Grüner Veltliner at dinner with the family, before daughter Voxette returns to London tomorrow after her Easter visit _chez nous_.


try it TV, it's quite famous

I won't tell you the name yet, in case somebody from New York, drinks it in clubs and knows it hahaha

so you had a family reunion for Easter? did Voxette bring you any new tea flavour from London?


----------



## hpowders

A Manhattan obviously.


----------



## clara s

no, the Manhattan is made with whiskey, sweet vermouth and bitters...

try once more, then we will have a crash - course in cocktails


----------



## hpowders

I don't know. A Cosmopolitan?


----------



## clara s

well done

A Cosmo for signor hpowders...


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> well done
> 
> A Cosmo for signor hpowders...


That's not something I would normally order but it sounds intoxicatingly delicious.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

clara s said:


> try it TV, it's quite famous
> 
> I won't tell you the name yet, in case somebody from New York, drinks it in clubs and knows it hahaha
> 
> so you had a family reunion for Easter? *did Voxette bring you any new tea flavour from London*?


Sadly not, clara s, but yes, we've had a very nice long weekend with our children who have more or less flown the parental nest.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Grant's blended scotch whisky. Quite a surprise for a bottom of the shelf scotch.


----------



## Pugg

Bayreuth said:


> Fish soup :lol:


I had more fish soup in your country then anywhere else in my life.
My parents own a property in Sitges, there's a restaurant that serves the best.:tiphat:

On topic; Fresh squees orange juice


----------



## kartikeys

Currently, milk with cocoa. While trying not to second guess myself.


----------



## Pugg

Tea, strong white :cheers:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Tea. Darjeeling. No milk, one sugar.


----------



## CDs

Wild Cherry Pepsi


----------



## Figleaf

Special Highland Light Tea from Rwanda, very tasty. A bit posher than my usual brew, which would be supermarket own brand loose black tea. My parents got it in a Christmas hamper, and they gave it to me because they only drink PG Tips teabags- bleurgh!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Had a coffee this morning, as usual. Don't ask, I don't know what type.


----------



## Vaneyes

Aquafina bottled water. The Taste of Purity.


----------



## Pugg

Strong coffee latte


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> Strong coffee latte


The perfect wake up for a composer with waking up issues!


----------



## dieter

Bests Great Western Victoria Bin 0 Shiraz, 2013.


----------



## kartikeys

Tea with lemongrass. Hope to find good recipes for lemon tea - with lemongrass.


----------



## Pugg

Strong tea with a bit of sugar and milk .


----------



## Belowpar

I don't even like Champagne, but after Ireland's rugby results yesterday I forced a couple of glasses down.


----------



## Harmonie

Sparkling water with Black Cherry flavoring, unsweetened.

Trying my best to cut back on pop. Sparkling water is helping.


----------



## Belowpar

Seems like the second Glass of Champagne was premature. 

I accept full responsibility and will be drinking Guinness this weekend.


Seems like the en primeur crop is promising.


----------



## dieter

Maranges, Premier Cru LaFussiere, B. Bachelet e Fils, 1999.
It's not great.


----------



## Marinera

Spiced apple tea with the teaspoon of honey. Taylors. Very nice.


----------



## Strange Magic

On a hot summer day, for me the choice is between orangeade and a root beer float w. vanilla ice cream. Or maybe an ultra-spicy Bloody Mary to gain a clearer perspective.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Strange Magic said:


> On a hot summer day, for me the choice is between orangeade and *a root beer float w. vanilla ice cream.* Or maybe an ultra-spicy Bloody Mary to gain a clearer perspective.


You put ice cream in your beer?


----------



## GreenMamba

Dr Johnson said:


> You put ice cream in your beer?


Root beer isn't beer.


----------



## Dr Johnson

GreenMamba said:


> Root beer isn't beer.


I know. I pretended that it was for comic effect.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Guest

I did Wiki it and although it's usually non-alcofrolic it can be alcofrolic.

Still sounds like Marstons though.


----------



## GreenMamba

dogen said:


> I did Wiki it and although it's usually non-alcofrolic it can be alcofrolic.
> 
> Still sounds like Marstons though.


Had to go to the urban dictionary to look up alcofrolic.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Alcofrolics

I'm really losing the plot of this thread.


----------



## Dr Johnson

GreenMamba said:


> Had to go to the urban dictionary to look up alcofrolic.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Alcofrolics
> 
> *I'm really loosing the plot of this thread.*


Sho am I. It'sh the drink.


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> Had to go to the urban dictionary to look up alcofrolic.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Alcofrolics
> 
> I'm really loosing the plot of this thread.


Please don't confuse me with someone hip and trendy! I just meant it as a silly way of saying alcoholic, that urban dictionary def is new to me.


----------



## Barbebleu

Glen Moray single malt. Nice!


----------



## ldiat

a "Bobby Burns"


----------



## Vaneyes

Diet Coke w/o caffeine.


----------



## Pugg

Fresh squeezed orange juice .


----------



## Guest

View attachment 86060


Springhead Brewery
Sweetlips.

Pale ale. Dry, slightly sweet, floral.


----------



## Dedalus

I'm drinking Mcrokmick's vodka out of the bottle because why not.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dedalus said:


> I'm drinking *Mcrokmick's* vodka out of the bottle because why not.


That might be seen to supply the answer as to "why not"...


----------



## Pugg

Nice strong white tea .


----------



## znapschatz

Coffee; no cream, no sugar. That and beer is what I mostly drink. And water. Sometimes fruit juice. But right now, coffee.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A very weak multi-salt solution in dihydrogen oxide.


----------



## aleazk

Coke.

Diet Coke. No caffeine. 

No gas.

No cola.

Just water.


----------



## clara s

proposing B52 for a change to tea and coffee

cocktail with Kahlua, Baileys and Grand Marnier or Cointreau

served in a shot glass

cheers


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> proposing B52 for a change to tea and coffee
> 
> cocktail with Kahlua, Baileys and Grand Marnier or Cointreau
> 
> served in a shot glass
> 
> cheers


How can a shot glass hold all that? You need an eyedropper to put in each of the 3 ingredients?

Anyhow, count me in!!! Sounds intoxicating (no pun intended).


----------



## Vaneyes

V & T with a lime wedge. Cheers!


----------



## Pugg

Fresh squeezed orange juice.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> How can a shot glass hold all that? You need an eyedropper to put in each of the 3 ingredients?
> 
> Anyhow, count me in!!! Sounds intoxicating (no pun intended).


you will be punished for doubting the bartender's knowledge hahaha

3 layers of liqueur, separately arranged

just beautiful sight

your drink is being prepared


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> V & T with a lime wedge. Cheers!


can I change lime with a grapefruit slice?

cheers Vaneyes


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> A very weak multi-salt solution in dihydrogen oxide.


do they serve it in chemists, doc?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> you will be punished for doubting the bartender's knowledge hahaha
> 
> 3 layers of liqueur, separately arranged
> 
> just beautiful sight
> 
> your drink is being prepared


Thank you, clara s! It really does sound like a nice drink!

I wonder, if I put some in my gas tank, would my car's acceleration be thrillingly boosted?


----------



## Pugg

Hot chocolate milk .


----------



## Judith

Coffee anytime!! My doctor one day is going to tell me off for drinking too much lol.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> you will be punished for doubting the bartender's knowledge hahaha
> 
> 3 layers of liqueur, separately arranged
> 
> just beautiful sight
> 
> your drink is being prepared


After gazing at one of my shot glasses for a while, I have made a judgment call:

There is enough volume in the glass in which if I pour the recipe of clara s, within 10 minutes or so of consumation of said recipe, I should feel no pain.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

clara s said:


> do they serve it in chemists, doc?


Widely available at participating taps / faucets. No prescription required!


----------



## Merl

Right now, a pint of Strongbow cider. I iz classy. Half term starts tomorrow up here in Chillyjockoland. Cant bloody wait.


----------



## Vaneyes

Diet Coke sans cafeine.


----------



## Pugg

Nice strong white tea


----------



## TxllxT

At present we're staying in the east of Moravia, where Radegast is the local beer. Both the premium and draught beer have the kind of bitterness of which the Czech know the secret. "Život je hořký. Bohudík. Radegast" Life is bitter, thanks to Radegast (the god of beer).


----------



## Flamme

Very tasty black coffee...


----------



## hpowders

Flamme said:


> Very tasty black coffee...


I live for good strong black coffee. Every time I find a good café that makes it, it's usually 4-6 hours by plane from where I live.


----------



## motoboy

Heading over to Vito's Pizza for Peroni Rossa and a white pie.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Punk IPA now


----------



## starthrower

Too much coffee, man!


----------



## JACE

After a long, busy day, I'm enjoying an iced tea spiked with a generous supplement of Appleton's rum.


----------



## Flamme

hpowders said:


> I live for good strong black coffee. Every time I find a good café that makes it, it's usually 4-6 hours by plane from where I live.


We usually make it ourselves, buying freshly grinded, with a Real scent and taste!!!


----------



## Pugg

A glass of nice milk.


----------



## Jos

Allright, you abstinent lot, no posting since october 2016. 
I'm still a fan of the affordable Italians and not ashamed to say so 

This primitivo is super smooth even straight from the cellar. A wee bit on the sweet side.
Still, too bad that this is one of those "one offs" in the rack, but there will be others....

:cheers::cheers:


free screen capture


----------



## Pugg

I always drinking milk with my lunch .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Moonshine filtered thru a sock


----------



## Jos

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Moonshine filtered thru a sock


Not a RHCP sock, I hope


----------



## Merl

Paintstripper. It's been a tough day.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jos said:


> Not a RHCP sock, I hope


Ewwwe no, just a sock puppet!


----------



## Guest

Brew by Numbers
21 14
Pale ale

Bottle-conditioned
Unfiltered, unfined, unpasteurised, unbelievable

Citra & Motueka hops

Crisp, grapefruity, citrussy


----------



## Merl

Right now, a Tanqueray Export Strength gin and Tonic. Small slice of pink grapefruit and even thinner slice of orange. I is classy!


----------



## JeffD

Fresh out of fresh lemon. Will have to improvise.

Corpse Reviver No. 2

Goes well with Mahler's Seventh Symphony, especially the mandolin part.


----------



## Guest

JeffD said:


> View attachment 100728
> 
> 
> Fresh out of fresh lemon. Will have to improvise.
> 
> Corpse Reviver No. 2
> 
> Goes well with Mahler's Seventh Symphony, especially the mandolin part.


Ha ha, I see you have a cat that takes the photos too!
My solution was to take a landscape rather than a portrait shot. Then it came out the right way (but I'd drunk most of the beer by then.....).


----------



## eugeneonagain

PG Tips, with fresh milk.


----------



## JeffD

Merl said:


> Right now, a Tanqueray Export Strength gin and Tonic. Small slice of pink grapefruit and even thinner slice of orange. I is classy!


I was a Tanqueray fan. A mediocre fan at best, but when gin was called for that's what I got.

I was recently introduced to Hendricks, and it is my present steady. Puppy love at first but I think we are in this for the long haul.


----------



## Merl

JeffD said:


> I was a Tanqueray fan. A mediocre fan at best, but when gin was called for that's what I got.
> 
> I was recently introduced to Hendricks, and it is my present steady. Puppy love at first but I think we are in this for the long haul.


Standard Tanqueray is ok but the export strength is much nicer. I like lots of different gins. Always drink Hendricks with tonic and a slice of cucumber. Nice gin. Whitley Neil is another lovely gin.


----------



## Pugg

Tea, strong with milk .


----------



## Dr Johnson

Tea, strong without milk.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Tea, strong with Vodka. a Plotariat Bolshi drink


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trippel espresso


----------



## eugeneonagain

Dr Johnson said:


> Tea, strong without milk.


Why oh why oh why?

- Disgusted of Tunbridge Wells.


----------



## JeffD

Merl said:


> Standard Tanqueray is ok but the export strength is much nicer. I like lots of different gins. Always drink Hendricks with tonic and a slice of cucumber. Nice gin. Whitley Neil is another lovely gin.


I tried a gin I really loved, and found out it was Tanqueray No. 10, which again, was much better than the Tanqueray I was used to.


----------



## JeffD

Merl said:


> Standard Tanqueray is ok but the export strength is much nicer. I like lots of different gins. Always drink Hendricks with tonic and a slice of cucumber. Nice gin. Whitley Neil is another lovely gin.


I tried a gin I really loved, and found out it was Tanqueray No. 10, which again, was much better than the Tanqueray I was used to.


----------



## Pugg

eugeneonagain said:


> Why oh why oh why?
> 
> - Disgusted of Tunbridge Wells.


Because I like it, thank you very much.


----------



## Guest

Beet Kvass.


----------



## Taplow

JeffD said:


> I tried a gin I really loved, and found out it was Tanqueray No. 10, which again, was much better than the Tanqueray I was used to.


The only gin I drink these days is Monkey 47. I don't ever want to drink anything else.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Tea, mug, 1. Builders. Milk, no sugar.

Right, now I'm... _ready to moderate!!!!!_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Coffee with a tea bag infusion (just dip the tea bag in a couple of times) - good tip if some one is asking you to make endless cups of coffee. Eg my younger sister (who became opera singer- hence my dislike of opera) and never asked me to make coffee ever again - 30 yeats later I still don't make coffee at family functions........


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Coffee with a tea bag infusion (just dip the tea bag in a couple of times) - good tip if some one is asking you to make endless cups of coffee. Eg my younger sister (who became opera singer- hence my dislike of opera) and never asked me to make coffee ever again - 30 yeats later I still don't make coffee at family functions........


I despise you with all my heart.

On a lighter note, I was at my partner's parents house once and her father got me a mug of tea. I'd asked for a coffee though. He took the mug back to the kitchen and returned with, ostensibly, a mug of coffee. I swear he'd just put some coffee granules into the tea. Anyway, no harm done because next time they came to ours, I topped that. :devil:


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Tea, mug, 1. Builders. Milk, no sugar.
> 
> Right, now I'm... _ready to moderate!!!!!_


God I love it when you get assertive.


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Coffee with a tea bag infusion (just dip the tea bag in a couple of times) - good tip if some one is asking you to make endless cups of coffee. Eg my younger sister (who became opera singer- hence my dislike of opera) and never asked me to make coffee ever again - 30 yeats later I still don't make coffee at family functions........


You are a bad man!


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> I despise you with all my heart.
> 
> On a lighter note, I was at my partner's parents house once and her father got me a mug of tea. I'd asked for a coffee though. He took the mug back to the kitchen and returned with, ostensibly, a mug of coffee. I swear he'd just put some coffee granules into the tea. Anyway, no harm done because next time they came to ours, *I topped that*. :devil:


Pray tell.


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> Pray tell.


I can say no more than it involved an almond croissant.


----------



## Guest

The horror!! 

Quite clearly 'almond croissant' is code for something despicable.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just opened a Glenmorangie Highland single malt whisky! Really nice


----------



## JeffD

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I just opened a Glenmorangie Highland single malt whisky! Really nice


Yessir. That makes an evening.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ...30 yeats later I still don't make coffee at family functions........


Congratulations, your family is the only one I know of who measures time in anglo-irish poets...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

yeah Yeats Yeast the best English Ale Yeast


----------



## eugeneonagain

I actually don't like whisk(e)y. It's horrible stuff talked up by people for no good reason. It smells awful.

Two experiences I remember:

Stopping off at my piano teacher's house one Christmas eve in the '90s and his father pouring out a sherry glass full of whisky - and I mean right to the rim - and watching me to make sure I drank it. I was sick in the back garden in the rose bushes less than half an hour later.

Being invited to a new year party five years ago by my soon-to-be-girlfriend, where I knew no-one and sat nearly all night talking to a German girl. As the party wound down she went and brought back several bottles and insisted I try them all whilst explaining the finer points of whisky appreciation. She seemed to grow less attractive the drunker I got, which is the opposite of what is supposed to happen.

Whisky! Pah!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ You gotta try it with a Cigar


----------



## Guest

eugeneonagain said:


> I actually don't like whisk(e)y. It's horrible stuff talked up by people for no good reason. It smells awful.
> 
> Two experiences I remember:
> 
> Stopping off at my piano teacher's house one Christmas eve in the '90s and his father pouring out a sherry glass full of whisky - and I mean right to the rim - and watching me to make sure I drank it. I was sick in the back garden in the rose bushes less than half an hour later.
> 
> Being invited to a new year party five years ago by my soon-to-be-girlfriend, where I knew no-one and sat nearly all night talking to a German girl. As the party wound down she went and brought back several bottles and insisted I try them all whilst explaining the finer points of whisky appreciation. She seemed to grow less attractive the drunker I got, which is the opposite of what is supposed to happen.
> 
> Whisky! Pah!


Those both sound like perfect examples of how to put someone off something for life.

I enjoy a glass of whisky on occasion, but I shall not waste our time trying to talk it up for no good reason.


----------



## JeffD

I used to drink beer. Then I was diagnosed with diabetes. Beer is very very carby, while alcohol itself has no glycemic effect, for me anyway. So whisky came into my life.

Alternative explanation:

I used to drink beer. But I found at jam sessions it was a real disruption to have to get up and pee all the time. Whisky was the solution - same benefits, less liquid.


----------



## Pyotr

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Coffee with a tea bag infusion (just dip the tea bag in a couple of times) - good tip if some one is asking you to make endless cups of coffee. Eg my younger sister (who became opera singer- hence my dislike of opera) and never asked me to make coffee ever again - 30 yeats later I still don't make coffee at family functions........


I like putting a couple shots of tea in my coffee. Makes it taste smoother. Does that make me a bad man too?


----------



## JeffD

Pyotr said:


> I like putting a couple shots of tea in my coffee. Makes it taste smoother. Does that make me a bad man too?


Only if you make it for people without telling them.


----------



## Taplow

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I just opened a Glenmorangie Highland single malt whisky! Really nice


Jeg savner Vinmonopolet, men ikke prisene!

For those who don't speak Norwegian: "I miss the (Norwegian) wine monopoly, but not the prices!"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Taplow said:


> Jeg savner Vinmonopolet, men ikke prisene!
> 
> For those who don't speak Norwegian: "I miss the (Norwegian) wine monopoly, but not the prices!"


Don't worry! There is always the boat from Sandefjord to Strömstad! TAX-FREE MAN!!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Meantime Brewing London Pale Ale, 4.3%

Nice mix of American Casvade / Centennial and Kentish Goldings hops, refreshing and citrussy without being too aggressive.

Accompanied a shepherd's pie rather nicely.


----------



## Marinera

Chamomile tea with honey and lemon.

This serves as a proof that you can get me to drink just about anything if it's with lemon and honey. I never drank chamomile teas before, but with lemon and honey it's very nice acctually. Before I always found the taste of chamomile tea so revolting, I couldn't even manage a sip without gaging. I've revised my opinion.


----------



## JeffD

OK right this very moment, this very heavenly moment:

Hendricks Gin and tonic, (with cucumber garnish).

Erinmore Flake smoldering in my churchwarden.

Avi Avital playing something achingly beautiful on the stereo, some piece I have never heard before.

Heavy rain outside soon turning to snow.

Plenty of coffee on hand.

Oh, and most important, a friend visiting, who "gets it".


----------



## JeffD

I heard that a friend of mine has just started to get some success as an artist, a painter, world wide. Things are suddenly clicking. 

He sent me a picture of his first car. He is so happy. So I am drinking to him.


----------



## Guest

TAPLOW-INSPIRED POST​
Torrside Brewing
Molten Universe
India Red Ale

Goes well with Debussy, Chopin and Liszt.


----------



## Pugg

Your blood, chilled, shaken and not stirred.


----------



## Guest

Guinness
Extra Stout









What can I say? It's a beer.


----------



## Guest

Buxton/Omnipollo
Yellow Belly
Imperial Stout


----------



## Taplow




----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> TAPLOW-INSPIRED POST​
> Torrside Brewing
> Molten Universe
> India Red Ale
> 
> Goes well with Debussy, Chopin and Liszt.
> 
> View attachment 100930


I misread that as "Goes well with Debussy, Chopin and Lust."


----------



## Dr Johnson

Claret. .


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Claret


Pithy __________


----------



## JeffD

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ You gotta try it with a Cigar


Its true. Very true.


----------



## JeffD

JeffD said:


> I used to drink beer. Then I was diagnosed with diabetes. Beer is very very carby, while alcohol itself has no glycemic effect, for me anyway. So whisky came into my life.
> 
> Alternative explanation:
> 
> I used to drink beer. But I found at jam sessions it was a real disruption to have to get up and pee all the time. Whisky was the solution - same benefits, less liquid.


So my third alternative explanation. I figured out that beer was a lot of liquid. I mean that no matter how much I might have liked it, when I was full, I was full. Wine or club soda with dinner, coffee afterwards, and there is just not enough room for liquid volume of beer I might have wanted to drink. I had to wait until I was genuinely thirsty.

Whisky is much smaller volume. And is best sipped slowly. I don't have to take into account the F.\..|../.E status of my stomach. Just how I feel at the moment about having a drink. Much much easier. Much less hassle.


----------



## Guest

JeffD said:


> So my third alternative explanation. I figured out that beer was a lot of liquid. I mean that no matter how much I might have liked it, when I was full, I was full. Wine or club soda with dinner, coffee afterwards, and there is just not enough room for liquid volume of beer I might have wanted to drink. I had to wait until I was genuinely thirsty.
> 
> Whisky is much smaller volume. And is best sipped slowly. I don't have to take into account the F.\..|../.E status of my stomach. Just how I feel at the moment about having a drink. Much much easier. Much less hassle.


This is simply just poor planning.

Remember to ask yourself: Later on, will I regret eating this meal?


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Pithy __________


Actually it was rather good.


----------



## Guest

Alcohol free beers.


----------



## Tennessee Dave

Music, good bourbon and a fine cigar...Life is good.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'll be having two or three pints of this later to get the ball rolling - it really is a thumper of a beer.


----------



## Capeditiea

Soda. :3


----------



## Guest

Mikkeller 
Weird Weather 
New England style hazy IPA

Magnificent beer, with just 0.5% alcohol. From a Danish brewery in cahoots with De Proef Brouwerij of Belgium. With all the weird weather, it seems appropriate.









(OK so I poured it badly!)


----------



## KenOC

I am sipping brandy, neat, from a glass double-walled coffee cup. And getting fired up and making argumentative posts about the great fraud Feldman.


----------



## Captainnumber36

A Samuel Adams Rebel IPA. I love their beer!


----------



## Captainnumber36

KenOC said:


> I am sipping brandy, neat, from a glass double-walled coffee cup. And getting fired up and making argumentative posts about the great fraud Feldman.


You are going to upset Fred! That's his favorite composer. I enjoy Brandy too!


----------



## KenOC

Captainnumber36 said:


> You are going to upset Fred! That's his favorite composer. I enjoy Brandy too!


I already upset him.


----------



## Joe B

I'm hooked on this stuff.


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> I'm hooked on this stuff.


But always in a glass bottle.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Joe B said:


> I'm hooked on this stuff.


I love water, seriously! Nothing refreshes thirst quite like it.


----------



## Score reader




----------



## Varick

dogen said:


> Buxton/Omnipollo
> Yellow Belly
> Imperial Stout
> 
> View attachment 101184


I love stouts. I have never heard of this one. Who makes it, and where is it from? Thank you.



Tennessee Dave said:


> Music, good bourbon and a fine cigar...Life is good.


I like your style Dave. That's a nice dram and a nice smoke.

V


----------



## philoctetes

Home made kombucha mixed with Pellegrino and a splash of Red Bull, on ice.


----------



## LezLee

Earlier, an old favourite - Jacktone Ranch Merlot. A beautiful Californian wine. I first got it in a mixed case from the supermarket and took it with me to my friend’s house when I stayed the night. We both loved it immediately and now buy it whenever it’s on special offer.
Recommended!


----------



## Sloe

Dworek vodka and coffee.
They don't sell alcohol over 3,5 % on sundays here so I bought a bottle yesterday in case.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Brooklyn East IPA! Yippy-yey  Today we went to Sweden to shop, as Norwegians do all the time. It's cheaper, and we get tax free on the ferry. It's called "Harry-handel". In Sweden I bought a six-pack of IPA from New York! It's awesome, going to have one more


----------



## Sloe

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Brooklyn East IPA! Yippy-yey  Today we went to Sweden to shop, as Norwegians do all the time. It's cheaper, and we get tax free on the ferry. It's called "Harry-handel". In Sweden I bought a six-pack of IPA from New York! It's awesome, going to have one more


Norway the Sweden of Sweden.
Have because of vacation been on a drinking binge of 2,8 % beer. Much cheaper than anything else and I just don´t have energy to go to liquor store.


----------



## Norman Gunston

Dehyrated water


----------



## atsizat

I am drinking tea at this very moment.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Origins of my preferred drink precedes Baroque and renaissance , my preferred music period.

Mead

https://www.lymebaywinery.co.uk/mead/traditional-mead


----------



## Totenfeier

Taylor's of Harrogate Organic Chamomile Herbal tea.


----------



## Marinera

Chamomile tea too here - teapigs- with honey and lemon. Once despised, but nowdays a staple in my teacup


----------



## Joe B

One of my students gave me a gift last year: gunpowder green tea. It is fabulous. My consumption of black teas and herbal teas have been cut in half, replaced with gunpowder, dragonwell and jasmine green tea along with some matcha and sencha. I add about 1/2 a teaspoon of organic honey to a large tea mug (10-12oz). Good stuff! [I save coffee for weekend brunch]


----------



## LezLee

Totenfeier said:


> Taylor's of Harrogate Organic Chamomile Herbal tea.


Taylor's of Harrogate 'After Dark' coffee (strength 5). Very nice.
My sister lives in Harrogate and the Yorkshire Tea/Bettys/Taylor's factory is in the next road, producing yummy smells!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sloe said:


> Norway the Sweden of Sweden.
> Have because of vacation been on a drinking binge of 2,8 % beer. Much cheaper than anything else and I just don´t have energy to go to liquor store.


That sounds like some boring beer...  Suddenly saw this post, didn't know you kind of tagged me. Beer is good! I still have som San Miguel from that trip, 5,4 %. Had 2 just now


----------



## Dorsetmike

Methinks a glass of mead will go down nicely.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Haven't tasted mead for years. I think there's a farm not too far away that makes it but I'm told it's not cheap.

In other news, one of my two locals has stopped selling my favourite beer in there - just as well that the two guest ales are often up to snuff as I'm not a great fan of the two other regular ones.


----------



## Merl

Last night i finished off a bottle of Jawbox gin. Not bad but Portobello Road is much nicer.


----------



## Sloe

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> That sounds like some boring beer...  Suddenly saw this post, didn't know you kind of tagged me. Beer is good! I still have som San Miguel from that trip, 5,4 %. Had 2 just now


Not booring. There is no alcohol tax on it so it is much cheaper than stronger beers.


----------



## Guest

I've been drinking sparkling Highland Spring water.


----------



## CnC Bartok

A pint of Staropramen.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

What am I drinking? 
With Brexit and Trump, not nearly enough.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Didn't think about that. Need some water!


----------



## Ingélou

poco a poco said:


> I've been drinking sparkling Highland Spring water.


Aha - just what I like, and am drinking now.


----------



## starthrower

Pat Fairlea said:


> What am I drinking?
> With Brexit and Trump, not nearly enough.


The American political circus is so absurd, I don't need to drink anymore. Now if I only didn't have think anymore!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Hot apple cider.


----------



## Joe B

Dragonwell Green Tea:










edit: lightly sweetened with some Russian bee honey (wild flower) from a friend of my wife.


----------



## Vronsky

Stinging Nettle Tea.


----------



## philoctetes

Today a neighbor needed help to haul two bales of hay to her stable. It was an easy way to spend an hour out of the house this morning and I got to meet her horse Primo. A vivid trip through the October 2018 firestorm path was also part of the bargain. For my service I received a dozen fresh eggs and tonight I'm having fresh chilled egg nog... the first of the holidays...


----------



## Room2201974

Robert Pickett said:


> A pint of Staropramen.


On tap, one of the world's greatest beers! It's the best lager I've ever had!:cheers:


----------



## LezLee

Robert Pickett said:


> A pint of Staropramen.


Sounds like an antibiotic


----------



## Dorsetmike

Currently supping a glass of strawberry flavoured milk with my mid-day snack, this evening will either be mead, or maybe some alcoholic ginger beer.

I have some advocaat to pour over the Christmas pud, can't be bothered with brandy butter and custard don't seem right, just pour on the advocaat, also goes well in the mince pies, lift the top and pour it in. Any left give to the ladies to make snowballs with (advocaat and lemonade)


----------



## Room2201974

LezLee said:


> Sounds like an antibiotic


It is! The perfect antibiotic for beer fever!


----------



## senza sordino

A glass of South African Chenin blanc. I typically buy this brand as I like Chenin blanc, and wines from South Africa are cheaper here. Alcohol is highly taxed here. You can't buy a bottle of imported or domestic for less than about $11 Canadian a bottle. Here on the west coast we have a provincial liquor board and provincial liquor stores. Heavily regulated is alcohol here. The few private shops still have to buy from the provincial distribution branch.


----------



## starthrower

Too much coffee, man!


----------



## Larkenfield

In the near future, I foresee a nice glass of ordinary_ vin rouge_ for a bit of fun and relaxation. It's also supposed to be compatible with my blood type and supposedly good for the circulation in the brain. Either that or it's a chance to get a Sibelian buzz and burn unfinished or lousy scores in the fireplace with a sober friend watching.


----------



## Eramire156

Choices, choices, our haul from Kentucky bourbon trail this summer, but there is chill in the air so it will be a dram of Scotch tonight.


----------



## starthrower

I received this as a gift. It doesn't have much flavor compared to Jim Beam Black or Maker's Mark.


----------



## Bunky

A delightful single-malt, Sheldraig (I think)


----------



## Bunky

It oughta make a good Perfect Manhattan, but I still prefer Bulleit Rye for those.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Oh no! I drank 1 big Chimay, Belgian stuff, beer with 10,5 % alkohyl...HYL! Ready for an evening of prancing or whatever...


----------



## Zofia

Milchkaffee UwU


----------



## Sloe

I am drinking tea.
I have also drunk Renat:










The name means purified. It is the oldest Swedish vodka still sold very smooth. It is one of the cheaper vodkas also.


----------



## Zofia

Almond Milk Chocolate


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yippy IPA hey, hey!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112070


I'm enjoying a tasty cappuccino made with Caffè Lusso Gran Miscela Carmo.

Rocky


----------



## jasper01

I like wine but at the moment I am addicted to my expresso and lungos made with my Christmas gift Nespresso machine.


----------



## Zofia

Milchkaffee


----------



## starthrower

Cold medicine, yummy


----------



## Pat Fairlea

This stuff is irresistible. Good dry gin flavoured with the bitter gorgeousness of Seville oranges.

Edit: and the darned pic has loaded sideways again!!


----------



## Zofia

jasper01 said:


> I like wine but at the moment I am addicted to my expresso and lungos made with my Christmas gift Nespresso machine.


Red, green purple are my favourite flavours! Congratulations with such nice gift!

I am drinking a glass of water my friends call me mad girl because I don't like cold water.


----------



## Red Terror

My sole New Year’s resolution is to drink more.


----------



## Zofia

Red Terror said:


> My sole New Year's resolution is to drink more.


of what? :lol:

limit


----------



## Larkenfield

Pat Fairlea said:


> View attachment 112141
> 
> 
> This stuff is irresistible. Good dry gin flavoured with the bitter gorgeousness of Seville oranges.
> 
> Edit: and the darned pic has loaded sideways again!!


That's OK about the picture. Bottle's in pouring position!


----------



## Zofia

٩(๑`^´๑)۶ ٩(๑`^´๑)۶ ٩(๑`^´๑)۶​


----------



## Zofia

Haferflocken is my favourite


----------



## Zofia

Some ginger tea with fenchel to sooth my stomach pain. My day to make rhe breakfast bacon egg sausage and blood pudding yeah man! Then ready for school ^_^


----------



## Zofia

hot milch <3

limit


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After a whole lot of snow-shoveling, I'm tasting this for the first time. It was a special order and I'm thrilled to have it


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It was a special order and I'm thrilled to have it


Prost, mein Freund!


----------



## Larkenfield

"I don't drink. I don't like it. It makes me feel good." -Oscar Levant






Besides being a famous neurotic, Levant was a tremendous pianist, friend and colleague of George Gershwin and often performed his works.


----------



## haydnguy

Iced Tea (I'm boring)


----------



## Zofia

Hallo guten Morgen! Das Nyan Nyan Kaffee


----------



## Desafinado

On Friday night I had a dram of the three bourbons I mixed together a few months ago. I had a small amount of Bulleit, Four Roses, and Elijah Wood, and given they were all samey I figured why not?

Oddly enough the mix of the three may have been better than any of the bourbons individually.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Celebrating tonights recital with a small whisky. I deserved it.


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Celebrating tonights recital with a small whisky. I deserved it.


Hope it went well, XD


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Thanks! It could have gone better, considering lots of snowfall and 9 attending...Also the sexton (?) turned off the heat, like he didn't know there was a recital...right when I played my more demanding pieces so my fingers suddenly got cold...Anyway, the people liked it! There were 9 and I hoped for 10...tip top


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Thanks! It could have gone better, considering lots of snowfall and 9 attending...Also the sexton (?) turned off the heat, like he didn't know there was a recital...right when I played my more demanding pieces so my fingers suddenly got cold...Anyway, the people liked it! There were 9 and I hoped for 10...tip top


Well if you do more than 9 next time it is an improvement baby step! glad it goes well


----------



## Larkenfield

I’m enjoying wine, women, and song... only the women and song happen to be missing.


----------



## Larkenfield

"Then did they fall upon the chat of victuals and some belly furniture to be snatched at in the very same place. Which purpose was no sooner mentioned, but forthwith began flagons to go, gammons to trot, goblets to fly, great bowls to ting, glasses to ring. Draw, reach, fill, mix, give it me without water. So, my friend, so, whip me off this glass neatly, bring me hither some claret, a full weeping glass till it run over. A cessation and truce with thirst. Ha, thou false fever, wilt thou not be gone? By my figgins, godmother, I cannot as yet enter in the humour of being merry, nor drink so currently as I would. You have catched a cold, gammer? Yea, forsooth, sir. By the belly of Sanct Buff, let us talk of our drink: I never drink but at my hours, like the Pope's mule. And I never drink but in my breviary, like a fair father guardian. Which was first, thirst or drinking? Thirst, for who in the time of innocence would have drunk without being athirst? Nay, sir, it was drinking; for _ privatio praesupponit habitum._ I am learned, you see: _Foecundi calices quem non fecere disertum?_ We poor innocents drink but too much without thirst. Not I truly, who am a sinner, for I never drink without thirst, either present or future. To prevent it, as you know, I drink for the thirst to come. I drink eternally. This is to me an eternity of drinking, and drinking of eternity."... -Francois Rabelais


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Larkenfield said:


> I'm enjoying wine, women, and song... only the women and song happen to be missing.


Maybe they will come around in the evening


----------



## Desafinado

The sedative tea cocktail: Holy Basil, Lavender, Peppermint, and Chamomile all mixed into one.


----------



## Zofia

Doctor order me to put on the weight UwU looks like I'll be drinking lots of these...​


----------



## Zofia

Desafinado said:


> The sedative tea cocktail: Holy Basil, Lavender, Peppermint, and Chamomile all mixed into one.


This sounds incredible! :O


----------



## CnC Bartok

Loooong Parents' Meeting at work, so it's a few Staropramen this evening. Best beer in the world.....


----------



## LezLee

Continuing drinking a supermarket award-winning South African Pinotage-Shiraz which is really nice, to accompany king prawns and mushrooms in a home-made Chinese sauce with brown rice.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm drinking Aass fatøl. Same as for 30 years ago


----------



## Desafinado

Zofia said:


> This sounds incredible! :O


It doesn't taste great, but it's a nice alternative to alcohol to end the day.

Usually I'd stick with a simpler combo - something like peppermint/holy basil, sometimes with a sprinkle of lavender.


----------



## Merl

Bombay Sapphire gin and slimline tonic. I feel like a drinking a lot tonight.


----------



## LezLee

Pretty bottle.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Them Belgian monks are pretty awesome beer-brewers!


----------



## Vronsky

Common balm & black seed tea.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Just water and flavored milk today, some beer tomorrow!


----------



## Zofia

gebackene milch OwO


----------



## RockyIII

I'm having a cappuccino with two 30 g shots of Counter Culture Coffee's La Golondrina, a single origin coffee from Timbio, Columbia, made with my Olympia Express Cremina manual lever machine. The flavors are milk chocolate, cherry, and nut, although I must say that to me this year's crop doesn't have the distinct cherry flavor like it did last year.


----------



## Zofia

hot malted drink


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Nothing at the moment. Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## RockyIII

I tried Counter Culture Coffee's Incahuasi for the first time this morning. It's a light roast single origin from Cusco, Peru, and the parameters using my Olympia Express Cremina are 15 grams in, 30 grams out, at 203 deg. F. It is nine days post roast.

It is well balanced and delicious. The tasting notes are "golden raisin, vanilla, and almond." I enjoyed it as a straight shot of espresso as well as in a cappuccino.

Recommend!


----------



## Desafinado

50% Brazilian Light Roast / 50% Caffeine Free Colombian Light Roast, mixed, ground, brewed in a french press.

Coffee beans selected because the Brazilian is the cheapest at my roaster, and the Colombian is the cheapest caffeine free bean. Anymore I'm not too picky, as long as it's freshly roasted/ground.


----------



## RockyIII

I just finished a delicious cappuccino made with Caffè Lusso's Gran Miscela Carmo, a medium roast Brazilian blend.


----------



## Harmonie

Dasani Sparkling Black Cherry

(no, it's not alcohol, just sparkling water. I don't drink alcohol).


----------



## Haabrann

Home-brewed India Red Ale, along witha bowl of Rattray's Old Gowrie in my favourite pipe, in the workshop where smoking is permitted, and where there is a stereo. Ahhh...! Any other pipe smokers out there?

Cheers!


----------



## deprofundis

Black beer, stout imperial whit buddy Benoit,a good friend of mine.And were listening to conceptual black metal and sludge tonight , and perhaps listening to some classical of Burgundy or older music of Perotinus on deutsch grammophone.


----------



## Haabrann

''conceptual black metal'', sounds interesting. Modern stuff, or first/second wave?


----------



## deprofundis

Haabrann said:


> ''conceptual black metal'', sounds interesting. Modern stuff, or first/second wave?


Im not an expert in black metal but my friend Benoit he know all about black metal, he brought yesterday Abrutpum LP and i put some Equimanthorn so i guess it's first wave.


----------



## Haabrann

Ah, some classic swedish stuff. Living in Bergen in the early-mid nineties, I was immersed in classic black metal. Never set any churches on fire, though. Cheers!


----------



## Larkenfield

A full bottle of Merlot drunken through a straw, then on to the hard stuff and eventually bacon and eggs with hashbrowns. Shirley’s in the kitchen.:tiphat:

“Drunken with what? With wine, with poetry or with virtue, as you please. But be drunken.” —Baudelaire


----------



## deprofundis

Im drinking on this early morning Twinnins wonderful Chai tea ,french vanilla flavor, this is quite tasty, i like it folks enjoy this as i did...Whit a decent album what about The Da Vinci sound on warner classic or this wonderful album i stumbled upon La morra Ensemble Dame de deuil, featuring french chanson genra at it's finnest , classy offering not that expensive worth checking out, you will be riveted La morra ensemble is good stuff, i ment a good ensemble to listen & discover.


----------



## deprofundis

Arizona Ginsen hony ice tea, cold refreshing , and whit ginsen a natual energy drink because im tired todat sunday. im listening to Claude Goudimel on Erato 1970 lp very nice mint media mint sleeve from a collector in italy i had this, some month ago.


----------



## Varick

Imperial Porter with coffee & Vanilla aged in bourbon and rye barrels. Outstanding!

V


----------



## deprofundis

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







Cobblestone nitro stout- organic seem tasty im sipping it up gently and i purchase Luz Dela Alva performeeed by La morra ensemble great job !! very sweet, very sunny lute and instrumental arrangement of Venician lute music , great find i had early venitian lute music but this is the icing on cupcakes, cheers!!! folks & goodnight everyone.


----------



## Varick

I like your style Deprofundis: Most people match alcoholic beverages with food. You take a new angle: Matching the beverage with music! Brilliant!

V


----------



## deprofundis

Varick said:


> I like your style Deprofundis: Most people match alcoholic beverages with food. You take a new angle: Matching the beverage with music! Brilliant!
> 
> V


Thank you Varick, Now im drinking some fine St Remy Brandy and listening to great music of Flanders Belgium, perhaps the great Beauty Farm and there new Jacob Obrecht or the sound and Fury brend new album of the year Pierre de la rue, to flavor up my music Brandy should do fine and earl grey tea afterward.







Cheers Fellows , on talk classical, i will enjoy this one shooter dosen't get more reasonable than this.


----------



## deprofundis

S.I.R popov brewe in quebec city 10% alcohol strong black beer , mix whit the pleasure of foreign lore ancient time gregorian and ars nova , im listening to vynil ,this is the program for tonight .

And let's talk of the beer itself imperial stout beer the finest around,it have subtile arome of banana , cherry, chcoccolat,moka, from what i can taste it's a good beer, black beer go well whit strong cheeze like ours Oka cheeze very poppular world wide but i dont have some, too bad, twice the pleasure is good enought. music wize and black beer since it fit togheter.Goodnight


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just a tiny one with Pablo Marquez playing Piazzolla


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Two beer or not two beer, that's the question. (Shakesbeer)


----------



## deprofundis

D'eaubonne local Brandy mix whit French Napoléonian Brandy, versatile stuff good in coffee, ice cream, in cereals or oatmeal, why not, don't laugh you do it too :lol:


----------



## atsizat

violadude said:


> I'm drinking this stuff called...water?....man you guys should try it sometime! It ain't half bad. Plus, they say it's an essential element of life. That's pretty rad.


I only drink water when I am at work. How bad is it?


----------



## atsizat

deprofundis said:


> D'eaubonne local Brandy mix whit French Napoléonian Brandy, versatile stuff good in coffee, ice cream, in cereals or oatmeal, why not, don't laugh you do it too :lol:


I haven't drunk alcohol since the 7th April. I hope I will keep away from it permanently. Alcohol damaged my life pretty bad. I've broken a lot of phones with anger when drunk. Too many money is wasted when drunk. I have a depressed personality. And after the death of my mother, I went pretty bad drinking alcohol. I live alone and lost my key many times. Sometimes, I passed out outiside of home and woke up in hospital and walked home.


----------



## Guest

Gin and tonic .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A lot of coffee and water in between.


----------



## deprofundis

St. Ambroise in two cans of black ale stout beer, classical & classy, feel fresh and refreshing, what is the plan for tonight some hardrock & old-rock/ blues.
Whit this hmm hmmm yum!

















P.s Lobby Loyd from Coloured Balls is god! so is Blue Oyster Cult & Howling Wolf , Pat Hare, Johny Guitar Watson(space guitar).

:tiphat:


----------



## atsizat

What am I drinking?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Heggelund drinking Frydenlund Bayer. Yes we love <3


----------



## Jacck

lemon balm tea


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just one more beer


----------



## starthrower

Having a glass of Barefoot Chardonnay. For a five dollar bottle it's surprisingly smooth with good flavor.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

3 beers for friday night. Unfortunately they were not so nice. More coffee then...


----------



## Jacck

I had a little bit of burčák. The wikipedia says it is Federweisser in English. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federweisser
is is now season for it, because the wine grapes were harvested, pressed and the must is starting to ferment


----------



## CnC Bartok

^^ Your part of the world is quite good for wine, and I have had a couple of glasses of domácí burčák in my time, near Mikulov, lovely town!

Currently enjoying a bottle or two of Staropramen


----------



## Jacck

I was born at Valtice - one of the wine making hubs
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/16/world/europe/czech-wine-moravia.html
as one Moravian joke goes: there are 3 kinds of wine - good, bad and for the Praguers


----------



## CnC Bartok

Nice chateau at Valtice, although on the surface maybe Lednice is the prettier of the two? A bit further from your stomping ground, I always thought Znojmo was an attractive town too.

But to think you lot would send only your worst wine (kočičí moč?) to Prague upsets me deeply. I will cry into my Staropramen this evening and curse the Moravians, every one! :cheers:


----------



## Jacck

CnC Bartok said:


> Nice chateau at Valtice, although on the surface maybe Lednice is the prettier of the two? A bit further from your stomping ground, I always thought Znojmo was an attractive town too.
> 
> But to think you lot would send only your worst wine (kočičí moč?) to Prague upsets me deeply. I will cry into my Staropramen this evening and curse the Moravians, every one! :cheers:


I know all of these towns very well - Valtice, Lednice, Mikulov and also Znojmo (I studied a German gymnasium there - a project by the Austrian government to set up schools where the lecturing is done in German). Valtice and Lednice became too touristy lately, so much that I try to avoid them, at least during summer, and I agree that the Lednice chateau is more spectacular, so if I had to chose to visit just one, it would be Lednice. Mikulov is still nice. And Znojmo is a great city, still largely undiscovered by tourists. (hopefully it stays that way)

I haven't had any Staropramen for years, though it is good. I drink mostly Budweiser (the Czech one, not the American one) and Gambrinus and Kozel. But the best are the small local mini-breweries, which make their own beer. You can find many of these in Czech Republic, or in Austria or Germany. And many Czech pubs offer also the Irish Guinness


----------



## CnC Bartok

The Staropramen brewery was quite close to where I lived in Prague, so I retain some affection for it; besides, it's one of the easiest to get here in the UK. Not exactly a microbrewery, though!

Back then, the one that was supposedly the best beer - pivo roku atd atd - was your Radegast. Haven't drunk it in years, sadly. Do they still do the dark version of Velkopopovicke Kozel? That was nice! And I always preferred Gambrinus over Urquell! The worst by far was the awful stuff they brewed in Benešov, I'd be surprised if they're still in business. Nasty aftertaste.

Apparently the story goes that there was some chap called Anheuser or Busch who worked at the brewery in České Budějovice, but was sacked for gross incompetence, had to emigrate to America, where he started his own brewery. Apocryphal, I am sure, but a good story to want to believe!

Anyway, nádraží, as the Americans in Prague say! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Jacck

Yes, Kozel still makes the dark version, I mostly drink the 11° Kozel. The worst beer in Czech Republic I had comes probably from Northern Bohemia, from Trutnov in the Giant Mountains (the beer is called Krakonoš), and the best one comes from the Želiv Monastery
https://www.zeliv.eu/en/
they make it according to the traditional centuries old monk recipes and add various herbs to the beer. Really good.


----------



## Room2201974

CnC Bartok said:


> I will cry into my Staropramen this evening and curse the Moravians, every one! :cheers:


Cry into my Staropramen!!!!! Thus rendering it Staropramen Lite? Never! I've sipped on local draught in literally dozens of countries in the world and I think Ležák on tap may be the world's best lager! Couldn't get enough of it when I was in Prague!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Last night I drank 3 beers I never had before but didn't like, so tonight I have 2 ordinary pilsner


----------



## Merl

Bombay Gin. We had a local government inspection at school today.


----------



## starthrower

Merl said:


> Bombay Gin. We had a local government inspection at school today.


Regular or Sapphire?


----------



## Guest

Pacifico!










Pilsner style beer from Mexico.


----------



## atsizat

Drinking Coffee and smoking Captain Black. They go well with each other.


----------



## Haabrann

My routine on a Saturday evening at home is a good dinner, and then a pipe and a beer down in the workshop where there is a stereo, listening to the radio programme ''The Blues Asylum'', which plays classic blues from the twenties to the sixties.

A Brown Ale of my own brewing, Rattray's Hal O' the Wynd virginia tobacco. Ahhh...!!!

Cheers, folks.


----------



## TxllxT

Imagine one of the best Belgian beers:



















St Feuillien Saison.

The day before yesterday we enter our local supermarket ALDI  we see the price of 4 St Feuillien Saison beer dropped from € 2.45 a 33cl bottle to € 0.50 for a tray of four. This beer is hoppy and there is no problem of expiration.
So today we did hurry again to the same ALDI  gone is the beer. But coming closer to the cash desk : we saw the same beer in the same tray of four for the same unbelievable € 0.50. 
Merry X-mas!


----------



## ldiat

coffee now..no cream then later a nice Chardonnay


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tomorrow I will be blowing the froth off a few of these.



It's called _Black Pear_ but it's a beer, not a perry, and it's made by the Malvern Hills Brewery, who are independent. One of my local watering holes used to serve this before getting rid of it for reasons which were totally unconvincing - I now have to hop on a train for ten minutes to get my occasional fix out of town.


----------



## Red Terror

A bit pricey, but it gets the job done well.


----------



## mikeh375

of a morning, kefir and apricots to please the wife. Pray for me...

^^Funny, I always had Thanos down as a G&T sort of alien.


----------



## starthrower

I can't drink any alcohol while I'm on these lousy opioids and muscle relaxers. But as soon as I can quit this junk I'm going to buy some dark beer and a bottle of Australian chardonnay. And the wife and I are going out for a nice dinner.


----------



## Flamme

Second ''3 in 1'' warm cup of coffee...Its a coffee day today and its so good I think of third, dont know how I will sleep after oh welll...


----------



## Red Terror

Drinking away the blues, boys...


----------



## elgar's ghost

No beer since the pubs were told to stay closed from the 20th March and since I don't drink at home this lockdown is likely to make a short-term teetotaller out of me.


----------



## Joe B

The real deal for anyone who wants medicinal levels of ginger in their ginger ale.


----------



## Flamme

A Squeezed Orange.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Joe B said:


> The real deal for anyone who wants medicinal levels of ginger in their ginger ale.


Yes, that looks good. My 18th consecutive day without a beer now, ginger or otherwise.


----------



## Vronsky

Metaxa Amphora 7 Star


----------



## Totenfeier

I known very well what I desperately _want_ to be drinking right now, but I gave it up a few years ago. Not going back.


----------



## Kopachris

Nothing special tonight. Vodka and Dr. Pepper.


----------



## philoctetes

................................................................................................


----------



## philoctetes

I shouldn't but I am having a very excellent margharita made from Herradura, Gran Marnier, fresh lime juice, and himalayan salt


----------



## starthrower

I bought some dark beer but it's not really agreeing with me. I believe my drinking days are just about over. It's coffee and water from now on.


----------



## Flamme

Clear apple juice mmm


----------



## Art Rock

Cheers!


----------



## Sad Al

"Defense force Cut". Cheap cognac cut with vodka in Finnish wartime style.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Is the larger image life-size?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm planning to have one Bayer and watch the sunrise tomorrow at 06.18. It's my birthday and I will get dizzy from 50 times around the sun


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...Such a great idea! Fullmoon and -2 degrees. So I tried that...


----------



## Sad Al

You seem to be an expert. Tequila is too pricey here. Today I bought some Bombay sapphire gin, it's not good straight, any tips?


----------



## Flamme

Fresh mixture of peach n apple juice.


----------



## Meldo

I am a fan of a good red wine, just love it


----------



## Joe B

Usually start the day with a cup of green tea.


----------



## Rogerx

Meldo said:


> I am a fan of a good red wine, just love it


Anything in particular, like which country and that?


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> View attachment 133820
> 
> 
> Usually start the day with a cup of green tea.


Tea for me also but the very first thing is..... fresh squeezed orange juice.


----------



## Art Rock

A Dutch specialty (the English butter milk comes closest).


----------



## Joe B

Art Rock said:


> A Dutch specialty (the English butter milk comes closest).


Art Rock, you are a tougher man than I. I used to watch my dad drink buttermilk right out of the container from the frig (no one else would touch it, so that was fine) and I was amazed that he liked it. With a texture and odor too intense for me, buttermilk was, from my perspective as a kid, only good for making pancakes. Now, I don't even drink milk. More power to yah!


----------



## Sad Al

Rogerx said:


> Anything in particular, like which country and that?


Château Mouton Rothschild 1947 and Piesporter Goldtropfchen 1953?


----------



## chrismaninoff

Love the milk post, LOL! That reminds me of my first time going to a pub. I grew up religious and wasn't a fan of drinking, but for some reason agreed to go to a pub one night with some new friends from music school. I didn't want to drink, so when we were ordering our drinks I asked for a glass of orange juice... 

Anyways, now I drink. And I am currently getting into bourbon; my bottle of Knobb Creak Kentucky straight bourbon Whiskey is almost finished. I'm saving the last glass for something to celebrate.


----------



## HenryPenfold

A blended banana, milk and a teaspoon of honey. I'm off the booze for a few weeks. Been over-doing it lately and lockdown would just be a dance with the devil. Normal tipple is Scotch. Sometimes an old fashioned with Woodford Reserve or Paddy Irish whiskey.

P.S. I love butter milk!


----------



## Sad Al

Usually start the day with this


----------



## Flamme

The coke. No joke.


----------



## sstucky

A nice Virginia Cabernet (Barboursville)


----------



## Flamme

Aronia juice with fruit inside.


----------



## Red Terror

I am not a sophisticated drinker. 

Considering the circumstances, I am throughly surprised that this thread isn't more active.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What? Nothing...I'll go to the store and get some IPA


----------



## starthrower

I don't have any liquid bleach on hand so I guess I'll have a beer.


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm having club soda with cranberry juice. I don't drink alcohol at all, or smoke weed.


----------



## Flamme

What are you drinking?
Ditto


----------



## Guest

Bleach. What do I have to lose?
Thanks, Donald.


----------



## Guest

I'm also looking forward to drinking some sort of UV cocktail, not sure yet how to make that. I look forward to Dr Trump giving us all a heads-up. No doubt it can be mixed with quinine.


----------



## Art Rock

I'm drinking a Corona cocktail: Mexican beer, bleach, ground UV lights, and isopropylalcohol. Served at 50 degrees centigrade. I call it Covfefe19.


----------



## aleazk

TalkingHead said:


> Bleach. What do I have to lose?
> Thanks, Donald.


Ha! I was going to make that exact joke.


----------



## Joe B

Organic Ceylon tea with natural black cherry flavor added.

As far as the Covfefe19 Cocktail*(patent pending), I'm going to wait for the medical nebulizer version. I hear it is being given top priority in the current administration's efforts to eliminate those with the virus.....I mean those who have the virus....I mean the virus for those who have it.


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> I'm drinking *a Corona cocktail*: Mexican beer, bleach, ground UV lights, and isopropylalcohol. Served at 50 degrees centigrade. I call it Covfefe19.


Lovely. Would you mind pouring me a glass? On the rocks, of course.


----------



## Guest

aleazk said:


> Ha! I was going to make that exact joke.


Oye, cabron, pon me una copa asi, vale?


----------



## aleazk

TalkingHead said:


> Oye, cabron, pon me una copa asi, vale?


Vale, con gusto! Salud! Me dijeron que este trago ayuda a limpiar el intestino...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

IPA...yippy yay...IPA


----------



## Blancrocher

Kirkland Signature Asolo Prosecco

delicious--and a great deal at under $7. i stock up every time I visit costco.


----------



## Flamme

2econd coffee 4 2day...I managed 2 avoid coffee 4 8 days in roll, drinking tea instead, so now it tastes even better...


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Flamme

Squeezed lemon, water and sugar...Few drinx r better imho.


----------



## Art Rock

Lemon, lime and water, no sugar.


----------



## Flamme

Put a sugar in it! lol 2 bitter w/o...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'll have what he's having


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I get so gigly with a whisky or sixchsj.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 135108
> 
> I get so gigly with a whisky or sixchsj.


That is a seriously good whisky - you lucky devil!


----------



## ldiat

a chilled glass of chardonnay...another glass of chardonnay....another..oh i will just drink the whole bottle


----------



## Flamme

Turkish coffee, from this morning...I like my coffee slow.


----------



## Sad Al

Life is a dream...


----------



## Flamme

*but a dream...


----------



## Sad Al

Flamme said:


> *but a dream...


Is this a dream too


----------



## mrdoc

A cheap but good Aussie Red, Taylor's Shiraz $10.95/bottle why spend $350 when you can get this? Aussie reds are the best (I am not an Aussie) but very happy


----------



## Flamme

Elder juice my mum made, found couple of bottles in a stash...:angel:


----------



## Guest

A few months ago I discovered here in France what is called _vin nature_. I'm not really quite sure how to describe this approach to wine production; it seems to be - by definition - organic but also calls for no sulphites. All in all, the wine is a bit _trouble_, a bit "flat" on the tongue but I'm happy with it. I've only tried white wines of this sort so far and I'll try some reds another day.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Breaking what will be a 55-day booze-free period by having a few bottles of beer in some woods a few miles from town on Friday. Fuller's _London Pride_ or, even better, their _Bengal Lancer IPA_ would go down nicely if the local store has them, but I probably won't be too fussy after all this time.


----------



## atsizat

I am drinking Tea.


----------



## Flamme

Fanta sea...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ordered online and picked up today at "Vinmonopolet". Just one small glass. It's fantastic, even on a tuesday!


----------



## Flamme

Coffee, Turkish, black and stong...


----------



## Joe B

..........................................


----------



## Flamme

The first time since mums passing...Mum and I used to buy and drink som(e) cider after I get my paycheck, every month it was a little ritual of ours...After her unfortunate death I couldnt bring myself to drink it ever again! Even know it just doesnt taste that ''good'', like in old days...Feelin blue...


----------



## Varick

Flamme, sorry to hear about your mother. It sucks. Sounds like you and I had a similar type of relationship with our own mothers. It's an adjustment that hits hard around the holidays (at least for me). Then you adjust and carry on. It's been 19 years since my mother died and I still miss her. She was the only person in my life that had a love of the arts as I do.

Again, sorry to hear about your loss. I will tip a toast to her tonight when I have a scotch. I'll make it a nice one in her honor.

V


----------



## Flamme

Varick said:


> Flamme, sorry to hear about your mother. It sucks. Sounds like you and I had a similar type of relationship with our own mothers. It's an adjustment that hits hard around the holidays (at least for me). Then you adjust and carry on. It's been 19 years since my mother died and I still miss her. She was the only person in my life that had a love of the arts as I do.
> 
> Again, sorry to hear about your loss. I will tip a toast to her tonight when I have a scotch. I'll make it a nice one in her honor.
> 
> V


Tnx bruh...

Back at topic...







A beer with lemon and minth...Tastes like...Paradise...


----------



## Jacck

I just made myself thyme tea with honey, waiting for it to cool down a little


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jacck said:


> I just made myself thyme tea with honey, waiting for it to cool down a little


No Jack, Jacck?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

A small measure of gin infused with root ginger.
Yes, seriously.
Highly recommended


----------



## Jacck

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> No Jack, Jacck?


you mean Jack Daniels? No. I am drinking home made fruit brandies, such as plum brandy (slivovice) or pear brandy (hruškovice). If you have some fruit trees, you can collect the fruits, let it ferment and then bring it to a distillery and they will make the brandy for you, or some people do it at home illegally (they need to have the distillation apparatus).





this is a video from Croatia, but the Czechs make it the same way


----------



## Flamme

The one from yesterday was waay better this one is too bitter.


----------



## Sonata

Four shots of Jose Cuervo tequila. Trying to decide if I should go for a fifth or call it for the night


----------



## Flamme

With or without lemon slice?

A juice made out of forest fruit, with whole fruits inside...Truly amazing!


----------



## Sonata

Flamme said:


> With or without lemon slice?
> 
> A juice made out of forest fruit, with whole fruits inside...Truly amazing!


Without, had no lemon on hand.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have a glass


----------



## Richard8655

A fine local pale ale.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Jacck

Pampero Especial Rum


----------



## elgar's ghost

I did go 92 days without a drink due to the pubs being closed but finally cracked last week when me and a pal took some beer out of town on a warm day.

Two bottles of










and one of


----------



## WNvXXT

Black coffee in my doubled walled glass tumbler.


----------



## Musicaterina

An espresso made with a stovetop espresso maker


----------



## Conrad2

Finally, after waiting quite some time and searching for it, my order of temomi seicha tea arrived two weeks ago. It been quite some time since I last drank it. Temomi is a process where the tea master hand rolled the tea leaves to form them into fine needles.

Here is a video of the process. 





Another video that is more in depth:





From a source I read, as the process is labor intensive and requires raw cultivars, so it was traditionally reserved for the Japanese Emperor as he welcome the spring season. Now, the process is in danger of dying out as it's more efficient to use machines to produce tea, but it was preserved by a group of tea artisans forming a preservation society and holding yearly competition.

This is the picture of the particular tea I drank from the vendor website:



















I cannot adequately express how magnificent the flavor profile of the tea. It's delicious, after each serving the flavor change, from a intense seaweed aroma, to a mild sweetness, to slight bitterness (not acidic), to a pine needle aftertaste. Definitely recommend.

I have enough to last for two more tea servings, so I'm saving it up for a special occasion.

Probably I will drink my lightly steamed sencha for my next tea serving as I have more of it in my reserve.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I bought a bottle of Havana Club rum for the first time in my life. RUM! I looked up some easy drinks with rum and now trying out a ISLAND MULE (AKA GINGER SEA DOG), which is just a shot of rum in ginger beer. Nice


----------



## Sonata

Water. I gave up drinking alcohol six weeks ago, partly due to some gastroinestinal symptoms post covid but also because I was just tired of it. My husband brought home hard cider the other day, which looked delicious, so I decided to indulge. About three sips in my stomach felt terrible. So apparently stopping was a good decision after all. I gave him the rest of the bottle


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

This is another of my odd-man-out responses. I've drunk nothing but water and skim/low-fat milk for years. Milk is a 'guilty pleasure'. I've loved it as far back as I can remember. (From what my parents told me, I've loved it even further back than I remember.) Can't recall exactly when I stopped drinking most other beverages. Maybe 15-20 years ago?????

Most I gave up for health related reasons: sodas, milkshakes and so on. A few I gave up specifically due to migraines: tea/coffee (caffeine), orange/grapefruit juice, etc. As to alcohol, it never appealed to me. I'm not strictly a lifetime teetolaler. Nor am I a Prohibitionist. That said, I doubt I consumed more than 2gl worth of alcoholic in my 70 years, discounting alcohol in some OTC medicines. My entire relationship with alcohol spans roughly 1989-1990. Of the drinks I tried, the only one I enjoyed was Brandy Alexander. The rest I could take or leave, mostly leave. Wait, this is not entirely accurate. I now vaguely recall sipping a bit of wine during formal occasions in the mid-late eighties. At the very least I went through the motions of sipping it.


----------



## perempe

It's about 0.9€ in a small shop near me (in Hungary), in Slovakia it's below 0.5€ (Tesco special offers).


----------



## senza sordino

My usual drink is a dry South African Chenin Blanc. I'll have a small glass with dinner most nights. 

A few days ago I bought some cider, a local dry cider. I haven't had any cider for years. It's nice. 

I've also been drinking Kilkenny Irish Cream Ale, and London Pride. But I don't drink much beer, about one drink of beer per week.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## progmatist

My drink of choice is Dihydrogen Monoxide.


----------



## senza sordino

progmatist said:


> My drink of choice is Dihydrogen Monoxide.


Please be careful with this. Thousands die each year from the accidental inhalation of this chemical.


----------



## Sonata

Carrot Juice tonight


----------



## consuono

Lunazul reposado (tequila). At less than $30 for 1.75 l, it's not too bad. Not very distinctive either, tbh. But good for the occasional sip.


----------



## Art Rock

My first beer of the year, one of the finest from the Netherlands (Hertog Jan).

I'm not much of a beer drinker - in general I prefer Scotch or wine. But last week we finally had the new neighbors over for a greet and meet (nice couple - they are going to run a place for coffee and tea). They moved in last November, and this was originally scheduled for December, but then the increased severity of the Covid-19 regulations put an end to that. Anyway, as you do, you make sure that there are plenty of different drinks for the guests, including beer. Turned out they also prefer wine, so we still had six 0.5L cans of beer in the fridge. Tastes good though.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Water and coffee all day


----------



## Roger Knox

Canada Dry Ginger Ale. Why does drinking pop help me get my work done?


----------



## Flamme

Squeezed lemons...


----------



## MrNobody

Today is a great day! I have invented this interesting drink. 1/3 vodka (not any vodka), 2/3 organic apple juice, lots of green Tabasco sauce. No ice. Stirred not shaken.


----------



## Barbebleu

Edradour malt whisky. Lovely.


----------



## Celloman

An orange cream shake. I'm a child at heart.


----------



## Flamme

Its kinda nice, strong-ish!!!


----------



## Musicaterina

An espresso doppio made with the typical Italian stove-top espresso maker.


----------



## Art Rock

[Ronaldo voice] água! [/Ronaldo voice]


----------



## Chilham




----------



## Dorsetmike

Traditional Mead, (14.5%)


----------



## Malx

Dorsetmike said:


> Traditional Mead, (14.5%)


I hope you are sitting down Mike


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I never had any mead, but would love to (sitting down for a while)! Right now I have an IPA with pineapple. OK!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Some off licenses in UK sell it, or get it from the makers (or email the makers asking for a list of stockists)The same company make many other "country wines" liquers and cider.

https://lymebaywinery.co.uk/product-category/mead/


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## mikeh375

Not booze, but really addictive....


----------



## Flamme

A beer from a suitable glass...


----------



## 59540

Some Paul Masson mango brandy. Cheap, but tastes great.


----------



## Flamme




----------

